# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  TeaParty11.com - Dec 16th Money Bomb - Ron Paul Tea Party

## nathanielyao

TeaParty11.com
Website is live, Go Go GO!
(Still some tweaking and content work going on but still, Go Go GO!)

If you are reading this post and you have any suggestion or would like to contribute and help out, please do.  What made last time such a success is that everyone contributed to the effort, no matter how big or small.

How to promote: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?332131

Youtubes for TeaParty11 post here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?330487

Graphics for TeaParty11 post here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?330490

Local (on the ground) TeaParties on 12/16 post here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?331357

Facebook page is up:
https://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11

Facebook event is up:
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=2566249110525

For what happened last time with TeaParty07:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Paul-Tea-Party

----------


## dude58677

Let's make history again.

----------


## gerryb

December is really too late.

----------


## Jay Tea

> December is really too late.


Not if RP is doing well in the polls.

----------


## Austin

> December is really too late.


Exactly. The campaign needs cash early, not late.

----------


## Shane Harris

yeah. Lets make July 4th for this campaign what Dec 16th was for the last campaign. although that doesn't mean we shouldn't have more money bombs later also. especially if he is doing well. If he wins the nomination then the money bombs will be enormous next year. every 2 months is long enough for people to get money again and long enough to hype it up. so July 4th. maybe some time in september. then nov 5th and maybe dec 16th again. idk just an idea

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

if you want to jump on a late money bomb, do November 11, 2011 (11/11/11). Veterans Day.

that should be a must.

----------


## nathanielyao

Now that the time is closer, would like the opinion of the grassroots as to the viability of this particular project.  Please comment and reply away.  Would like community input.  Thanks!!!

----------


## r3volution

that was the biggest bomb last time and what put the tea party on the map imo .

----------


## JoshLowry

There will most assuredly be a moneybomb on the date and you've got a great successor domain name!

Dusman has been building some pretty impressive tools.  He'd be good for you to get in touch with. 

 I'm thinking we should make dedicated subforums for the Veterans Day and Tea Party MBs.

What are we using for the 11-11-11 mb?

----------


## nathanielyao

Can you get me in touch with dusman?

----------


## JoshLowry

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member.php?31632-dusman

----------


## dusman

I'm here.

Well, you guys are on it! I was hoping to get positioned for 11/11/11 and Dec. 16th.. as the system I built for the BTO moneybomb was made to specifically be migrated to the next moneybomb and roll over all the features that are built up. This would include the list we have started and the promoters that are currently active in the BTO competition. All the logins being created by the users in that will carry over to whichever this system is used for next. I have talked to Gage about 11/11/11, but I'm not sure what the consensus is there to put my system in place.

I'll have to hold off on anything involving the others until after BTO, though. We still have a lot of things to do there and I would highly recommend focusing all your time on helping us promote that!

----------


## Eric21ND

I don't know if this is possible, but when you donate during a money bomb your name is displayed on the ticker.  Could we write a program to grab the name and location of every person that donates and then look them up on facebook and invite them to the next money bomb?  It takes several weeks to build up to 20,000 official donors.  We could have that literally overnight if we had a system in place to capture names.  Then we could spend the weeks leading up to the next money bomb building off that.

----------


## Elwar

The December 16th Moneybomb needs to be HUGE.

Not only should we do a moneybomb, but re-create 2008 with Tea Parties all over the country. A reminder to Republicans that Ron Paul is THE Tea Party candidate.

I will re-vamp http://www.theronpaulteaparty.com to coordinate Tea Party events all over the country. That day will be Ron Paul's day and will Ron Paul will be on the tongues of families as they get together for Christmas, moving into the start of the primary season.

----------


## nathanielyao

Sounds good Dusman, please do let me know more after BTO.  GhoeberX is also working on a vid as well for Teaparty11.com.

----------


## Akus

you guys are really driving this money bomb idea to the ground. Can't we wait at least 6 months?

----------


## gerryb

> you guys are really driving this money bomb idea to the ground. Can't we wait at least 6 months?


It's a proven model.  The election is over in 6 months.  Now that we are closer I think it should be all systems go for Tea Party 2, we've had a great 3rd quarter, and BTO is  shaping up to be near a record or eclipsing the record and 11/11/11 and Dec 16th are natural follow ons..

The only risk we have is of not outperforming the event of the same date last time, which is almost a given at this point(but would be a nice surprise if proven wrong).  There are still many donors out there, and many that are not tapped out..

----------


## Akus

> It's a proven model.  The election is over in 6 months.  Now that we are closer I think it should be all systems go for Tea Party 2, we've had a great 3rd quarter, and BTO is  shaping up to be near a record or eclipsing the record and 11/11/11 and Dec 16th are natural follow ons..
> 
> *The only risk we have is of not outperforming the event of the same date last time, which is almost a given at this point(but would be a nice surprise if proven wrong)*.  There are still many donors out there, and many that are not tapped out..


that's kind of what I'm saying
ppl can't keep giving $ to yet another $bomb that pops up seemingly every other week
but if you're an expert (I am not I'm telling you right now) then do what you wanna do

----------


## rich34

> you guys are really driving this money bomb idea to the ground. Can't we wait at least 6 months?


You can't be serious??  This is where all the money comes from for crying out loud..  The BTO bomb and veterans day bomb should carry us through the first couple primary's, but we gotta have the 16th money bomb for beyond as most of the other candidates drop out because they're broke, but Ron can keep on trucking forcing the other candidates to keep up.

----------


## dante

Its too early to be planning for Dec 16th.  We need to get Paul money before then.  We can't wait two months between money bombs.

----------


## nathanielyao

Hi everyone,

Here's the latest:

Video on the way, brought to you by GhoeberX

----------


## Fr0m_3ur0pe

Lets focus on 11/11/11, tea party can be after that.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Nobody's said skip the Veterans' Day MB, have they? This stuff takes time to plan. There should be a bomb every month to keep the cash coming, and this one falls right in line.

Good for Nataniel. Thanks for jumping in and getting this one started early.

----------


## therealjjj77

Oops. Didn't see this thread already up. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Tea-Party-2.0

Great minds think alike!  

Great job Nathaniel and hope to see you at the Repub National Convention.

----------


## nathanielyao

More updates,

Graphical assistance from *Anonymous*
Coding and scripting assistance from TechnoGuyRob

----------


## nathanielyao

First poster ready:

----------


## McDermit

Is anyone working on business card sized handouts yet?? The sooner they're printed and available for order, the better. We should be able to start distibuting them November 12th.

----------


## lucent

I think it would look better of the size of the text on the scroll rolls didn't change and 'Ron Paul' was the official campaign logo.

----------


## lucent

Actually, I think the website design should be changed if the current design reflects what it will look like. It looks like geocities page.

----------


## TexMac

> More updates,
> 
> Graphical assistance from *Anonymous*
> Coding and scripting assistance from TechnoGuyRob


Rob is back!!  Yay!

----------


## nathanielyao

Just a note, TeaParty11.com is not ready yet, what you see is the old TeaParty07.com page

----------


## lucent

> Just a note, TeaParty11.com is not ready yet, what you see is the old TeaParty07.com page


Yeah, but all we have to go on is the return of the scroll and the old Tea Party 07 page.

These are modern moneybomb pages:

http://www.blackthisout.com
http://www.supportthemnow.com

----------


## Elwar

Just remember, we asked for pledges of $50. This got more people which built an enthusiasm to donate more. I even got a few family members to pass up on my Christmas present and donate $50 to Ron Paul.

Not only should it be just a moneybomb, we need to have Tea Party gatherings like in 2007. We can coordinate that at http://www.theronpaulteaparty.com/

Tea Party celebrations both Friday night and Saturday afternoon.

I think this could catapult Ron Paul up just before the elections begin. This needs to be a national event. Remind people that Ron Paul started the Tea Party movement.

----------


## lucent

I remember that we asked for $100.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Yeah, but all we have to go on is the return of the scroll and the old Tea Party 07 page.
> 
> These are modern moneybomb pages:
> 
> http://www.blackthisout.com
> http://www.supportthemnow.com


No worries, page will be on the same caliber as the recent moneybombs.  It will definitely not be from my efforts as I do not have any skills whatsoever, but from the efforts of all of you RP supporters.

----------


## dusman

I think that this moneybomb should ask for a $100 pledge as well. This moneybomb might make a huge impact in Iowa if it raises a significant amount. So we should encourage others to dig deep and make it happen. When people are met with a higher perceived value, they tend to deliver.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> December is really too late.


Not if the campaign is willing to run a little bit of debt.  I know they are loathe to do so.  But knowing that they can bank on money coming in on that day will allow them to set terms that will allow them to spend at least a portion of what they need to.

And it will be a gigantic media day.  I guarantee you, every Tea Party group out there will have something planned for that day.  And if we raise $6 million that day, we will dominate the news coverage of Tea Party activity.  That is something money just can't buy.

----------


## nathanielyao

More updates:

Technical assistance by dusman

----------


## GHoeberX

> Not if the campaign is willing to run a little bit of debt.  I know they are loathe to do so.  But knowing that they can bank on money coming in on that day will allow them to set terms that will allow them to spend at least a portion of what they need to.
> 
> And it will be a gigantic media day.  I guarantee you, every Tea Party group out there will have something planned for that day.  And if we raise $6 million that day, we will dominate the news coverage of Tea Party activity.  That is something money just can't buy.


Agreed. We need the combination of Outdoor-activity/events and moneybomb on the same day. That was in my opinion one of the secrets behind the success of the 2007-moneybomb. Even if some primary-election (NH?) is scheduled before the 16th of december (but let's hope that won't happen), we should not change the Moneybomb-date.

----------


## Elwar

> I remember that we asked for $100.


We asked for $100 for the November 5th moneybomb. $50 is easier for most people to pledge.

----------


## nathanielyao

> The December 16th Moneybomb needs to be HUGE.
> 
> Not only should we do a moneybomb, but re-create 2008 with Tea Parties all over the country. A reminder to Republicans that Ron Paul is THE Tea Party candidate.
> 
> I will re-vamp http://www.theronpaulteaparty.com to coordinate Tea Party events all over the country. That day will be Ron Paul's day and will Ron Paul will be on the tongues of families as they get together for Christmas, moving into the start of the primary season.


Hey Elwar,

Sounds good, get it done!, will update the first post.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Is anyone working on business card sized handouts yet?? The sooner they're printed and available for order, the better. We should be able to start distibuting them November 12th.


We need a Tea Party themed handout ready to go within a few days.

----------


## qwerty

can´t wait this! 

Hope that we have some amoun to pledge for this! 

And we need to get started right after 11.11!!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

TexMac brought up the point that it's possible that Ron Paul supporters could reject a Tea Party themed money bomb this time, or at least that they wouldn't be as motivated by the theme due to the media and Neocons hijacking of the movement. I was thinking that maybe we should push a theme that separates us from the fake tea party neocons. I've seen some people around the internet referring to December 16th, 2011 as "The Real Tea Party" Money Bomb. I know it's such a simple change, but I think it would help to energize more supporters. The name Tea Party used to be associated with rebellion, but now at least to us it's associated with establishment Neoconservatives. Putting "Real" in the title would help to stress the rebellion aspect behind the name again. It communicates an us vs them theme. Just an idea. What do you think?

----------


## nathanielyao

A lot of supporters I've been talking to also think the same way.  This should be something along the lines of "The Real Tea Party" money bomb, or a "Take Back the Tea Party" money bomb.  However, it should not be an us vs them thing, we do not want to alienate the very people we need to get the Republican nomination.

Saw this, anyone know how to contact him/her?:








> TexMac brought up the point that it's possible that Ron Paul supporters could reject a Tea Party themed money bomb this time, or at least that they wouldn't be as motivated by the theme due to the media and Neocons hijacking of the movement. I was thinking that maybe we should push a theme that separates us from the fake tea party neocons. I've seen some people around the internet referring to December 16th, 2011 as "The Real Tea Party" Money Bomb. I know it's such a simple change, but I think it would help to energize more supporters. The name Tea Party used to be associated with rebellion, but now at least to us it's associated with establishment Neoconservatives. Putting "Real" in the title would help to stress the rebellion aspect behind the name again. It communicates an us vs them theme. Just an idea. What do you think?

----------


## nathanielyao

More updates,

Hosting by RonPaulFlix.com

----------


## qwerty

can we get the website ready before 11.11 ?

It´s important that we get a good start!

----------


## GHoeberX

Thank you for your suggestion, Sentinel, however I don't think it's a good idea.

I've been working and thinking on this since August and the Tea Party movement has good and bad sides. First of all; let's not forget there were a lot of Ron Paul supporters among the Tea Party protesters; just as there's a lot of Ron Paul supporters among the current Occupy-protesters (whether I like it or not). The media didn't know what to make of these movements, but since the 2010-elections they know 'the disenchanted' are a force to be reckoned with. My plan (and that's already implemented in my upcoming video) is to embrace the Tea Party movement and tweak it back to our side, rather than to push the movement and the millions of potential voters away! In my opinion the worst thing to do right now is to "seperate us" from the broader Tea Party movement and claim we are the only real Tea Party.

You and I know that the Tea Party fundraiser and the ideas of Ron Paul were central to the birth of the Tea Party movement. Maybe it's nice for our personal pride that we were the originals and we initiated it, and we could use this Tea Party to scream to the world "we are the only genuines". But as Butch said in Pulp Fiction: _"That's pride $#@!IN' with you! You gotta fight through that $#@!!"_ A rebellious minority is NEVER going to win an election. A disenchanted majority WILL win an election. And yes there is a disenchanted majority right now in the USA. Our aim should be to get Ron Paul back up there as the leader of the disenchanted and we'll be moving up in the polls...

Besides; we have played the rebellion card enough times already (basically the whole 2007-campaign and the BlackThisOut-moneybomb). I was keen on tapping into that sentiment too (see my Land of the Free or Ron Paul Rising video), but we have to take a next step now. That's why I suggest to reach out to ALL disenchanted this time. To win, we need to go more mainstream. To win, we need Glenn Beck. To win, we need the majority of Tea Party protesters. The Tea Party 2011 is our perfect chance to do just that. And that's why I also suggested Nathaniel yesterday to use the tagline "Can you hear us now?" for the website refering to a popular sign in the 2009-2010 Tea Party protests.

----------


## european

> My plan is to embrace the Tea Party movement and tweak it back to our side, rather than to push the movement and the millions of potential voters away! 
> 
> A disenchanted majority WILL win an election. And yes there is a disenchanted majority right now in the USA. Our aim should be to get Ron Paul back up there as the leader of the disenchanted and we'll be moving up in the polls...
> 
> To win, we need to go more mainstream. To win, we need Glenn Beck. To win, we need the majority of Tea Party protesters. The Tea Party 2011 is our perfect chance to do just that. And that's why I also suggested Nathaniel yesterday to use the tagline "Can you hear us now?" for the website refering to a popular sign in the 2009-2010 Tea Party protests.


I concur: I agree completely.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I guess I was only thinking in terms of energizing our existing supporters without thinking about our potential supporters, so everything you said makes sense and I agree. We don't want to create problems between us. We want to bring everyone together. I do think the theme should focus on the urgency of the moment though. This could likely be the last money bomb before we find out how Ron Paul does in Iowa. It needs to have an "All or nothing" attitude about it. No more saving some for the next money bomb. This is it, Ron Paul's last stand against the establishment. With 35 days after the 11th to promote this as well as our new strategy and the final Ron Paul money bomb/last stand theme, we could blow past $6 million and break our record.

----------


## GHoeberX

I totally agree with that. It has to be the "all-out"-moneybomb. I'll reconsider tweaking some video-texts to emphasize that more. It's now or never. Sounds like a good idea to emphasize it on the website as well.

----------


## tony m

> I concur: I agree completely.


Yes, unify.

We went to our cities occupy.  End the Fed sign there, the bad guys controlling the money is the common ground.

We have a group of Ron Paul people who ran when the neo-cons charged over the hill to muscle in on the tea party.  It is about standing our ground that we represent the ideals of the original tea party. 

That we are against government regulations forming monopolies that then control elected officials. (corporatism).  This is another common ground discussed with occupiers.  They were listening to this.

----------


## TexMac

> Thank you for your suggestion, Sentinel, however I don't think it's a good idea.
> 
> I've been working and thinking on this since August and the Tea Party movement has good and bad sides. First of all; let's not forget there were a lot of Ron Paul supporters among the Tea Party protesters; just as there's a lot of Ron Paul supporters among the current Occupy-protesters (whether I like it or not). The media didn't know what to make of these movements, but since the 2010-elections they know 'the disenchanted' are a force to be reckoned with. My plan (and that's already implemented in my upcoming video) is to embrace the Tea Party movement and tweak it back to our side, rather than to push the movement and the millions of potential voters away! In my opinion the worst thing to do right now is to "seperate us" from the broader Tea Party movement and claim we are the only real Tea Party.
> 
> You and I know that the Tea Party fundraiser and the ideas of Ron Paul were central to the birth of the Tea Party movement. Maybe it's nice for our personal pride that we were the originals and we initiated it, and we could use this Tea Party to scream to the world "we are the only genuines". But as Butch said in Pulp Fiction: _"That's pride $#@!IN' with you! You gotta fight through that $#@!!"_ A rebellious minority is NEVER going to win an election. A disenchanted majority WILL win an election. And yes there is a disenchanted majority right now in the USA. Our aim should be to get Ron Paul back up there as the leader of the disenchanted and we'll be moving up in the polls...
> 
> Besides; we have played the rebellion card enough times already (basically the whole 2007-campaign and the BlackThisOut-moneybomb). I was keen on tapping into that sentiment too (see my Land of the Free or Ron Paul Rising video), but we have to take a next step now. That's why I suggest to reach out to ALL disenchanted this time. To win, we need to go more mainstream. To win, we need Glenn Beck. To win, we need the majority of Tea Party protesters. The Tea Party 2011 is our perfect chance to do just that. And that's why I also suggested Nathaniel yesterday to use the tagline "Can you hear us now?" for the website refering to a popular sign in the 2009-2010 Tea Party protests.


Disagree.  Moneybombs aren't about reaching out to anyone, it's about getting the people who already love Ron Paul to donate.  It has to be a theme that energizes EXISTING SUPPORTERS.  Look at the whole Troops/military themed moneybomb,  People argued that we had to reach out to pro-war Republicans and all that happened was that it made our existing supporters feel uncomfortable and unenthusiastic.  

You guys can try and convince yourself that you're "reaching out" but when you try to get one of the hundreds of thousands of RP supporters to put badges that say "Tea Party" on their FB profile you'll see.  You aren't going to make Ron the leader of the Palin/Beck teapartiers by theming a moneybomb -  no matter what you call it, they are just going to ignore it.

----------


## qwerty

Website needs to be ready soon and needs to encourage people to MAX out! THIS IS IT, ALL IN!

----------


## dusman

Here is a rough draft for the moneybomb web site. What do you guys think? 

http://www.blackthisout.com/extras/tp11-layout-1.jpg

----------


## qwerty

Dusman, i like it but it think we also need people to understand that this is the LAST moneybomb before Iowa! We need to encourage people to donate as much as they can!

When the website is ready ?

----------


## nathanielyao

> Disagree.  Moneybombs aren't about reaching out to anyone, it's about getting the people who already love Ron Paul to donate.  It has to be a theme that energizes EXISTING SUPPORTERS.  Look at the whole Troops/military themed moneybomb,  People argued that we had to reach out to pro-war Republicans and all that happened was that it made our existing supporters feel uncomfortable and unenthusiastic.  
> 
> You guys can try and convince yourself that you're "reaching out" but when you try to get one of the hundreds of thousands of RP supporters to put badges that say "Tea Party" on their FB profile you'll see.  You aren't going to make Ron the leader of the Palin/Beck teapartiers by theming a moneybomb -  no matter what you call it, they are just going to ignore it.


Actually, the original in 2007 was a great success because the donations came from other people than just only the RP supporters.  The money came from a lot of new people as well.  I agree that we should not reach out to the Pro-War republicans, because well Paul is not pro-war.  However, we should reach out to neo-"Tea Partiers" because they do have a similar stance of small government.

I agree yes a lot of the TP groups have been hijacked by neocons and the media.  Neocons are neocons and they can't be convinced to support RP.  However, not everyone in those groups is a neocon, which I am guessing is a majority.  These are who we need to get to our side.  BTO was specifically geared for RP supporters and the energy and excitement was there, but IMHO, because of the theme of attracting only people who already RP supporters, it did not do as much as we had hoped.  RP supporters are RP supporters, we will give no matter if there is a moneybomb or not.  Moneybombs should be about bringing in new people.

Many of RP's supporters do not agree with him on every single issue.  Think about yourself, what was it that got you to start supporting RP?

----------


## dusman

> Actually, the original in 2007 was a great success because the donations came from other people than just only the RP supporters.  The money came from a lot of new people as well.  I agree that we should not reach out to the Pro-War republicans, because well Paul is not pro-war.  However, we should reach out to neo-"Tea Partiers" because they do have a similar stance of small government.
> 
> I agree yes a lot of the TP groups have been hijacked by neocons and the media.  Neocons are neocons and they can't be convinced to support RP.  However, not everyone in those groups is a neocon, which I am guessing is a majority.  These are who we need to get to our side.  BTO was specifically geared for RP supporters and the energy and excitement was there, but IMHO, because of the theme of attracting only people who already RP supporters, it did not do as much as we had hoped.  RP supporters are RP supporters, we will give no matter if there is a moneybomb or not.  Moneybombs should be about bringing in new people.
> 
> Many of RP's supporters do not agree with him on every single issue.  Think about yourself, what was it that got you to start supporting RP?


I agree. This moneybomb should really work at associating the Tea Party back to Ron Paul. The language should match their concerns and build bridges between their ideologies and Ron Paul's fiscal plan. This really is a unique opportunity to engage the Tea Party nationwide, right before the primaries kick off. A big day could set the tone going right into Iowa.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, i like it but it think we also need people to understand that this is the LAST moneybomb before Iowa! We need to encourage people to donate as much as they can!
> 
> When the website is ready ?


We'll probably have something pertaining to Iowa somewhere. It's likely that they will be engaged about that once they have pledged. 

We should have something up here in the next 2 or 3 days hopefully.

----------


## Matthew Zak

I edited the title and made some annotations, if you feel this video can be of any use, feel free to share:

----------


## qwerty

> We'll probably have something pertaining to Iowa somewhere. It's likely that they will be engaged about that once they have pledged. 
> 
> We should have something up here in the next 2 or 3 days hopefully.


Awesome! Count me in on this moneybomb! 

Let´s start RIGHT after 11.11 with FULL STEAM!

----------


## Paul4Prez

Make the pledge amount $100, like it was for the big money bombs in 2007.

----------


## qwerty

Are you going to put a $ pledge (like 100$) or just a pledge ?




> Make the pledge amount $100, like it was for the big money bombs in 2007.


agree!

People have time to save!

----------


## nathanielyao

> Are you going to put a $ pledge (like 100$) or just a pledge ?
> 
> 
> 
> agree!
> 
> People have time to save!


$100 certainly seems like a good amount.  The average amount was $102 for TeaParty07.  My memory fails me, I'm not sure the actual website for TeaParty07 had a specific pledge amount, but the promotions definitely did.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Here is a rough draft for the moneybomb web site. What do you guys think?


Sorry, but I haven't been active in the last couple days and am only now seeing this. I love everything about the design. The issue I have is with the text. Check out the wording on the scroll for the 07 money bomb...

http://web.archive.org/web/200712141...eaparty07.com/




> On December 16th, 1773, American colonists dumped tea into the Boston Harbor to protest an oppressive tax. This December 16th, American citizens will dump millions of dollars into the Ron Paul presidential campaign to protest the oppressive and unconstitutional inflation tax which has enabled a flawed foreign policy, a costly war and the sacrificing of our liberties here at home.
> 
> Please join us this December 16th 2007 for the largest one-day political donation event in history. Our goal is to bring together 100,000 people to donate $100 each, creating a one day donation total of $10,000,000.
> 
> Please pledge via feedburner below to confirm your commitment to donate. Each day you'll receive an email with our total number of subscribers. In this way we will know exactly where we stand in our efforts. Our goal is 100,000 subscribers.


The first difference you see is that the text was clear and not in cursive writing. I think cursive is a definite no no. I actually had a hard time reading it myself. The second issue I have is with the content of the message. In the 07 letter, it quickly describes what the event is about and then it lays out our goals very clearly and gives us specific numbers to shoot for. The main goal was to recruit 100,000 subscribers to donate $100 each in order to raise $10,000,000. I believe these should be our main goals again. Forget $6,000,000. We're not trying to just pass our record here. We're trying to blow it away. This is all or nothing. This could either be the end, or a new beginning. We need to clearly list our goals in the same way.

Also, for those that were around back then, did the website really send out a pledge count update every single day? If so, we should consider trying this method out again. Maybe it's a piece of the puzzle we've been missing. Sending these daily updates must be a great way to build excitement around the money bomb when they start seeing so many people pledging. It would keep people updated and it would build enthusiasm. For those around back then, did this actually happen and if so, what did the emails look like? Were they just short updates with the daily numbers, or were they large emails with written calls to action?

----------


## TexMac

> Sorry, but I haven't been active in the last couple days and am only now seeing this. I love everything about the design. The issue I have is with the text. Check out the wording on the scroll for the 07 money bomb...
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/200712141...eaparty07.com/
> 
> 
> 
> The first difference you see is that the text was clear and not in cursive writing. I think cursive is a definite no no. I actually had a hard time reading it myself. The second issue I have is with the content of the message. In the 07 letter, it quickly describes what the event is about and then it lays out our goals very clearly and gives us specific numbers to shoot for. The main goal was to recruit 100,000 subscribers to donate $100 each in order to raise $10,000,000. I believe these should be our main goals again. Forget $6,000,000. We're not trying to just pass our record here. We're trying to blow it away. This is all or nothing. This could either be the end, or a new beginning. We need to clearly list our goals in the same way.
> 
> Also, for those that were around back then, did the website really send out a pledge count update every single day? If so, we should consider trying this method out again. Maybe it's a piece of the puzzle we've been missing. Sending these daily updates must be a great way to build excitement around the money bomb when they start seeing so many people pledging. It would keep people updated and it would build enthusiasm. For those around back then, did this actually happen and if so, what did the emails look like? Were they just short updates with the daily numbers, or were they large emails with written calls to action?


Here's the blog Trevor used for TeaParty07.  Every email sent out was written here and the blog sent it out as an email.  This link is the November '07 archive. start there:  http://teaparty07.wordpress.com/2007/11/

----------


## qwerty

I agree that we should send many update e-mails to the people who have pledged!

Also we should use the BTO e-mail list from day one after 11.11!

----------


## dusman

> Here's the blog Trevor used for TeaParty07.  Every email sent out was written here and the blog sent it out as an email.  This link is the November '07 archive. start there:  http://teaparty07.wordpress.com/2007/11/


Thanks TexMac. I don't recall ever seeing this and it's a great idea.

----------


## dusman

> Sorry, but I haven't been active in the last couple days and am only now seeing this. I love everything about the design. The issue I have is with the text. Check out the wording on the scroll for the 07 money bomb...
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/200712141...eaparty07.com/
> 
> 
> 
> The first difference you see is that the text was clear and not in cursive writing. I think cursive is a definite no no. I actually had a hard time reading it myself. The second issue I have is with the content of the message. In the 07 letter, it quickly describes what the event is about and then it lays out our goals very clearly and gives us specific numbers to shoot for. The main goal was to recruit 100,000 subscribers to donate $100 each in order to raise $10,000,000. I believe these should be our main goals again. Forget $6,000,000. We're not trying to just pass our record here. We're trying to blow it away. This is all or nothing. This could either be the end, or a new beginning. We need to clearly list our goals in the same way.
> 
> Also, for those that were around back then, did the website really send out a pledge count update every single day? If so, we should consider trying this method out again. Maybe it's a piece of the puzzle we've been missing. Sending these daily updates must be a great way to build excitement around the money bomb when they start seeing so many people pledging. It would keep people updated and it would build enthusiasm. For those around back then, did this actually happen and if so, what did the emails look like? Were they just short updates with the daily numbers, or were they large emails with written calls to action?


I agree. I did a quick write-up just to feel out the message, but it definitely needs work. We should work on this this week so we can have it ready. 

I did cursive just to keep to theme of classical penmanship to scroll, but perhaps a better font is in order here.

----------


## TexMac

> Thanks TexMac. I don't recall ever seeing this and it's a great idea.


It's why Trevor had a feedburner list.  It made it easy to write the email on the blog and hit post and all your emails get sent.

----------


## dusman

> It's why Trevor had a feedburner list.  It made it easy to write the email on the blog and hit post and all your emails get sent.


Well, we can certainly do this with MailChimp. It's a far more superior service than Feedburner. Now that I know that Trevor was doing it in this manner, we will probably implement something similar.

----------


## TexMac

You guys are making the email thing way too complicated.  There should have been ten emails sent out about the veteran's day bomb by now.

----------


## dusman

> You guys are making the email thing way too complicated.  There should have been ten emails sent out about the veteran's day bomb by now.


I would honestly take that up with Gage. He is the lead on this project. It wasn't our choice to deviate from the list we started building from BTO. By splintering that effort, deviating from the BTO list and completely alienating our involvement, it certainly hasn't helped make e-mail campaigning a priority for this moneybomb. I share your disappointment in this regard. Nonetheless, we are still moving forward to send out these e-mails.

----------


## TexMac

> I would honestly take that up with Gage. He is the lead on this project. It wasn't our choice to deviate from the list we started building from BTO. By splintering that effort, deviating from the BTO list and completely alienating our involvement, it certainly hasn't helped make e-mail campaigning a priority for this moneybomb. I share your disappointment in this regard. Nonetheless, we are still moving forward to send out these e-mails.


How does sending an email to the BTO list have anything to do with Gage?  There are a lot of us out here busting our tails trying to make this moneybomb succeed.

----------


## TexMac

You know, seeing the way the BTO list was handled for this moneybomb is making a lot of us think we don't need a pledge website.  We don't need to ask people for their emails, because there's _no point_ in having an email list.  We'll just send people to fb events until the campaign puts its pledge page up.

----------


## dusman

> You know, seeing the way the BTO list was handled for this moneybomb is making a lot of us think we don't need a pledge website.  We don't need to ask people for their emails, because there's _no point_ in having an email list.  We'll just send people to fb events until the campaign puts its pledge page up.


My whole point is that there needs to be coordination with these things and that has not happened. I will not step on toes, in order to avoid a perceived failure on my part. We have planned to send out e-mails to this list from the very beginning, which are being worked on now and will be sent out to the 11k people on the BTO list. However, this should not happen without forethought or coordination from the lead on this project. We are forced to do so, due to a lack of communication, which should have started right from that start. Sentinelrv has been the only one to approach me about it and as soon as he did, I immediately took action and made the call.

The pledge site is absolutely important and if you'll notice that as soon as BTO re-instituted the core elements of the 07 pledge web sites, it reached a similar level of achievement. There is a very specific formula to making these succeed and such success is not necessarily dependent on the list at all. I can say this beyond a reasonable doubt, due to the fact when we started on BTO, we had no list at all and still managed to attract 45k donors. My primary objective for BTO was to start rebuilding the list we had available in 07, that was carelessly handled in the lieu of profit-potential, and to keep it available to the grassroots so that the mistakes made in 07 aren't made again. 

It's all about leadership and teamwork. When either is lacking, we should not expect a successful endeavor.

Relying on Facebook is, in my professional opinion doing online campaigns for 10 years, the single worst decision we've ever made in regards to these moneybombs. There is no justification for alienating 30% of the internet base. For this reason alone is why pledge web sites are absolutely paramount to the success of these moneybombs. 

Let's face it. We had a formula that worked for the '07 moneybombs, which we did our best to bring back to life with BTO and once again that was deviated from for this moneybomb. 

It's really as simple as that and I find it unfortunate to have to be the one to say it. 

In the end, I mean no disrespect to your opinion on the matter. I am always open to everyone's opinions and always try to maintain the upmost objectivity, even if I'm the one that must take fault.

----------


## nathanielyao

Here are some font suggestions:

http://www.dafont.com/jellyka-delici...TeaParty11.com
http://www.dafont.com/feathergraphy-...TeaParty11.com
http://www.dafont.com/kaligraf-latin...TeaParty11.com





> I agree. I did a quick write-up just to feel out the message, but it definitely needs work. We should work on this this week so we can have it ready. 
> 
> I did cursive just to keep to theme of classical penmanship to scroll, but perhaps a better font is in order here.

----------


## dusman

> Here are some font suggestions:
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/jellyka-delici...TeaParty11.com
> http://www.dafont.com/feathergraphy-...TeaParty11.com
> http://www.dafont.com/kaligraf-latin...TeaParty11.com


Wow, nice find on the Jellyka font. That one is really beautiful. I'll have to see how that one looks in this concept.

----------


## TexMac

Well, I think you guys are getting sucked into the black hole of feeling sorry for yourselves, because from the vantage point of all of us working on the vet's day bomb, it looks like we've asked and asked for some emails to OUR email list and the guys who hold the access are ignoring us.  All of you have withdrawn from the forum and are difficult to reach by PM and you certainly aren't reading our posts on the moneybomb threads, where we've talked about emails repeatedly.  So, to us, it looks like you took your football and went home because you're mad or something.  Too bad for us, right?  

Anyway, who has the email list and how do we use it?  It belongs to all of us, not you.

----------


## TexMac

And, if you think we're going to work on adding any names to that list so you all can hoard them, think again.  Like I said, we don't need a list that we can't use.

----------


## dusman

nevermind.

----------


## nathanielyao

How about this for the text of the pledge:

Dear fellow patriot,

On December 16th, 1773, American colonists dumped tea into the Boston Harbor to protest an oppressive tax.  This was one of first acts of the patriots that sparked the American Revolution that brought about our great country.

There is a new rEVOLution going on. (with EVOL in red or tea color).  This rEVOLution has inspired millions of Americans to come together and unite behind a message of freedom and fiscal responsibility (might want to tweak this a bit).  This message is embodied in the Presidential Campaign of Congressman Ron Paul.

We have seen its spark in 2007.  We have seen its first fruits in 2010.  Now we are aiming for the top.  Join us this December 16th, 2011, as we dump millions of dollars into the Ron Paul presidential campaign to Restore America Now.  Our goal is to bring together 100,000 patriots to donate $100 each, creating a one day donation total of $10,000,000.

----------


## parke

Here is an idea.. how about Dec. 16th Paul supporters show up to Occupy events around the country? 

I asked Doug Wead to ask Ron Paul to ask us to take our tea party back. We need leadership from Ron on this historic date.

----------


## GHoeberX

> How about this for the text of the pledge:
> 
> Dear fellow patriot,
> 
> On December 16th, 1773, American colonists dumped tea into the Boston Harbor to protest an
> oppressive tax.  This was one of first acts of the patriots that sparked the American Revolution that brought about our great country.
> 
> There is a new rEVOLution going on. (with EVOL in red or tea color).  This rEVOLution has inspired millions of Americans to come together and unite behind a message of freedom and fiscal responsibility (might want to tweak this a bit).  This message is embodied in the Presidential Campaign of Congressman Ron Paul.
> 
> We have seen it's spark in 2007.  We have seen its first fruits in 2010.  Now we are aiming for the top.  Join us this December 16th, 2011, as we dump millions of dollars into the Ron Paul presidential campaign to Restore America Now.  Our goal is to bring together 100,000 patriots to donate $100 each, creating a one day donation total of $10,000,000.


I like the text: it's great and definitely better then the one you showed before. Only two things:

- "its sparks" instead of "it's sparks" in last paragraph
- I'd say aim for $5,000,000 something which is more realistic and we can get close to. If we are on let's say 40.000 pledges (which would be really great) it might encourage people to go for 50.000 pledges more. If at the same time we are aiming for 100.000 pledges, it doesn't psychology help the fundraising I think. I'd rather say 50.000 pledges, or maybe even lower 30.000 pledges.

----------


## GHoeberX

> Here are some font suggestions:
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/jellyka-delici...TeaParty11.com
> http://www.dafont.com/feathergraphy-...TeaParty11.com
> http://www.dafont.com/kaligraf-latin...TeaParty11.com


I love the Jellyka font! Perfect in my opinion!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Well, I think you guys are getting sucked into the black hole of feeling sorry for yourselves, because from the vantage point of all of us working on the vet's day bomb, it looks like we've asked and asked for some emails to OUR email list and the guys who hold the access are ignoring us.  All of you have withdrawn from the forum and are difficult to reach by PM and you certainly aren't reading our posts on the moneybomb threads, where we've talked about emails repeatedly.  So, to us, it looks like you took your football and went home because you're mad or something.  Too bad for us, right?


TexMac, I think you're allowing your emotions to get to you here. Dusman has been very helpful to us and was partly responsible for BTO's success. If you read his reply, he said that he was waiting on a communication from the leader of this money bomb (Gage) on how to handle these emails, yet there has been no communication. Dusman didn't want to just ignore Gage in this process and send out an email on his own. I know I'd probably feel uncomfortable as well if I were in his position. I wouldn't want Gage to accuse me of trying to take over the project. That's why he was waiting on a communication from him on it, but unfortunately we have a leader that doesn't want to lead and take responsibility for doing everything necessary to make this thing a success. Instead, I contacted Dusman about it and now that he's received an official word on it (Even though I'm not the leader) he's working on putting together an email to be sent out. As he said, he didn't want to step on Gage's toes in this process and I can understand that.




> It belongs to all of us, not you.
> 
> And, if you think we're going to work on adding any names to that list so you all can hoard them, think again.  Like I said, we don't need a list that we can't use


You must not have read this...




> My primary objective for BTO was to start rebuilding the list we had available in 07, that was carelessly handled in the lieu of profit-potential, and to keep it available to the grassroots so that the mistakes made in 07 aren't made again.


The whole point of obtaining a new email list was to make it more available for the grasroots to use. It's not Dusman's fault that we have someone in charge that isn't communicating properly with the grassroots and taking responsibility for getting all these tasks done like getting emails sent out. Dusman was actually supposed to head up this money bomb and transition his money bomb system into 11/11/11, but Gage jumped in before we could get things setup and is now acting like a wall between the campaign and $4.2 million. If Gage had just come on the forum and discussed it with everybody and what his plans were for 11/11/11 instead of just making the official website and deciding the theme for everybody, we'd be in a much different situation right now. I orginally said that we should just ignore Gage's website and continue with our own plans with Dusman as the head of the project. The market would have decided which person was better to lead the project.

Also, Dusman isn't ignoring our pleas on the forum to send out an email. He's just hasn't been working on this money bomb and so he has not been reading the planning thread. The only way for him to be made aware of it was for someone to contact him about it and the only official communication he received about sending one out came from me. If Gage was actually here on the forum helping us to plan this thing, he would have contacted Dusman himself and talked about the content of the email that was to be sent out. If you want to find someone to blame, I think you should put the blame on the leader of this money bomb and the lack of communication/discussion.

----------


## TexMac

If Gage isn't responding, go around him.  You guys are letting this inane "waiting for Gage" thing HURT THE MONEYBOMB which in turn hurts RON PAUL.  I get that you want to show Gage up about how awful he's being but GET OVER IT.  

It does not take a week to send out an email!  There should have been TEN sent out by now.  Get it going!  Write the damn email and get it sent out.  We are 2 days out,no time for hurt feelings getting in the way of what must be done.  

Just because Trevor did the website and "lead" the moneybomb doesn't mean everyone who puts up the website is a leader.  Clearly Gage has no idea what to do, so let's get it done!  Give me the list and I WILL get it done!  Or give it to someone who will!   

dusman, you are NOT acting like a leader, either.  You have walked away from this moneybomb, which is fine except you took stuff we need!  Leave us the list and go abandon the moneybomb on your own!  You have no right to hold that list and not send out the emails you, as a "leader" know NEED to be sent.  

Now quit acting like spoiled brats and let's get this DONE.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've done what I can without having to wait for Gage, but there are many things where we do need his help, since he's the one controlling the website. Dusman didn't simply abandon this money bomb. He tried to influence its direction through Gage in the beginning, but as he found out, he was being ignored and so he moved his focus back to his business and the next money bomb, things that he could control. There's not much he can do to influence the direction of 11/11/11 if he can't control the website and add features that would help promotion efforts.

I agree though that we should have dropped the "Waiting for Gage" thing a long time ago. That's why I contacted Dusman to tell him to send one out. It probably shouldn't have taken this long to figure this out so I agree with you there. It should have been sent out on the 1st, but there's nothing we can do about that now. If nothing is sent out by today then I'd say that we have a problem.

One other thing though, and it's something Dusman brought up in his post. We were able to attain those 11,000 emails starting from scratch. We didn't have an email list to help kickstart BTO. We did it on our own. Since this one hasn't even passed 1,000 pledges yet with the money bomb only a couple days away, I think it's safe to assume there were some serious structural problems with this thing to begin with, most of it probably stemming from the theme.

What I'm saying is that 11/11/11 was started from scratch also without an email list and wasn't even able to pass 1,000 pledges, where BTO reached 11,000 easily. So even if Dusman had used the BTO email list several times leading up to 11/11/11, I don't think it would have made any significant difference. The problems are more structural and less to do with our ability to inform supporters about it. The theme was decided without our input, so there's nothing any of us could have done to salvage this mess anyway. Actually, scratch that. There is one thing we could have done. We could have just built a different website with a better theme and pushed that instead. That could have made all the difference. So on leading instead of waiting, you're definitely right that we failed there. We could have just done our own thing, bulit our own website and our own theme and avoided this mess to begin with.

----------


## TexMac

Yes, so we have two days to do what we can to get this off the ground.  I'm posting all day on FB and RP articles, who's in?  Let's blitz the internet! This post is very effective:  


> Ron Paul has almost 600,000 "Likes" on his facebook page. What if each person who liked Ron gave his campaign $20? All on one day, Veteran's Day! It would be a historic donation day and Ron would be in the MSM for days! Please participate in the MoneyBomb and let's make history! For Ron Paul and freedom!https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=117277025049386*Ron Paul Moneybomb!*
> Friday, November 11 at 12:00am


 Substitute your own event or use mine, whatever.  Just get out there!  We also have some useful graphics and suggestions here:  https://www.facebook.com/RonPaulMoneyBombers. I have that site set up so the same people will be able to work on the next moneybomb on facebook.  The most active people will be invited to the MoneyBombers closed group after the 11-11-11 bomb is done.  Anyone who wants in, let me know.

ETA:  Don't assume everyone knows what a moneybomb IS.  We have a LOT of new Ron Paul supporters that have only the vaguest notion of what we mean by "moneybomb."

----------


## nathanielyao

Sounds great TexMac, thanks for taking the lead on the FB side of things.  We also will need to focus on the rest of the non-FB users as well.  I have been away for a while and many things have changed, is there a coordinated twitter effort?




> Yes, so we have two days to do what we can to get this off the ground.  I'm posting all day on FB and RP articles, who's in?  Let's blitz the internet! This post is very effective:   Substitute your own event or use mine, whatever.  Just get out there!  We also have some useful graphics and suggestions here:  https://www.facebook.com/RonPaulMoneyBombers. I have that site set up so the same people will be able to work on the next moneybomb on facebook.  The most active people will be invited to the MoneyBombers closed group after the 11-11-11 bomb is done.  Anyone who wants in, let me know.
> 
> ETA:  Don't assume everyone knows what a moneybomb IS.  We have a LOT of new Ron Paul supporters that have only the vaguest notion of what we mean by "moneybomb."

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Nice to see action being taken so soon, however the current money bomb really needs some serious promotion at the moment. The Paul campaign is working the early states hard, and we need to give them the capital they need to win! Let's all pitch in to promote the 11-11-11 money bomb!

Pledge Site: http://www.supportthemnow.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163195827101460
Official Pledge Site: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1103 

Spread the word!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, did you ever look into that idea you were talking about with the Facebook app and my decentralized approach to Facebook events? I don't believe you ever really explained what you were talking about, but that you had an idea.

Personally, I think this decentralized approach to Facebook events would work a lot better if there was some way of organizing them on the Tea Party website. For example, people would manually add their events to the website and it would list them in order by the number of attendees. It would give an overall total and our strategy would be written out for people to read, which is basically to use the events as a way to push attendees to pledge on the official money bomb website.

Is there any way we could have something like this created to keep track of the events and organize them? It would basically be the central hub for managing our decentralized strategy. That might sound contradictory, but if you read about the strategy *here*, it should make sense. I think having a central location to organize and keep track of our progress would aid in our ability to carry this out. I tried to do it with an unoffical forum thread by keeping a leader board, but it just wasn't working out, at least for 11/11/11.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, did you ever look into that idea you were talking about with the Facebook app and my decentralized approach to Facebook events? I don't believe you ever really explained what you were talking about, but that you had an idea.
> 
> Personally, I think this decentralized approach to Facebook events would work a lot better if there was some way of organizing them on the Tea Party website. For example, people would manually add their events to the website and it would list them in order by the number of attendees. It would give an overall total and our strategy would be written out for people to read, which is basically to use the events as a way to push attendees to pledge on the official money bomb website.
> 
> Is there any way we could have something like this created to keep track of the events and organize them? It would basically be the central hub for managing our decentralized strategy. That might sound contradictory, but if you read about the strategy *here*, it should make sense. I think having a central location to organize and keep track of our progress would aid in our ability to carry this out. I tried to do it with an unoffical forum thread by keeping a leader board, but it just wasn't working out, at least for 11/11/11.


Here was the app, but unfortunately it won't work in this way for attendees: http://www.contestburner.com/facebookfanpageapp/

However, it might work as a good alternative.

----------


## nathanielyao

Moving domain over to new server provided by RonPaulFlix.com, there will be some outages.  Should take about 48hrs for DNS propagation to be completed.

----------


## dusman

Would someone like to take responsibility for reaching out to the meetups about having rallies for Dec 16th?

----------


## lucent

Should consider getting an official YouTube account and Google+ page.

----------


## nathanielyao

Facebook event is up:
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=256624911052518

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Facebook event is up:
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=256624911052518


Good idea putting the website address in the title, though this might look a little better...

TeaParty11.com - Ron Paul's Dec 16th Tea Party Money Bomb

Also, what are we going to do with the Facebook strategy TexMac came up with? We haven't really gotten the chance to see its effectiveness yet, since nobody was interested in promoting 11/11/11. If it's impossible to incorporate an automatically updating total of all the Facebook events, maybe we should think about doing a manually updated leaderboard. I actually just noticed today that Gage created *this page* where people can submit their Facebook event and he can list them, though it isn't a leader board and it doesn't keep track of numbers.

If a page on the Tea Party website could be setup just for this and Dusman or somebody gave me access, I could receive emails from people submitting their Facebook events and add them to the page. I would also manually update the rankings on the leader board and the attendee totals for everyone. The top 10 could be listed on the front page as well as the overall total and there would be a link to the expanded page with the entire leader board, the rules and the explanation of the decentralized strategy.

Maybe we could even run two separate competitions, one for the pledge competition that Dusman created for Black This Out and one for Facebook event attendees. Each top 10 leader board could be listed on the front page side by side underneath the main content. The pledge competition would automatically update and the Facebook competition would be manually updated by me every day.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I just thought of this, so I figured I'd add it here also. If there were two separate leader boards, the Facebook events would aid the email pledges. People would keep track of their standing on the Facebook event leader board, which would motivate people to obtain more attendees. Then they could use the referral link they get from the email pledge competition to push people on their Facebook events to pledge on the official website. This would allow one to aid the other, ultimately increasing pledges.

----------


## nathanielyao

Decentralized sounds good.  The first event that is there will be closed as soon as it is close to 5,000.

Facebook page is up:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/TeaPa...46300715469380

For the most up to date info, see the first post.




> Good idea putting the website address in the title, though this might look a little better...
> 
> TeaParty11.com - Ron Paul's Dec 16th Tea Party Money Bomb
> 
> Also, what are we going to do with the Facebook strategy TexMac came up with? We haven't really gotten the chance to see its effectiveness yet, since nobody was interested in promoting 11/11/11. If it's impossible to incorporate an automatically updating total of all the Facebook events, maybe we should think about doing a manually updated leaderboard. I actually just noticed today that Gage created *this page* where people can submit their Facebook event and he can list them, though it isn't a leader board and it doesn't keep track of numbers.
> 
> If a page on the Tea Party website could be setup just for this and Dusman or somebody gave me access, I could receive emails from people submitting their Facebook events and add them to the page. I would also manually update the rankings on the leader board and the attendee totals for everyone. The top 10 could be listed on the front page as well as the overall total and there would be a link to the expanded page with the entire leader board, the rules and the explanation of the decentralized strategy.
> 
> Maybe we could even run two separate competitions, one for the pledge competition that Dusman created for Black This Out and one for Facebook event attendees. Each top 10 leader board could be listed on the front page side by side underneath the main content. The pledge competition would automatically update and the Facebook competition would be manually updated by me every day.

----------


## jtbraine

Decentralize Facebook has not worked for "support them now" PLEASE don't do this. If people want to create their own page they can.

----------


## TexMac

> Decentralize Facebook has not worked for "support them now" PLEASE don't do this. If people want to create their own page they can.


Got a better idea?  We're all ears, here.

----------


## lucent

"Support Them Now" hasn't been successful for many reasons.

I would argue for a more centralized method though. Close each official Facebook event when it gets near to 5,000 and then open up a new official one. Keep all of them databased on the website to keep track of how many attendees there are.

----------


## TexMac

> "Support Them Now" hasn't been successful for many reasons.
> 
> I would argue for a more centralized method though. Close each official Facebook event when it gets near to 5,000 and then open up a new official one. Keep all of them databased on the website to keep track of how many attendees there are.


That's difficult to do.  If you have 10,000 people invited and 4,999 confirmed attending, what happens to the 10,000 waiting reply when you "close" the event?  Also, how exactly do you "close" it?  If you end the event, your ability to message goes poof.  

facebook has certain limitations.  That's why we went to the decentralized idea.

----------


## lucent

> That's difficult to do.  If you have 10,000 people invited and 4,999 confirmed attending, what happens to the 10,000 waiting reply when you "close" the event?  Also, how exactly do you "close" it?  If you end the event, your ability to message goes poof.  
> 
> facebook has certain limitations.  That's why we went to the decentralized idea.


If you decentralize it, you are just going to get a bunch of repeat invites, thus wasting time.

----------


## TexMac

OK, what's your suggestion?

----------


## lucent

Could we get a pledge Facebook app? Might be a good way to establish a way to contact them.

----------


## TexMac

Does one exist? Can we make one?  That's a good idea.

----------


## lucent

I would argue that the centralized method's benefits outweigh the detriments. The psychological effect of the large increasing number alone is worth not being able to message them. Knowing you are apart of a larger group is always motivating. 

So I vote centralization and then work on a way to message them even if it means setting up a database of attendants as they join and messaging them manually.

----------


## lucent

> One thing that could help us is a donation app on Ron Pauls Facebook. Have you seen Cains?
> https://www.facebook.com/THEHermanCa...38906602829597


We have been shouting for this forever. Whoever runs the campaign's social media is inept.

----------


## sailingaway

I only suggest we get this up as soon as possible. You know there will be copycats, we want it clear we were first, not just in 2007, but this time.

also, please don't ask members to 'slam' someone's web page.

----------


## jtbraine

As you can see I'm new to this forum. have you noticed ron pauls twitter hasnt even mentioned the money bomb. NO UP DATE.
http://twitter.com/#!/ronpaul

One of the things that annoys me is that I can watch Ron paul on TV, record it and upload it in ten minutes. Yet Ron Pauls youtube takes hours if not days to upload. 
I'm just about to skype with my girlfriend so will be back in hour.

----------


## TexMac

> I only suggest we get this up as soon as possible. You know there will be copycats, we want it clear we were first, not just in 2007, but this time.
> 
> also, please don't ask members to 'slam' someone's web page.


Did you delete his post?  I thought I was losing my mind.

----------


## lucent

Would there be a way to combine a Fan Page, Facebook apps, and Twitter to accomplish something superior to Facebook Events?

----------


## AmberH

BTO didn't break records but it was our most successful money bomb of this cycle. With time before the Iowa caucuses running out why don't we just follow the same formula that made BTO a success.

We need 1 facebook event, and to agree on a goal of facebook attendees. Having the goal of 25,000 attendees set early last time is what really got the ball rolling. People were more motivated to promote because they had a goal to achieve and a way to measure their efforts daily.

The pledge site and the competition on the site were great motivators as well, the competition started late imagine if it would have started earlier.

Trying to reach the goal of 25,000 attendees motivated me to spend hours everyday promoting on facebook, I know it motivated others to do the same. 

Without everyone working towards achieving clear attainable *daily*  goals people won't be motivated to help promote.

----------


## TexMac

> BTO didn't break records but it was our most successful money bomb of this cycle. With time before the Iowa caucuses running out why don't we just follow the same formula that made BTO a success.
> 
> We need 1 facebook event, and to agree on a goal of facebook attendees. Having the goal of 25,000 attendees set early last time is what really got the ball rolling. People were more motivated to promote because they had a goal to achieve and a way to measure their efforts daily.
> 
> The pledge site and the competition on the site were great motivators as well, the competition started late imagine if it would have started earlier.
> 
> Trying to reach the goal of 25,000 attendees motivated me to spend hours everyday promoting on facebook, I know it motivated others to do the same. 
> 
> Without everyone working towards achieving clear attainable *daily*  goals people won't be motivated to help promote.


None of the people who clicked "Attend" on the facebook event got a notification, that's why.  BTO would have been FAR better if the facebook part of it had worked.

----------


## dusman

I may have found a solution. 




This software looks pretty amazing. It almost seems like you could extract all the e-mails from the Ron Paul fan page with this. 

Here is the web page: http://www.massmailsoftware.com/extractweb/index.htm

However, it does cost $79.85. 

Now, with that said.. using this tool will piss a lot of people off, as these wouldn't be opt-ins. However, if we used it tactfully we could remain very transparent on what we are doing and encourage anyone who does not want to be added to the list to immediately unsubscribe. This is about the only tool I've seen do what it does. It's quite impressive. There are examples on YouTube of it extracting millions of e-mails from various web pages and such.

----------


## TexMac

> I may have found a solution. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This software looks pretty amazing. It almost seems like you could extract all the e-mails from the Ron Paul fan page with this. 
> 
> Here is the web page: http://www.massmailsoftware.com/extractweb/index.htm
> 
> ...


Do you have TechnoRob working with you?  Ask him about it.

----------


## dusman

> Do you have TechnoRob working with you?  Ask him about it.


TechnoRob? Has he used this?

----------


## TexMac

> TechnoRob? Has he used this?


Not that I know of, but he wrote the script we used on fb last campaign.  I think I messaged you about that before BTO.

----------


## lucent

> I may have found a solution. 
> 
> This software looks pretty amazing. It almost seems like you could extract all the e-mails from the Ron Paul fan page with this. 
> 
> Here is the web page: http://www.massmailsoftware.com/extractweb/index.htm
> 
> However, it does cost $79.85. 
> 
> Now, with that said.. using this tool will piss a lot of people off, as these wouldn't be opt-ins. However, if we used it tactfully we could remain very transparent on what we are doing and encourage anyone who does not want to be added to the list to immediately unsubscribe. This is about the only tool I've seen do what it does. It's quite impressive. There are examples on YouTube of it extracting millions of e-mails from various web pages and such.


I honestly don't think any Ron Paul supporters are going to be mad about receiving an email about Ron Paul. If this works, well worth it. Just setup a chipin for it if you'd like.

It seems to also get MySpace emails? This would be nice. There are a lot of Ron Paul supporters with MySpace accounts.

----------


## nathanielyao

Have not heard from Rob since last month, can't get in touch with him for some reason.

----------


## dusman

> I honestly don't think any Ron Paul supporters are going to be mad about receiving an email about Ron Paul. If this works, well worth it. Just setup a chipin for it if you'd like.


I kind of have the same sentiment. As long as it's a very cordial message that stresses the importance of the effort and then offering a very easy way for them to unsubscribe, I don't think there would be too huge of a fallout from it.

----------


## dusman

> Not that I know of, but he wrote the script we used on fb last campaign.  I think I messaged you about that before BTO.


Ah, I remember what you are talking about now. This seems somewhat similar to what he had now that you mention it. However, this tool looks like it could be used to extract millions of e-mails from across the internet.

----------


## lucent

> I kind of have the same sentiment. As long as it's a very cordial message that stresses the importance of the effort and then offering a very easy way for them to unsubscribe, I don't think there would be too huge of a fallout from it.


Is it possible to verify an email via a click through? So you setup a webpage dedicated to the Facebook event. So if someone clicks through on the email and then attends the Facebook event, it notifies you that this email is participating?

----------


## lucent

Here is what I am picturing. Send out an email that has two options:

1. Pledge to donate which then adds to the pledge counter.
2. Let them go to the website and join Facebook event, which then notifies you that this email is attending and also adds them to the pledge counter. 

Of course, there would need to be a filter to make sure the same email isn't on the counter twice for doing both things.

----------


## dusman

> Here is what I am picturing. Send out an email that has two options:
> 
> 1. Pledge to donate which then adds to the pledge counter.
> 2. Let them go to the website and join Facebook event, which then notifies you that this email is attending and also adds them to the pledge counter. 
> 
> Of course, there would need to be a filter to make sure the same email isn't on the counter twice for doing both things.


Yes, I think this is generally how it would work.

----------


## lucent

dusman, your Inbox is full. I've got an idea I want to send via PM.

----------


## lucent

dusman, PM sent.

----------


## jtbraine

well blowback slamming is out of the question then

You have received an infraction at Ron Paul 2012 Forums - Liberty Forest Forums
Dear jtbraine,

You have received an infraction at Ron Paul 2012 Forums - Liberty Forest Forums.

Reason: Forum Guidelines Violation
-------
spamming and suggesting spamming will get you banned if you keep it up.
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=3734578

----------


## nathanielyao

Propagation should be done.  If you are seeing a blank page or an error when you go to the website, please post and let us know.

Most up to date info in the first post.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Reposting this.

I think a good slogan for the Tea Party/Dec. 16th moneybomb could be:

"Take Back Our Tea Party" or

"Take Back The Tea Party"

We really need a catchy name for this moneybomb to be as successful as it can be. Learn a lesson from Black THIS Out.

----------


## TexMac

> Facebook event is up:
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=256624911052518
> This event will be closed when it gets near 5,000.  Please see the Decentralize Facebook thread for more info.


You can't "close" an event.  Once it's over, it goes dead.  We are using these things in ways facebook never intended them to be used.  You have to look at what they actually do and adapt them.  When you start an event, you have to put in the date of the event.  It can be a range, like an ongoing event.  But once the date of the event passes, the event dies.  You can no longer edit anything or message anyone.  So, there is no way to close an event unless you just want to kill it and what's the point in that?

Another thing about how events work is that they are set up so that people can invite their friends.  What happens, like with BTO and almost any event we do, is that tens of thousands of people get invited.  Not all of them click "attend" so they are left in a status called "waiting for reply."  Some will click "maybe" and some will click "not attending."  You may have 10,000+ people in "Waiting for Reply."  As an administrator, you can message ALL of these people except the ones who clicked "not attending."  UNTIL you get 5000 Attending, at that point messaging ability goes away.  So, even if you could theoretically close an event somehow, which you can't, you would still have all these people in the "Waiting for Reply" status.  As soon as the 5001st person "Attends,"  you can no longer communicate with any of your guests.  As far as I can see, if you want to use a fb event, you either have to resign yourself to the fact that it will be enormous and you can never message any those people (and we saw how well that worked for BTO) or you have to use multiple events to keep them under 5000 attending.

----------


## nathanielyao

I was thinking of closing an event by making it no longer publicly accessible, but not actually cancelling the event.  The 5001 attendees and loss of messaging, does that also include the "maybe" attendees?




> You can't "close" an event.  Once it's over, it goes dead.  We are using these things in ways facebook never intended them to be used.  You have to look at what they actually do and adapt them.  When you start an event, you have to put in the date of the event.  It can be a range, like an ongoing event.  But once the date of the event passes, the event dies.  You can no longer edit anything or message anyone.  So, there is no way to close an event unless you just want to kill it and what's the point in that?
> 
> Another thing about how events work is that they are set up so that people can invite their friends.  What happens, like with BTO and almost any event we do, is that tens of thousands of people get invited.  Not all of them click "attend" so they are left in a status called "waiting for reply."  Some will click "maybe" and some will click "not attending."  You may have 10,000+ people in "Waiting for Reply."  As an administrator, you can message ALL of these people except the ones who clicked "not attending."  UNTIL you get 5000 Attending, at that point messaging ability goes away.  So, even if you could theoretically close an event somehow, which you can't, you would still have all these people in the "Waiting for Reply" status.  As soon as the 5001st person "Attends,"  you can no longer communicate with any of your guests.  As far as I can see, if you want to use a fb event, you either have to resign yourself to the fact that it will be enormous and you can never message any those people (and we saw how well that worked for BTO) or you have to use multiple events to keep them under 5000 attending.

----------


## Liber Team

This is a bad idea. Dec 16th is way too late to have any effect on early states.

----------


## DavidK

Whenever this event ends up taking place, I have a stack of cash with Dr. Pauls name on it.

----------


## TexMac

> I was thinking of closing an event by making it no longer publicly accessible, but not actually cancelling the event.  The 5001 attendees and loss of messaging, does that also include the "maybe" attendees?


Have you checked to see if you can do that?  I just looked at an event I have and it can't be changed from public to private, but I don't know what makes it unchangeable.  It may be that after some people attend and invite other guests, it can't be changed?  Don't know.  And if you change it to private, what happens to all the "waiting for reply" people?  Are they no longer allowed to attend?  It's my understanding that you lose the ability to message after 5000 attending, not counting maybes and waiting.

----------


## TexMac

> Whenever this event ends up taking place, I have a stack of cash with Dr. Pauls name on it.


There's a moneybomb going on this weekend, why don't you donate it now?

----------


## McDermit

> Whenever this event ends up taking place, I have a stack of cash with Dr. Pauls name on it.


Then donate it today. 

If you can afford to donate today, do it.

----------


## harikaried

> This software looks pretty amazing. It almost seems like you could extract all the e-mails from the Ron Paul fan page with this.


That video is from over a year ago and I doubt the software works that great on the new Facebook structure. I don't think you can even view all the followers of a page. You could try scraping from those that posted recently, but those people probably know about money bombs, etc.

----------


## TexMac

> It's my understanding that you lose the ability to message after 5000 attending, not counting maybes and waiting.


I'm wrong about this - here's what facebook says:




> How do I send a message to my event guest list?
> To message the event guest list, go to the event’s main page and click "Message All Guests" beneath the event photo. You will be able to send a message to all guests, or to different groups of guests based on RSVP status. 
> 
> 
> Please note that you can only message all guests if the total number of guests who are attending, maybe attending, or who have not yet replied does not exceed 5,000. Also, if an event is hosted by a Page, the Page admin will not see the option to send a message to event guests.

----------


## qwerty

> I would argue that the centralized method's benefits outweigh the detriments. The psychological effect of the large increasing number alone is worth not being able to message them. Knowing you are apart of a larger group is always motivating. 
> 
> So I vote centralization and then work on a way to message them even if it means setting up a database of attendants as they join and messaging them manually.


Totally agree! 

Let´s just try to get people to pledge on the site too that we can sent them update e-mails.

I would like to see the website ready so that we could start... we are wasting time here...

AND i really hope that the BTO e-mail list WILL BE USED FROM DAY ONE!

----------


## qwerty

> BTO didn't break records but it was our most successful money bomb of this cycle. With time before the Iowa caucuses running out why don't we just follow the same formula that made BTO a success.
> 
> We need 1 facebook event, and to agree on a goal of facebook attendees. Having the goal of 25,000 attendees set early last time is what really got the ball rolling. People were more motivated to promote because they had a goal to achieve and a way to measure their efforts daily.
> 
> The pledge site and the competition on the site were great motivators as well, the competition started late imagine if it would have started earlier.
> 
> Trying to reach the goal of 25,000 attendees motivated me to spend hours everyday promoting on facebook, I know it motivated others to do the same. 
> 
> Without everyone working towards achieving clear attainable *daily*  goals people won't be motivated to help promote.


This is one of the best posts on this thread!

----------


## qwerty

> Decentralized sounds good.  The first event that is there will be closed as soon as it is close to 5,000.
> 
> Facebook page is up:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/TeaPa...46300715469380
> 
> For the most up to date info, see the first post.


NO NO NO! THAT`S A HORRIBLE IDEA!!!!

We just must try to encourage people to pledge on the site too everyway we can, like " pledge on the site also to get update e-mails" etc...

----------


## GHoeberX

> Whenever this event ends up taking place, I have a stack of cash with Dr. Pauls name on it.


If we do a moneybomb every week it's not going to work either; as mentioned already a lot of times 'moneybomb-fatigue' will arrive and no-one is going to pay attention. We've just had one (not-extremely succesfull) moneybomb yesterday, and you can't have another succesful moneybomb in 2 weeks without preparation.

I have my video ready to promote the Tea Party-moneybomb, but I'm waiting until the website teaparty11.com-website is up!

----------


## speciallyblend

> If we do a moneybomb every week it's not going to work either; as mentioned already a lot of times 'moneybomb-fatigue' will arrive and no-one is going to pay attention. We've just had one (not-extremely succesfull) moneybomb yesterday, and you can't have another succesful moneybomb in 2 weeks without preparation.
> 
> I have my video ready to promote the Tea Party-moneybomb, but I'm waiting until the website teaparty11.com-website is up!


opened this thread cause i saw your id patiently waiting on your new video hurry up  just post it on rpf, we will keep it a secret note sarcasm.

----------


## nathanielyao

What do you guys think about this?

This is what the description of the FB event would say:

Welcome FB Patriot,

You have been invited to attend the December 16th Money Bomb for Ron Paul.  Here's what to do next:

-Visit TeaParty11.com and join the pledge to Restore America Now and to receive updates about this event.  There you will see the total number of attendees.
-Invite your FB friends to this event
-Once you have pledged at TeaParty11.com, please come back and click "Not Attending."  We will then remove you from this Facebook event.

We are trying to keep the Facebook event to under 5,000 total in order to direct everyone to the main event at TeaParty11.com.  A message will be sent out daily to everyone still on this Facebook event to remind them to pledge at TeaParty11.com.  If you want to see the total number of attendees, join us at TeaParty11.com!




> BTO didn't break records but it was our most successful money bomb of this cycle. With time before the Iowa caucuses running out why don't we just follow the same formula that made BTO a success.
> 
> We need 1 facebook event, and to agree on a goal of facebook attendees. Having the goal of 25,000 attendees set early last time is what really got the ball rolling. People were more motivated to promote because they had a goal to achieve and a way to measure their efforts daily.
> 
> The pledge site and the competition on the site were great motivators as well, the competition started late imagine if it would have started earlier.
> 
> Trying to reach the goal of 25,000 attendees motivated me to spend hours everyday promoting on facebook, I know it motivated others to do the same. 
> 
> Without everyone working towards achieving clear attainable *daily*  goals people won't be motivated to help promote.





> Have you checked to see if you can do that?  I just looked at an event I have and it can't be changed from public to private, but I don't know what makes it unchangeable.  It may be that after some people attend and invite other guests, it can't be changed?  Don't know.  And if you change it to private, what happens to all the "waiting for reply" people?  Are they no longer allowed to attend?  It's my understanding that you lose the ability to message after 5000 attending, not counting maybes and waiting.





> Totally agree! 
> 
> Let´s just try to get people to pledge on the site too that we can sent them update e-mails.
> 
> I would like to see the website ready so that we could start... we are wasting time here...
> 
> AND i really hope that the BTO e-mail list WILL BE USED FROM DAY ONE!

----------


## pkoury

Four years ago Facebook was not nearly what it is today. Decentralizing is quite possibly the best way to shoot yourself in the foot. I highly suggest working out another way. As the campaign moves forward Ron's support goes up. You should be able to do much more with the same approach to BTO. If you are building on the success of the 2007 bomb (which you should in videos - the main motivator for these bombs) you will have a much more viral campaign than 2007. 

Do not decentralize. It's too difficult for viral comprehension and it breaks the momentum.

Need to find another way.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Four years ago Facebook was not nearly what it is today. Decentralizing is quite possibly the best way to shoot yourself in the foot. I highly suggest working out another way. As the campaign moves forward Ron's support goes up. You should be able to do much more with the same approach to BTO. If you are building on the success of the 2007 bomb (which you should in videos - the main motivator for these bombs) you will have a much more viral campaign than 2007. 
> 
> Do not decentralize. It's too difficult for viral comprehension and it breaks the momentum.
> 
> Need to find another way.


I'm starting to agree with this more and more. Unfortunately, I think it was wishful thinking that decentralization would work in our favor. It's just way too difficult to manage. There are too many issues to deal with. People just won't participate if it isn't made as simple as possible. Requiring people to read my entire strategy thread before even understanding this method is not going to work. People don't have the time to do all that. As you said, decentralization inhibits the capacity for it to go viral and destroys momentum. I'm starting to regret even pushing this strategy.




> What do you guys think about this?


Like I said above, I think that's just going to be too difficult to manage. I bet upwards of 90% of people visiting the Facebook event won't even read the event description and an even higher amount won't even follow through. It needs to be extremely simple for massive amounts of people to participate. 1, 2, 3 done.




> I may have found a solution.


I think this may be our best bet if the program still works. Let's not assume it doesn't work just because the video is older. Why would they still be selling the program? Even if it didn't work though, I think we still need to try doing something similar to capture emails from these websites. We did this in 2007 and I think it's a big reason why we got so many people to pledge. Our promotion manpower may have a much smaller impact in this money bomb formula than we realize. We've been focusing on manpower this entire year. Maybe we should try out something like this instead. Is there an update on this Dusman? Do you need any funding to obtain the program? We need to figure this out as fast as possible.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I just checked and the program was *last updated* on 10/26/2011...




> Here's the highlights of this update:
> - Export to OpenOffice
> *- Improved Facebook email extraction*
> - Email search can be paused now
> - Better statistics reports
> - Updated list of supported search engines


Dusman, if you need us to help you get this software just say the word.

----------


## nathanielyao

I was thinking that this would be simple.  We would be sending the description out as a message daily to get people to follow through and pledge on the site and then removing them as they pledge.




> Like I said above, I think that's just going to be too difficult to manage. I bet upwards of 90% of people visiting the Facebook event won't even read the event description and an even higher amount won't even follow through. It needs to be extremely simple for massive amounts of people to participate. 1, 2, 3 done.

----------


## lucent

> I was thinking that this would be simple.  We would be sending the description out as a message daily to get people to follow through and pledge on the site and then removing them as they pledge.


As I said before, the benefits of a single centralized Facebook event far out weigh the detriments. The psychological benefit of having a large increasing number alone  is worth sacrificing the ability to contact them via Facebook. When there is a large number of people involved in something, it encourages even more people to become involved. The more the people, the more it will grow. It is better to come into this with the understanding we cannot contact them via Facebook and then figure out a way to contact as many people as possible.

----------


## Appalachia

I approve of this 16th december moneybomb. The campaign maybe needs cash more early but you will get a $#@!ty moneybomb if you don't prepare a moneybomb well enough.

----------


## speciallyblend

> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> This is what the description of the FB event would say:
> 
> Welcome FB Patriot,
> 
> You have been invited to attend the December 16th Money Bomb for Ron Paul.  Here's what to do next:
> 
> -Visit TeaParty11.com and join the pledge to Restore America Now and to receive updates about this event.  There you will see the total number of attendees.
> ...


i agree bottom line we need organization period. Yes folks can do their own thing but we need to focus like bto and previous moneybombs. Decentralization is not working. I like the idea of a website and also having fb and twitter and other social pages but focus on the website and directing folks there.  The main op(thread and website) for this moneybomb should include avatars,flyers and any various info so they do not get lost in threads.

----------


## nathanielyao

> As I said before, the benefits of a single centralized Facebook event far out weigh the detriments. The psychological benefit of having a large increasing number alone  is worth sacrificing the ability to contact them via Facebook. When there is a large number of people involved in something, it encourages even more people to become involved. The more the people, the more it will grow. It is better to come into this with the understanding we cannot contact them via Facebook and then figure out a way to contact as many people as possible.


What I proposed for the FB event page should address most of the concerns, again is the planned description:




> Welcome FB Patriot,
> 
> You have been invited to attend the December 16th Money Bomb for Ron Paul. Here's what to do next:
> 
> -Visit TeaParty11.com and join the pledge to Restore America Now and to receive updates about this event. There you will see the total number of attendees.
> -Invite your FB friends to this event
> -Once you have pledged at TeaParty11.com, please come back and click "Not Attending." We will then remove you from this Facebook event.
> 
> We are trying to keep the Facebook event to under 5,000 total in order to direct everyone to the main event at TeaParty11.com. A message will be sent out occasionally to everyone still on this Facebook event to remind them to pledge at TeaParty11.com. If you want to see the total number of attendees, join us at TeaParty11.com!


1. Large increasing number: The above description will be messaged daily to the people who are remaining on the FB event site to go over to the main website to see the actual number of attendees which would increase daily, way above the FB event since there will be promotions other than FB.

2. Messaging and invitation capability: by keeping the number low at the FB event and directing everyone over to the TeaParty11.com site, people can continue to easily promote the event on FB and have a way to direct everyone to the main site instead of messaging people one by one.

3. Centralized FB event: one event to keep things simple.

I think if the above happened for BTO, the BTO list would have been close to 30k.
This directs everyone to the TeaParty11.com website and it allows FB patriots to have easy way to invite people on FB.  FB is a great tool, but it should not be the only one.

----------


## speciallyblend

> What I proposed for the FB event page should address most of the concerns, again is the planned description:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Large increasing number: The above description will be messaged daily to the people who are remaining on the FB event site to go over to the main website to see the actual number of attendees which would increase daily, way above the FB event since there will be promotions other than FB.
> 
> 2. Messaging and invitation capability: by keeping the number low at the FB event and directing everyone over to the TeaParty11.com site, people can continue to easily promote the event on FB and have a way to direct everyone to the main site instead of messaging people one by one.
> 
> 3. Centralized FB event: one event to keep things simple.
> ...


i totally agree, there is no reason each social site cannot have a page directing folks to the main website. These social sites can be directed thru email to main site etc and getting folks involved . I see this as centralized!  What your suggesting is critical to keeping it centralized!  edit they should all be directing folks to the website to sign up for sure and if folks decide to follow like or sign up and friend on a social network then fine.

----------


## speciallyblend

just a post note to get folks back down to earth!! If you guys think the moneybomb was failure. Feel free to call the campaign and have the 1/2 mil directed to my paycard ,sincerely thank you kenny!!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> As I said before, the benefits of a single centralized Facebook event far out weigh the detriments. The psychological benefit of having a large increasing number alone  is worth sacrificing the ability to contact them via Facebook. When there is a large number of people involved in something, it encourages even more people to become involved. The more the people, the more it will grow. It is better to come into this with the understanding we cannot contact them via Facebook and then figure out a way to contact as many people as possible.


the goal should be to sign up on the main website. obviously people will friend ,like or whatever on the social networks but we do need pages on all the social networks promoting the moneybomb and website. This we can agree on!

----------


## pkoury

FB Page should have large text to direct the eye of a first time visitor. Maybe something like this:




> STEPS TO MAKE THIS MONEY BOMB A SUCCESS:
> 1. Visit TeaParty11.com and join the pledge to Restore America Now and to receive updates about this event. There you will see the total number of attendees.
> 2. Invite your FB friends to this event.
> 
> The goal is to go beyond 2007... blah blah blah


May I also suggest a larger photo on for the event? Something that says Pledge At TeaParty11.com

Just a few observations, I have been doing social media marketing for a while now. People look at pictures, and big text, and links over pretty much everything.

----------


## speciallyblend

> FB Page should have large text to direct the eye of a first time visitor. Maybe something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> May I also suggest a larger photo on for the event? Something that says Pledge At TeaParty11.com
> 
> Just a few observations, I have been doing social media marketing for a while now. People look at pictures, and big text, and links over pretty much everything.


Yep Infographics!!!

----------


## harikaried

> I just checked and the program was *last updated* on 10/26/2011...


Glad to see it's somewhat still being developed. I just can't see how it would work with the new facebook pages and the privacy restrictions if the way the program works is by scraping email addresses from linked pages. Someone can still go ahead and purchase it, but I have my doubts.

If someone can get the email addresses of people from Ron Paul's facebook page, I could probably write up a Firefox add-on to automate it.

----------


## IterTemporis

What is the name of this moneybomb? No, I have not read the whole thread.

Is it simply Tea Party moneybomb? Or is it something catchy like 'Reclaim our Tea Party'?

----------


## dusman

> I'm starting to agree with this more and more. Unfortunately, I think it was wishful thinking that decentralization would work in our favor. It's just way too difficult to manage. There are too many issues to deal with. People just won't participate if it isn't made as simple as possible. Requiring people to read my entire strategy thread before even understanding this method is not going to work. People don't have the time to do all that. As you said, decentralization inhibits the capacity for it to go viral and destroys momentum. I'm starting to regret even pushing this strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said above, I think that's just going to be too difficult to manage. I bet upwards of 90% of people visiting the Facebook event won't even read the event description and an even higher amount won't even follow through. It needs to be extremely simple for massive amounts of people to participate. 1, 2, 3 done.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be our best bet if the program still works. Let's not assume it doesn't work just because the video is older. Why would they still be selling the program? Even if it didn't work though, I think we still need to try doing something similar to capture emails from these websites. We did this in 2007 and I think it's a big reason why we got so many people to pledge. Our promotion manpower may have a much smaller impact in this money bomb formula than we realize. We've been focusing on manpower this entire year. Maybe we should try out something like this instead. Is there an update on this Dusman? Do you need any funding to obtain the program? We need to figure this out as fast as possible.


I will try and shoot them a call and see if I can get in touch with support to see if it can specifically scrape e-mails from events/fan pages. I'm also starting to agree about decentralizing. The initial purpose was reasonable, but I can see that it is in fact more difficult to manage than we thought. 

Sorry for the delay on the web site here! I had to troubleshoot a pesky bug on the web server and got it resolved early this morning. Getting back at it now to get the web site up and running.

----------


## GHoeberX

> What is the name of this moneybomb? No, I have not read the whole thread.
> 
> Is it simply Tea Party moneybomb? Or is it something catchy like 'Reclaim our Tea Party'?


It is Tea Party 11 moneybomb. We are not going to fight, we are not going to reclaim and we are not going to distinct ourselves from the Tea Party. Let us be pragmatic and get the media-winds in our sails and simply say: we are the Tea Party. Before you disagree with this, please wait for my video and after that tell me it's a bad idea.

----------


## dusman

> I just checked and the program was *last updated* on 10/26/2011...
> 
> 
> 
> Dusman, if you need us to help you get this software just say the word.


Support is closed at the moment. I will have to try again Monday.

----------


## GHoeberX

> I will try and shoot them a call and see if I can get in touch with support to see if it can specifically scrape e-mails from events/fan pages. I'm also starting to agree about decentralizing. The initial purpose was reasonable, but I can see that it is in fact more difficult to manage than we thought.


My point of view (as I already told to Nathaniel): everyone should be able to choose for themselves whether they want a reminder on the December 16th or not. And we don't have to remind everybody that they can subscribe to get a reminder. Best solution is smart, short and clear texts on the Facebook page telling people can get a reminder when they pledge on TeaParty11.com

----------


## pkoury

> It is Tea Party 11 moneybomb. We are not going to fight, we are not going to reclaim and we are not going to distinct ourselves from the Tea Party. Let us be pragmatic and get the media-winds in our sails and simply say: we are the Tea Party. Before you disagree with this, please wait for my video and after that tell me it's a bad idea.


Not to mention even if 10% of news outlets pick up the story and refer to it as "the Tea Party has put together a record breaking money bomb for Ron Paul" it will greatly increase our chances of swinging the Tea Party folks who don't know any better in Ron's favor. We know that Fox News, etc. will probably not report it as such but it is still a good idea to give an outward appearance as this bomb being representative of the entire Tea Party.

----------


## lucent

> What I proposed for the FB event page should address most of the concerns, again is the planned description:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Large increasing number: The above description will be messaged daily to the people who are remaining on the FB event site to go over to the main website to see the actual number of attendees which would increase daily, way above the FB event since there will be promotions other than FB.
> 
> 2. Messaging and invitation capability: by keeping the number low at the FB event and directing everyone over to the TeaParty11.com site, people can continue to easily promote the event on FB and have a way to direct everyone to the main site instead of messaging people one by one.
> 
> 3. Centralized FB event: one event to keep things simple.
> ...


The only reason we are even using Facebook is because a lot of these people's online lives revolve around it. They don't revolve around TeaParty11.com. Getting the vast majority of people to leave the Facebook event and give their email to some website is going to be impossible. If you try, and it fails, it isn't going to be worth creating another event if it goes past 5,000.




> I will try and shoot them a call and see if I can get in touch with support to see if it can specifically scrape e-mails from events/fan pages. I'm also starting to agree about decentralizing. The initial purpose was reasonable, but I can see that it is in fact more difficult to manage than we thought. 
> 
> Sorry for the delay on the web site here! I had to troubleshoot a pesky bug on the web server and got it resolved early this morning. Getting back at it now to get the web site up and running.


I sent you two PMs, one of them has a link to another email extractor.

----------


## lucent

I would suggest getting people involved in emailing people. Setup a referral section for those that have submitted their email. They can then put emails of friends they would like to invite to the pledge and then put their own email from who it comes from.

Also, can you link to external images on a Facebook event? If you could, then would would it be possible setup a script that updates an image with the pledge count and then link it on the Facebook event?

----------


## GHoeberX

> I would suggest getting people involved in emailing people. Setup a referral section for those that have submitted their email. They can then put emails of friends they would like to invite to the pledge and then put their own email from who it comes from.
> 
> Also, can you link to external images on a Facebook event? If you could, then would would it be possible setup a script that updates an image with the pledge count and then link it on the Facebook event?


Nice to hear your ideas, thanks! To answer your question: it's not possible to link a profile picture on facebook to an external URL.

----------


## The Dark Knight

guys we have a huge opportunity to get the tea party voters now that Cain and Perry have gone down in flames. No way they will go to Romney or Gingrich over Paul.

----------


## dusman

Alright, here are some things I need help on: 

1) Overview of Tea Party History
2) Overview of Reasons to Vote for Ron Paul
3) Ron Paul positions and votes that are Tea Party relevant
4) Comparison of GOP candidates based on Tea Party issues
5) Activities that help Ron Paul win Iowa
6) Ways to Promote the moneybomb

----------


## dusman

4: Comparison of GOP candidates

- Candidates who supported TARP
- Candidates who favored debt ceiling increase
- Candidates who have plans to reduce budget
- Need something relevant to taxes

We'll need more here, but that is a start.

I want to do something like this:

----------


## Liber Team

December 16th is too late...

----------


## sailingaway

> The December 16th Moneybomb needs to be HUGE.
> 
> Not only should we do a moneybomb, but re-create 2008 with Tea Parties all over the country. A reminder to Republicans that Ron Paul is THE Tea Party candidate.
> 
> I will re-vamp http://www.theronpaulteaparty.com to coordinate Tea Party events all over the country. That day will be Ron Paul's day and will Ron Paul will be on the tongues of families as they get together for Christmas, moving into the start of the primary season.


I really like this idea!

----------


## sailingaway

> December 16th is too late...


Yes, we need donations NOW, but we also will still need them now.  and if you look at the difference an enthusiastic base makes to a money bomb.... I say this as someone who would sign up for any theme, I just want Ron to get the maximum money.  I DO agree that those who can donate now should, though, he needs money for specific purposes and won't pre buy ad time and such if he thinks he wont have enough.  He has to look ahead in stretching funds, and we need him to do what needs to be done in terms of advertising and mobilization.

----------


## sailingaway

> 4: Comparison of GOP candidates
> 
> - Candidates who supported TARP
> - Candidates who favored debt ceiling increase
> - Candidates who have plans to reduce budget
> - Need something relevant to taxes
> 
> We'll need more here, but that is a start.
> 
> I want to do something like this:


have you checked those positions or is that a 'for instance'?  Because I would really like to spread that around!  I know some of them are correct and don't know any of them aren't correct, but I don't, for example, know Cain's stance on NAFTA, off hand.

----------


## dusman

> December 16th is too late...


No it isn't. This moneybomb serves two purposes: 

1) Raise money for Ron Paul for the early primary states
2) Attract Tea Party members back to Ron Paul's positions

The reason why it was too late in 2007 is because there wasn't much they could do with it. This time around they already have good ads they can immediately make ad buys for and have an organizational structure they can reinforce with this money. 

Instead of being negative, why not help us work out the points I listed above.

If you ask me, the timing of this one couldn't be more perfect. 2 weeks later, Iowa Caucus proceeds.

----------


## dusman

> have you checked those positions or is that a 'for instance'?  Because I would really like to spread that around!  I know some of them are correct and don't know any of them aren't correct, but I don't, for example, know Cain's stance on NAFTA, off hand.


This is just "for instance". I'm going to do a comparison on the moneybomb web site that is similar in nature.

----------


## Liber Team

> No it isn't. This moneybomb serves two purposes: 
> 
> 1) Raise money for Ron Paul for the early primary states
> 2) Attract Tea Party members back to Ron Paul's positions
> 
> The reason why it was too late in 2007 is because there wasn't much they could do with it. This time around they already have good ads they can immediately make ad buys for and have an organizational structure they can reinforce with this money. 
> 
> Instead of being negative, why not help us work out the points I listed above.
> 
> If you ask me, the timing of this one couldn't be more perfect. 2 weeks later, Iowa Caucus proceeds.


That's exactly why it is too late. All of the tv and radio air time will be bought up and probably the print space too. The 5 early states are all that matters.

----------


## dusman

> That's exactly why it is too late. All of the tv and radio air time will be bought up and probably the print space too. The 5 early states are all that matters.


No way. I dislike speculation and this is just way off from realistically what the campaign will be able to do with this money. There is also an enormous opportunity for us to galvanize Tea Party support, right before Iowa. It seems this pessimism is completely misguided. 

Your alternative? I'm assuming you are going to suggest to do one earlier and disregard the time needed to build up the necessary momentum to make a successful moneybomb.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Alright, here are some things I need help on: 
> 
> 1) Overview of Tea Party History
> 2) Overview of Reasons to Vote for Ron Paul
> 3) Ron Paul positions and votes that are Tea Party relevant
> 4) Comparison of GOP candidates based on Tea Party issues
> 5) Activities that help Ron Paul win Iowa
> 6) Ways to Promote the moneybomb



Tea Party history as per Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_Party_movement





> Fox News commentator Juan Williams says that the TPM emerged from the ashes of Paul's 2008 presidential primary campaign.[34]


Will try to boil it down for you.

----------


## InTradePro

> No way. I dislike speculation and this is just way off from realistically what the campaign will be able to do with this money. There is also an enormous opportunity for us to galvanize Tea Party support, right before Iowa. It seems this pessimism is completely misguided. 
> 
> Your alternative? I'm assuming you are going to suggest to do one earlier and disregard the time needed to build up the necessary momentum to make a successful moneybomb.


+Rep

This is a winner if pushed all out for the next four weeks.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

We really need to do EVERYTHING that we can to make this big. The veteran's day money bomb didn't do so well, because almost nobody promoted it. Let's all pitch in, and let's raise as much as possible for Dr. Paul!

----------


## lucent

Why not take the information from the super brochure? People are much more likely to read summaries of positions than read a one page length report. A 'History of the Tea Party' is a definite must.

The painting of Ron Paul from the super brochure is good as well if it could be utilized. Maybe pair it with art of the Boston Tea Party.

Also, you could consider putting a chatroom on the website? A link to the chatroom could be on every widget banner. Get people in a center location to chat about the Tea Party and you can drum up motivation to promote and donate.

----------


## WD-NY

> It is Tea Party 11 moneybomb. We are not going to fight, we are not going to reclaim and we are not going to distinct ourselves from the Tea Party. *Let us be pragmatic and get the media-winds in our sails and simply say: we are the Tea Party.* Before you disagree with this, please wait for my video and after that tell me it's a bad idea.


+ 




> No way. I dislike speculation and this is just way off from realistically what the campaign will be able to do with this money. There is also an *enormous opportunity for us to galvanize Tea Party support, right before Iowa.* It seems this pessimism is completely misguided.


=

How we win the Tea Party vote (and Iowa).

The timing could not be any more perfect. The ghosts of Gingrich's past are already being unleashed as he continues his climb to the top as the latest 'not-Romney' candidate. By December 16th, the 20+% tea party block that has swung from Bachmann to Perry to Cain and now to Gingrinch as a result of the media machine pump & dump storms will once again be lost at sea, searching for another shore to call home.

We can win these people over. They support a majority of Ron Paul's positions, they just need someone (other than Ron, who doesn't play that game unfortunately) to *show them WHY (via** uplifting, positive, inspiring & non-confrontational messaging*.

TeaParty2011.com + the tea party money bomb videos can communicate that message in ways that Ron Paul can't and thus succeed where his campaign has thus far come up short. 

No doubt, our promotional efforts will drive all sorts of tea partiers to the website... many of whom will be soft-supporters of other candidates. We can use the main landing page to inspire and connect with them to join with us WITHOUT compromising on the issues that FIRE UP the Ron Paul grassroots (which is what the "Support Them Now" money bomb suffered from imo). 

Regarding layout... there's no better AIDA (attention > interest > desire > action) example than apple's product landing pages. 
http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/siri.html


(here's another example that has the sections laid out)

Basically, 
*attention*: big hero-headline top section - this is where "Tea Party Money Bomb 2011" headline + pledge count + a short intro paragraph go alongside...
*interest*: the most epic videos we have
*desire/decision*: this is where we make our case and show how ron paul = godfather of tea party. Charts like the one Dusman posted above + the Veteran donation graphs + short videos that SHOW/demonstrate a point better than words (e.g. Ron Paul calling the housing bubble etc.) can be set to the right and left of short blocks of text that add color to the visual aids.
*action*: aka the 'pledge form'. The pledge form can actually be located at the top and bottom of the page.

----------


## danbeaulieu

The mainstream tea party HAS been co-opted but there are MANY true tea party patriots who will support Paul.



Maybe this is an angle we can play.... How true are you to the tea party movement? People often want to proclaim that they are MORE for something than the next guy... well the only way to display that you are MORE true to the movement is to support the grandfather of the movement himself. Not these fake...


I mean seriously.... what are they ALL tea partiers? Newt Gingrich? Rick Perry? Herman Cain? Michelle bauchman? LOL

----------


## SpicyTurkey

I think this is going to be big mainly because this plays on emotion. (Especially to those who participated in the last TP money bomb.)

----------


## lucent

> The mainstream tea party HAS been co-opted but there are MANY true tea party patriots who will support Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is an angle we can play.... How true are you to the tea party movement? People often want to proclaim that they are MORE for something than the next guy... well the only way to display that you are MORE true to the movement is to support the grandfather of the movement himself. Not these fake...
> 
> 
> I mean seriously.... what are they ALL tea partiers? Newt Gingrich? Rick Perry? Herman Cain? Michelle bauchman? LOL


Best to come forward with the message that _we are_ the Tea Party.

----------


## justatrey

> We really need to do EVERYTHING that we can to make this big. The veteran's day money bomb didn't do so well, because almost nobody promoted it. Let's all pitch in, and let's raise as much as possible for Dr. Paul!


This! Most of us are guilty of slacking off for 11/11/11. Personally, I wanted more out of BTO and got discouraged. But I'm motivated again.

One small thing about the website: teaparty11.com doesn't work (you have to include the www). This will be important because many people leave off www all the time, including myself (it took me a while to figure out why I couldn't get to the page).

----------


## Paul4Prez

> We really need to do EVERYTHING that we can to make this big. The veteran's day money bomb didn't do so well, because almost nobody promoted it. Let's all pitch in, and let's raise as much as possible for Dr. Paul!


Probably true, but the ticker is still up, we're still short of a million, and there's a debate tonight...  Don't hold back from donating now, but do get ready to promote 12/16 all out.

Part of the reason 11/11 fizzled (relatively) is that it was only 3 weeks after 10/19, and people were recuperating from the big BTO push.  We have 5 weeks for 12/16, and one last shot at doing it right....

Another big difference:  11/11 is before a payday, and 12/16 will be after a payday....

----------


## nathanielyao

Which service provider and browser are you using?

DNS checks out okay.  There might still be a few areas where propagation is not finished yet.




> This! Most of us are guilty of slacking off for 11/11/11. Personally, I wanted more out of BTO and got discouraged. But I'm motivated again.
> 
> One small thing about the website: teaparty11.com doesn't work (you have to include the www). This will be important because many people leave off www all the time, including myself (it took me a while to figure out why I couldn't get to the page).

----------


## lucent

> One small thing about the website: teaparty11.com doesn't work (you have to include the www). This will be important because many people leave off www all the time, including myself (it took me a while to figure out why I couldn't get to the page).


This is a problem with the website then and should be fixed.

----------


## tony m

same issue. firefox 8.0 


> Which service provider and browser are you using?
> 
> DNS checks out okay.  There might still be a few areas where propagation is not finished yet.

----------


## dusman

> same issue. firefox 8.0


What type of error are you getting?

----------


## dusman

Whoops. I spotted the problem. Try now.

----------


## lucent

> Whoops. I spotted the problem. Try now.


Still the same issue.

----------


## lucent

How about an option on the website for people to be notified via SMS and other instant messengers (AIM, Yahoo, MSN, etc)?

----------


## nathanielyao

That debate made me furious, what do you guys think of adding this:

There is a new rEVOLution going on. (with EVOL in red or tea color). This rEVOLution has inspired millions of Americans to come together and unite behind a message of freedom and fiscal responsibility (might want to tweak this a bit). *You may not have heard this message since the media blacks this out. They will black this out no longer because you are here*.  This message is embodied in the Presidential Campaign of Congressman Ron Paul (link to RonPaul2012.com).

----------


## rideurlightning

This needs to be huge. We need to organize and rally for this money bomb. No messing around anymore.

----------


## lucent

Will the website be utilizing the Gadsden in its design? 




> That debate made me furious, what do you guys think of adding this:
> 
> There is a new rEVOLution going on. (with EVOL in red or tea color). This rEVOLution has inspired millions of Americans to come together and unite behind a message of freedom and fiscal responsibility (might want to tweak this a bit). *You may not have heard this message since the media blacks this out. They will black this out no longer because you are here*.  This message is embodied in the Presidential Campaign of Congressman Ron Paul (link to RonPaul2012.com).


I am sure they will black this out as well. When Ron Paul becomes President, they'll probably still black him out.

----------


## lucent

A list of sites to utilize or advertise on:
Yahoo & Bing
Google Adwords
Facebook
Twitter

Restore the Republic (Thousands of Ron Paul supporters here)
Mike Church website (only $100 for a whole month)
Lew Rockwell (website and podcast)
AntiWar
Info Wars
Above Top Secret
Reason

----------


## nathanielyao

> Alright, here are some things I need help on: 
> 
> *1) Overview of Tea Party History*
> 2) Overview of Reasons to Vote for Ron Paul
> 3) Ron Paul positions and votes that are Tea Party relevant
> 4) Comparison of GOP candidates based on Tea Party issues
> 5) Activities that help Ron Paul win Iowa
> 6) Ways to Promote the moneybomb


Here we go:

A Short History of the Tea Party

You may have heard that Ron Paul is the Godfather of the Tea Party(1), but do you know why?

_"The Tea Party, which drove the GOP to claim a majority of the House in the mid-term elections, grew largely out of the ashes of his 2008 presidential campaign, which emphasized limited government and a return to constitutional principles." (2)_

On March 12, 2007, Congressman Ron Paul announce his bid for the 2008 Presidency.  Spreading his message of Liberty, he fired up thousands of supporters across the nation, many of which formed meetups (link to http://www.meetup.com/find/?keywords...arch&op=search) in support of his presidency.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPjTAH8Y_L8

These grassroots supporters organized and met for the cause of Liberty.  On November 5th, 2007, they were able to coordinate and raise over $5 million for his campaign.  Not stopping to rest on their laurels, these supporters grew and organized.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDlO2Lr_cg

On December 16th 2007, the grassroots organized TeaParty07 with rallies across the country, including one in the famed Faneuil Hall [3], where the original Boston Tea Party Rally was held on the same day back in 1773.  They ended up raising over $6.04 Million into the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign.  A total of 58,407 Americans just like you donated an average of $102 to bring our country back toward the constitution, fiscal responsibility, and liberty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ

------------
(1)http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43019901...l-declares-bid
(2)http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...-rep-ron-paul/
(3)http://www.boston.com/news/politics/...uls_tea_p.html


That's what I have so far, if people would like to jump in, feel free.

----------


## jtbraine

> There is a new rEVOLution going on. (with EVOL in red or tea color).


*Not good with photoshop sorry.* if you like an idea, I'd be so happy if the photoshopers can do something with this.
 A tea stain Money Bomb Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*Tea stain color of this image* *inside this Tea stain ring**Facebook icon*

A teapot Money Bomb logo 



*Extra promotion design advertising ideas that may triger off an idea for you*

 TEAm Paul.

Taxed
Enough
Already

We throw Energy, Housing and Urban Development, Commerce, and Education into the river.

The Godfather logo has strings on it. How about extending those strings and hang teabags from them below. 

DON PAUL

----------


## qwerty

Is the website ready after weekend ? I would like to start promote it.

Dec 16th will be huge... We have pretty big e-mails list from BTO and lot of people remember the date from last campaign! 

And we have plenty of time to promote this. Simple as that.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Alright, here are some things I need help on: 
> 
> *1) Overview of Tea Party History*
> 2) Overview of Reasons to Vote for Ron Paul
> 3) Ron Paul positions and votes that are Tea Party relevant
> 4) Comparison of GOP candidates based on Tea Party issues
> 5) Activities that help Ron Paul win Iowa
> 6) Ways to Promote the moneybomb


Completed:


A Short History of the Tea Party

You may have heard that Ron Paul is the Godfather of the Tea Party(1), but do you know why?

_"The Tea Party, which drove the GOP to claim a majority of the House in the mid-term elections, grew largely out of the ashes of his 2008 presidential campaign, which emphasized limited government and a return to constitutional principles." (2)_

On March 12, 2007, Congressman Ron Paul announce his bid for the 2008 Presidency.  Spreading his message of Liberty, he fired up thousands of supporters across the nation, many of which formed meetups (link to http://www.meetup.com/find/?keywords...arch&op=search) in support of his presidency.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPjTAH8Y_L8

These grassroots supporters organized and met for the cause of Liberty.  On November 5th, 2007, they were able to coordinate and raise over $4 million for his campaign.  Not stopping to rest on their laurels, these supporters grew and organized.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDlO2Lr_cg

On December 16th 2007, the grassroots organized TeaParty07 with rallies across the country, including one in the famed Faneuil Hall [3], where the original Boston Tea Party Rally was held on the same day back in 1773.  They ended up raising over $6.04 Million into the Ron Paul 2008 Presidential Campaign.  A total of 58,407 Americans just like you donated an average of $102 to bring our country back toward the constitution, fiscal responsibility, and liberty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ

In 2010 the grassroots returned and put many of our own in office including:

Senator for Kentucky - Rand Paul
Congressman for 3rd District of Michigan - Justin Amash
IA House - Glen Massie and Kim Pearson
NC House - Glen Bradley
NH Senate - James Forsythe
WY House - Kendell Kroeker

Now we are back and aiming for the top!  Join us as we put Ron Paul, The Intellectual Godfather of the Tea Party (4), into the White House!

------------
(1)http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43019901...l-declares-bid
(2)http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/...-rep-ron-paul/
(3)http://www.bostonherald.com/news/us_...icleid=1051232
(4)http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/...-s-brain/8280/

----------


## dusman

> Completed:
> 
> 
> A Short History of the Tea Party
> 
> You may have heard that Ron Paul is the Godfather of the Tea Party(1), but do you know why?
> 
> _"The Tea Party, which drove the GOP to claim a majority of the House in the mid-term elections, grew largely out of the ashes of his 2008 presidential campaign, which emphasized limited government and a return to constitutional principles." (2)_
> 
> ...


This looks great. I especially like that you annotated it with sources. 

I just got back, so I'll be working on the site for the rest of the evening.

----------


## GHoeberX

> Completed:
> 
> 
> A Short History of the Tea Party
> 
> You may have heard that Ron Paul is the Godfather of the Tea Party(1), but do you know why?
> 
> _"The Tea Party, which drove the GOP to claim a majority of the House in the mid-term elections, grew largely out of the ashes of his 2008 presidential campaign, which emphasized limited government and a return to constitutional principles." (2)_
> 
> ...


November 5th 2007 was $4.3 million, I think. But if you correct for inflation it might be $5 million by now! ;-)

For the rest: text is very good! Thanks

----------


## GHoeberX

> Will the website be utilizing the Gadsden in its design?


Nice idea to put the Gasdsen flag in there as well! First priority now is however to get one version up and running, we can always improve in the weeks after.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

This will not be a success unless we coordinate events to coincide with the MB. We need town halls, liberty speaking events, tea parties, concerts, rallies, protests, sign-waves and more all over this country!

----------


## toledosteve

> This looks great. I especially like that you annotated it with sources. 
> 
> I just got back, so I'll be working on the site for the rest of the evening.


If you need ANY help with the website, let me know, I'm a small business owner in web development, mobile application programming, online marketing, and design.  I'm going all in these next few weeks, so ANY help you may need PLEASE let me know -- I've got time to dedicate to it.

----------


## toledosteve

> This will not be a success unless we coordinate events to coincide with the MB. We need town halls, liberty speaking events, tea parties, concerts, rallies, protests, sign-waves and more all over this country!


Absolutely!  There needs to be as much enthusiasm and grassroots OFFLINE as there is ONLINE.

----------


## RipperNT

Stamp if that works i'll make more if I can get some high resolution images of dr paul.

----------


## Sganet

I'm on board, lets beat $6Million.

----------


## rideurlightning

> This will not be a success unless we coordinate events to coincide with the MB. We need town halls, liberty speaking events, tea parties, concerts, rallies, protests, sign-waves and more all over this country!


Exactly what I've been saying. It's the only way we are going to be successful.

----------


## jtbraine

> Exactly what I've been saying. It's the only way we are going to be successful.


Front page of the DailyPaul forum

*Important!: A Day Of Mass Activism For Ron Paul! Please Read! Updated!*

UPDATE: two new great ideas should be impletmented along side this day of activism, Storm already has a Flyer Bomb set up for Dec 7th, and 4Constitution had the idea for an Email/Call Bomb.

We can make this A Three Pronged Counteroffensive to the Media Black Out!

A day of Massive Public, Internet, and Over the Phone Activism for Ron Paul!

Please help us promote and organize this!

Any name suggestions for this are welcome!

All we need now is someone who can organize all this together and promote it like Black This Out!
----
The best way we can spread the message of Liberty and to get votes for Ron Paul, is in person.

We need a grassroots organized day of Ron Paul supporters going out in public, with their signs and flyers en masse to educate and spread Ron's message.

If we all go out in public one day in mass, we can show the public that Ron Paul is a viable option, and we can educate them, and bring the message of Liberty to millions of people in person!

This is something that can be easily organized, just like Black This Out, and Paulinate Twitter day.

Most Americans are libertarians waiting to happen, all it takes to wake them up, is for them to hear the message they already agree with deep down at an intuitive level.

I don't have the skills required to organize this, but I am posting my idea here, so that someone who can, will get this in motion!

This is something we can very easily put together that can make huge progress for Liberty and it will show we aren't just a small vocal minority!

*I am praying that someone with good organizational skills, perhaps someone involved with getting Black This Out rolling, Will see this and make it happen!*

Please Upvote this and comment to keep it current!

----------


## WD-NY

> This looks great.* I especially like that you annotated it with sources.* 
> 
> I just got back, so I'll be working on the site for the rest of the evening.


CSS tooltips ftw.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Events at every Youth for Paul school chapter in the country!

----------


## The Dark Knight

I would like to see the campaign make phone calls to supporters the day before the Money Bomb to get organized

----------


## jtbraine

cxcxcxc

----------


## FBappDev

TeaBomb dot com

TeaPartyBomb dot com

TeaPartyFestival dot com

teafestival2011 dot com

teapartyreunion dot com

grandoldteaparty dot com

2011teapartybomb dot com

teapartyrevival dot com

occupyteaparty dot com

----------


## dusman

> Here is an idea we can run along side this.
> 
> Christmas No1 on Billboard chart for Golden State - Bombs (The Ron Paul Song)
> Two years ago to this day a facebook group was created to get Rage against the machine to Christmas number 1 in the UK. The BBC reported the group had over 750,000 members, On December 20, 2009. (We have almost 600,000 Ron Paul facebook likes)
> 
> Let us organize a download bomb in the weeks running upto Christmas (December 16th multiple Download bomb?) and push 
> 
>  to the number one spot on theiTunes chart, that will spread the message rather quickly. The band itself has proposed to give the proceeds to the Ron Paul campaign:
> 
> ...


This is actually a really cool idea. It really is a great song that deserves such attention. 

Sort of like our version of: 




But with a better message.

----------


## jtbraine

> This is actually a really cool idea. It really is a great song that deserves such attention.


Thanks Dusman, 
That means a lot coming from you. It's not got on the front page of the dailypaul YET, but if you want to create the facebook page and be prepare to get possible media interviews if it's succesfull. Then please do. If you or anyone wants an idea on how to do it then check out the get Nirvana to No1 this Christmas in the UK. The Nirvana song is being released on the 18th December to get to No1.

----------


## jtbraine

Holly crap, This is happening

I sent this to the band info@goldenstateband.com
Christmas No1 Golden State - Bombs (The Ron Paul Song)
http://www.dailypaul.com/187269/chri...-ron-paul-song
Just to keep you in the loop. The Ron Paul grassroots are behind you guys.
and here is the reply

Hi James, 
Thanks so much for this. We just saw http://www.dailypaul.com/187170/lets...e-itunes-chart this today. The band loves the idea. 
They're working on getting the song up on iTunes along with a cover of Dr. Paul's favorite "Universal Solider"

We'd like to make sure his campaign gets proceeds from the sales through his Revolution SuperPAC. So, it would be actually be Moneybomb/iTunes bomb all-in-one.

If you have any ideas on who to contact about this, just let me know...

Lets keep in touch on this. 

Best,
-Janee



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## dusman

> Holly crap, This is happening
> 
> I sent this to the band info@goldenstateband.com
> Christmas No1 Golden State - Bombs (The Ron Paul Song)
> http://www.dailypaul.com/187269/chri...-ron-paul-song
> Just to keep you in the loop. The Ron Paul grassroots are behind you guys.
> and here is the reply
> 
> Hi James, 
> ...


Pretty cool. 

The proceeds would likely not be able to go to the official campaign, unless each member took their split.. then donated up to their limit. However, that could raise unneeded questions. I would highly recommend approaching RevPac about this. RevPac at least has the organization in place to utilize the funds quickly. If you put me in contact with the band, I can get them in touch with RevPac.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Wow, I've been out of it for the past couple days. I tried to download a free version of that email capture program off a torrent site just so I could test it. Little did I know that a virus was waiting inside it to take over my computer. I spent the last couple days trying to fix it and finally just decided to wipe it and do a fresh installation. Hopefully things are progressing. Dusman, did you ever contact that company about whether their program works with Facebook fan pages?

----------


## jtbraine

> Pretty cool. 
> 
> The proceeds would likely not be able to go to the official campaign, unless each member took their split.. then donated up to their limit. However, that could raise unneeded questions. I would highly recommend approaching RevPac about this. RevPac at least has the organization in place to utilize the funds quickly. If you put me in contact with the band, I can get them in touch with RevPac.


You can contact them here  info@goldenstateband.com thats how I did it. I just gave them a link to this page too.

----------


## dusman

> Wow, I've been out of it for the past couple days. I tried to download a free version of that email capture program off a torrent site just so I could test it. Little did I know that a virus was waiting inside it to take over my computer. I spent the last couple days trying to fix it and finally just decided to wipe it and do a fresh installation. Hopefully things are progressing. Dusman, did you ever contact that company about whether their program works with Facebook fan pages?


Thanks for reminding me, actually. I didn't get a chance today, but I will call them tomorrow.

That sucks you had that sort of trouble!

----------


## qwerty

have we emailed the to the bto list ?

will we have a pledge counter on the site ?

Will we use update emails for the people who have pledged ?

Will we have a pledge amount like 100 $ ?

we really need to have a new topic for this, this is so messy...

----------


## lucent

Where's the pledge counter and the Facebook attendee and Twitter links?

I recommend it saying, I, [EMAIL], pledge to donate *$100* to the Ron Paul campaign on December 16th 2011.

Is this the final website design? I could recommend a few changes.

----------


## lucent

Love the quill btw.

Also, please create various sizes of widgets. Most other moneybombs we've been limited to one or two types.

----------


## nathanielyao

Hey dusman, sent you an email

Let me try to contact TechnoGuyRob again to see if he can do this or if it is still working: http://www.therobert.org/rp/fb/tp/index.php




> Wow, I've been out of it for the past couple days. I tried to download a free version of that email capture program off a torrent site just so I could test it. Little did I know that a virus was waiting inside it to take over my computer. I spent the last couple days trying to fix it and finally just decided to wipe it and do a fresh installation. Hopefully things are progressing. Dusman, did you ever contact that company about whether their program works with Facebook fan pages?





> Thanks for reminding me, actually. I didn't get a chance today, but I will call them tomorrow.
> 
> That sucks you had that sort of trouble!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Is this the "official" facebook event? Because the name isn't that good for promoting, too long. http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...56624911052518

----------


## vechorik

Well I don't have a clue what's going on. The Facebook says event -- but where? Local Tea Parties have meeting? I'm clueless.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Who is in charge of this money bomb promotion push?

----------


## FBappDev

Fonts, Slogans-Info, Colors, symbols, design. Let's do this now. If it's a preliminary, then we push to the products.

1. LOGO, current MB Cycle, (teaparty11.com)
2. Website Banners
3. Pledge widgets
3. Avatars, (social networks)
4. Billboard thread, (exercised good synergies with last Vet's MB, digital billboard donor entering thread now.)
5. Print media

----------


## FBappDev

teaparty11 Avatar - v01 - 180px Wide



A 12 pixel border on right and left, as well as "sweet spot centering", promotes brand as it reduced to an fb-MouseOverPopup, a "Post Avatar", a "Comment Avatar", etc ...

In the WILD

From top to bottom:

1. Bulletin
2. Jurassic
3. Screeen Shot from address bar
4. Currency Outline, (doubled and shifted 1px)
5. Bulletin - to finish, emphasize date

----------


## lucent

nathanielyao, dusman, is there an eta when we can get some widgets?

----------


## dusman

> nathanielyao, dusman, is there an eta when we can get some widgets?


Should have this being worked on tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## lucent

> Should have this being worked on tonight or tomorrow.


Awesome. You using any of my widget suggestions? Like the links to the Facebook event, Twitter, and referral page?

----------


## nathanielyao

Nice!  Please keep them coming!




> teaparty11 Avatar - v01 - 180px Wide
> 
> 
> 
> A 12 pixel border on right and left, as well as "sweet spot centering", promotes brand as it reduced to an fb-MouseOverPopup, a "Post Avatar", a "Comment Avatar", etc ...
> 
> In the WILD
> 
> From top to bottom:
> ...

----------


## mstrmac1

this thread shouldn't be a sticky... just sayin.

----------


## Thurifer

> TeaParty11.com
> Just a note, TeaParty11.com is not ready yet.  Please be patient as the new site is being uploaded and tweaked.  There is more to be added than what you see at the site currently.
> 
> If you are reading this post and you have any suggestion or would like to contribute and help out, please do.  What made last time such a success is that everyone contributed to the effort, no matter how big or small.
> 
> Will be updating this post as time permits
> 
> Facebook page is up:
> https://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11
> ...


Bump

----------


## Thurifer

> this thread shouldn't be a sticky... just sayin.


Why?

----------


## nathanielyao

Umm, not exactly sure why the length of the name would affect FB event promoting, or is there something I'm missing?




> Is this the "official" facebook event? Because the name isn't that good for promoting, too long. http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...56624911052518

----------


## FBappDev

I am thinking that a minimal degree of "Ron Paul" branding on this event, and branding this event as more of a "Tea Party" event is going to work as an advantage.

People who are burnt out on "Ron Paul" Money Bombs can get a psychological break.

Most importantly, people who have more allegiance to a "Party", than a "Candidate", will be inspired to think a bit more than usual.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Why?


Who the hell goes into stickies anymore? You get less people involved than you think!

----------


## cero

someone unsticky the Offcial thread, I had no clue there was a thread about it, till someone pointed it out.
just keep bumping it, most of us here have ADD, and unless is in our face we wont give a damn. 


nobody looks at stickies,

----------


## sailingaway

I've unstickied this by multiple request.  Let me know if the opinion changes.

----------


## mstrmac1

Without going through the whole thread... could someone give us an update as to where we stand and what we need to accomplish? How can we all help?

----------


## nathanielyao

Hey RipperNY,

Can you add the website on there?  TeaParty11.com?




> Stamp if that works i'll make more if I can get some high resolution images of dr paul.

----------


## nathanielyao

For most up to date, look at first post




> Without going through the whole thread... could someone give us an update as to where we stand and what we need to accomplish? How can we all help?

----------


## cero

hey guys anyone got the list of facebook groups that we used during BTO time to start hitting them up again

----------


## 1836

> Stamp if that works i'll make more if I can get some high resolution images of dr paul.


Reminds me of Morning Joe's logo.

----------


## dusman

> Without going through the whole thread... could someone give us an update as to where we stand and what we need to accomplish? How can we all help?


I have added a few new threads in Grassroots Central for information requests.

----------


## dusman

> I've unstickied this by multiple request.  Let me know if the opinion changes.


Thanks! I think it worked well being unstickied during BTO.

----------


## dusman

> Awesome. You using any of my widget suggestions? Like the links to the Facebook event, Twitter, and referral page?


Can you repost these? I don't remember where they are!

----------


## dusman

> Where's the pledge counter and the Facebook attendee and Twitter links?
> 
> I recommend it saying, I, [EMAIL], pledge to donate *$100* to the Ron Paul campaign on December 16th 2011.
> 
> Is this the final website design? I could recommend a few changes.


Recommend away!

----------


## Eric21ND

I haven't read this thread yet, but I think we need a strong central hub on facebook like we had for BTO.  The brokered multiple facebook pages just doesn't galvanize excitement like a constantly updating growing facebook event page.

That's my $0.10

----------


## afwjam

> Stamp if that works i'll make more if I can get some high resolution images of dr paul.


Im not sure about this. Don't like the tilt and the tea stain dont look right.

----------


## nathanielyao

> I haven't read this thread yet, but I think we need a strong central hub on facebook like we had for BTO.  The brokered multiple facebook pages just doesn't galvanize excitement like a constantly updating growing facebook event page.
> 
> That's my $0.10





> Facebook page is up:
> https://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11
> 
> Facebook event is up:
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=256624911052518


For the latest, check first post

----------


## Sganet

I'm trying to start peddling the pledge site, but even on my own fb *page*, I get people responding that they support Ron Paul but not the Tea Party. I'm wondering if the word "*Tea Party*" might scare some Ron Paul and other supporters away. Even when I was spreading Ron Paul's message on the streets, people who like Ron Paul tend to shy away when they heard that Ron Paul is the godfather of the Tea Party. Then it'd take 10mins explaining how the Tea Party was co-opted by neocons. Overall, it does make it harder to persuade non-Ron Paul supporters that hate the Tea Party. Any suggestions on how to get the TeaParty11' message out without it turning into a debate on every single post??

----------


## dusman

> I'm trying to start peddling the pledge site, but even on my own fb *page*, I get people responding that they support Ron Paul but not the Tea Party. I'm wondering if the word "*Tea Party*" might scare some Ron Paul and other supporters away. Even when I was spreading Ron Paul's message on the streets, people who like Ron Paul tend to shy away when they heard that Ron Paul is the godfather of the Tea Party. Then it'd take 10mins explaining how the Tea Party was co-opted by neocons. Overall, it does make it harder to persuade non-Ron Paul supporters that hate the Tea Party. Any suggestions on how to get the TeaParty11' message out without it turning into a debate on every single post??


I would just explain that the goal is to unite people together behind the message. They don't have to agree with anything about the Tea Party, but can still support the message of Ron Paul. Perhaps, point out how unique it is that they can get behind that message and the Tea Party can get behind it, but yet disagree on one another's own philosophy, which is what makes the message so special.

----------


## RipperNT

> Im not sure about this. Don't like the tilt and the tea stain dont look right.


I'm actually with you also. I'll try again! Sorry editing pictures etc for the next few days but any suggestions kind of want something else also. I'll try again!

----------


## Sganet

> I would just explain that the goal is to unite people together behind the message. They don't have to agree with anything about the Tea Party, but can still support the message of Ron Paul. Perhaps, point out how unique it is that they can get behind that message and the Tea Party can get behind it, but yet disagree on one another's own philosophy, which is what makes the message so special.


I wish there were a clearer message that don't require too much explaining. If I post the TeaParty11' to 500 pages, I might spend a whole day just explaining. Guess that's what it takes... :\

----------


## RipperNT

Yeah me posting about the Tea Party usually got some Teabagger comment etc. It's fine but I have taken a few arrows! So I didn't even do the Teaparty11 but trust me i'm getting the message out and they'll know that there will be another money bomb on 12-16-11!  The Youtube Philospher Stone vid really has been the biggest success with this vid second!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-dFVQoCbnE

----------


## Sganet

> Yeah me posting about the Tea Party usually got some Teabagger comment etc. It's fine but I have taken a few arrows! So I didn't even do the Teaparty11 but trust me i'm getting the message out and they'll know that there will be another money bomb on 12-16-11!


Yeah, if that's the case, I'm just gonna call it "END the WARs" money bomb LOL! Recycle the same message I used for veterans day.

----------


## Sganet

Is it too late to call this money bomb... "*REVOLUTION BOMB*"??? We need a message that appeals to all! Conservatives, Liberals, and independents! The word Tea Party will push liberals and many independents away right off the bat. I'm getting that message on the internet, I'm getting that feedback on the streets. The message has to appeal to all, the amount of tea baggage is counter productive.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Is it too late to call this money bomb... "*REVOLUTION BOMB*"??? We need a message that appeals to all! Conservatives, Liberals, and independents! The word Tea Party will push liberals and many independents away right off the bat. I'm getting that message on the internet, I'm getting that feedback on the streets. The message has to appeal to all, the amount of tea baggage is counter productive.


I'm starting to think we need a new theme myself... but what do I know? Anybody else thinking this?

----------


## dusman

> Is it too late to call this money bomb... "*REVOLUTION BOMB*"??? We need a message that appeals to all! Conservatives, Liberals, and independents! The word Tea Party will push liberals and many independents away right off the bat. I'm getting that message on the internet, I'm getting that feedback on the streets. The message has to appeal to all, the amount of tea baggage is counter productive.


This is why this moneybomb is extremely important. We need to not only fight through that meme, but we need to further REBRAND the Tea Party. Really, Liberals and Independents aren't at all the target audience here, nor should they be, heading into Iowa. Let's not forget that the Tea Party is still an enormous movement and to ignore that would be a huge error. As for Liberals, that is a battle way down the road, so save that one for another day. 

The Tea Party has been suffering due to a lack of substance and misdirected fervor. The intent is to bring that substance back to the table, through Ron Paul's message.

So the short answer is, yes, I believe it is way too late to even consider a rebrand here. There is a ton of anticipation awaiting this one, let's focus on rallying our troops and getting other Tea Party groups back on message.

----------


## Xelaetaks

Just a heads up but the tea party link on theFacebook page to ronpaul2012.com says ronraul2012.com

----------


## Sganet

> This is why this moneybomb is extremely important. We need to not only fight through that meme, but we need to further REBRAND the Tea Party. Really, Liberals and Independents aren't at all the target audience here, nor should they be, heading into Iowa. Let's not forget that the Tea Party is still an enormous movement and to ignore that would be a huge error. As for Liberals, that is a battle way down the road, so save that one for another day. 
> 
> The Tea Party has been suffering due to a lack of substance and misdirected fervor. The intent is to bring that substance back to the table, through Ron Paul's message.
> 
> So the short answer is, yes, I believe it is way too late to even consider a rebrand here. There is a ton of anticipation awaiting this one, let's focus on rallying our troops and getting other Tea Party groups back on message.


Understood Brett, we gotta win Iowa for Ron Paul. Too late for liberals and independent to convert, so go after Tea Partiers who are undecided. Perhaps we should focus on promoting Dr. Paul's economic message and phone banking.

----------


## RipperNT

> This is why this moneybomb is extremely important. We need to not only fight through that meme, but we need to further REBRAND the Tea Party. Really, Liberals and Independents aren't at all the target audience here, nor should they be, heading into Iowa. Let's not forget that the Tea Party is still an enormous movement and to ignore that would be a huge error. As for Liberals, that is a battle way down the road, so save that one for another day. 
> 
> The Tea Party has been suffering due to a lack of substance and misdirected fervor. The intent is to bring that substance back to the table, through Ron Paul's message.
> 
> So the short answer is, yes, I believe it is way too late to even consider a rebrand here. There is a ton of anticipation awaiting this one, let's focus on rallying our troops and getting other Tea Party groups back on message.


You got my support! I understand the logic and I agree wholehearitily! Let's do this! Make Tea Not War!

----------


## jtbraine

Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11

Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=256624911052518

There are more searches for tea party then teaparty11. Having teaparty11 at the start of the group name, makes it hard to find for those that have never heard of teaparty11.com. I had to come on here to find it.
Hope it's not to late after 100 likes the name of the group cant be changed to something like* Tea Party Money Bomb for Ron Paul dec 11 teaparty11.com* Also it's been mentioned the ronraul.com link and the teaparty11.com has a ! at the end. breaking a link may work in forums but I don't understand why its done on the group. Thanks for all the hard work, I hope I haven't annoyed the facebook group creator.

Is there anyway we can get a donations app for the facebook group?

----------


## RipperNT

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=264245516951581 - Another page!

----------


## dusman

Update: These are a few concept banners specifically for Tea Party web sites. These are intended to build curiosity, so are intended to be somewhat vague.  



Yay/Nay?



Yay/Nay?

----------


## jtbraine

yay to great design. Pledge to donate with Tea Party '11 Money Bomb Dec 16th as copy.Tea party already means revolution. Just my opinion. Thank you dusman for the hard work

----------


## dusman

> yay to great design. Pledge to donate with Tea Party '11 Money Bomb Dec 16th as copy.Tea party already means revolution. Just my opinion. Thank you dusman for the hard work


This set is geared toward Tea Party web sites, so they are aimed to be a bit vague and build curiosity. I'll have some that include the date and moneybomb verbage for Ron Paul web sites. Do you think these will work well in this way?

----------


## jtbraine

> This set is geared toward Tea Party web sites, so they are aimed to be a bit vague and build curiosity. I'll have some that include the date and moneybomb verbage for Ron Paul web sites. Do you think these will work well in this way?


OH Ok thats great. Just been posting the facebook event on pages. Saw the changed Icon profile photo for it. It looks amazing. Did you get in contact with Golden State?

will it work? It would make someone click on it as its vague. So yeah with that in mind it will work.

----------


## dusman

> OH Ok thats great. Just been posting the facebook event on pages. Saw the changed Icon profile photo for it. It looks amazing. Did you get in contact with Golden State?


Yep! I talked to James for about 30-45 minutes. Great guy! I'm going to put together a list of people for them to get in touch with.

----------


## jtbraine

> Yep! I talked to James for about 30-45 minutes. Great guy! I'm going to put together a list of people for them to get in touch with.


  Your a grassroots legend.

----------


## dusman

> Your a grassroots legend.


Ewww.. just leave it at dedicated supporter.

----------


## lucent

> Can you repost these? I don't remember where they are!


It was simply an idea to put the little Twitter and Facebook icons that link to the appropriate Tea Party pages on the widget. Also a "Spread the Word" link that takes them to a referral page that allows them to send a special Tea Part invite via email.  I also suggest putting the $100 pledge on it. Like I suggested for the website. I, [EMAIL], pledge to donate $100 to Ron Paul on December 16th, 2011.





> Update: These are a few concept banners specifically for Tea Party web sites. These are intended to build curiosity, so are intended to be somewhat vague. 
> 
> 
> Yay/Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay/Nay?


Both are good designs. A Gadsden somewhere on it would spark rebellion and defiance in people.

There is also the 2nd American Revolution flag. It's the Betty Ross flag with II in the middle of the stars.

----------


## qwerty

> Update: These are a few concept banners specifically for Tea Party web sites. These are intended to build curiosity, so are intended to be somewhat vague.  
> 
> 
> 
> Yay/Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay/Nay?


Love those!

Now it starts people! 

Have you used the bto list ? Are we going to use update e-mails ?

I have lot of time to promote this today! 

Don´t forget to bump the daily paul thread aswell, http://www.dailypaul.com/187359/teap...omment-1965586

----------


## qwerty

VOTE UP IN REDDIT!!!! 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/..._ron_paul_tea/

----------


## nathanielyao

Thanks, fixed FB page and event.

For latest updates see first post.




> Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11
> 
> Facebook event 
> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=256624911052518
> 
> There are more searches for tea party then teaparty11. Having teaparty11 at the start of the group name, makes it hard to find for those that have never heard of teaparty11.com. I had to come on here to find it.
> Hope it's not to late after 100 likes the name of the group cant be changed to something like* Tea Party Money Bomb for Ron Paul dec 11 teaparty11.com* Also it's been mentioned the ronraul.com link and the teaparty11.com has a ! at the end. breaking a link may work in forums but I don't understand why its done on the group. Thanks for all the hard work, I hope I haven't annoyed the facebook group creator.
> 
> Is there anyway we can get a donations app for the facebook group?

----------


## nathanielyao

Maybe instead of Has Begun, it should be The Revolution Continues! since it began with RP back in '07

(Note:For latest updates see first post)




> Update: These are a few concept banners specifically for Tea Party web sites. These are intended to build curiosity, so are intended to be somewhat vague.  
> 
> 
> 
> Yay/Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay/Nay?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I still need to catch up on this thread after my computer failing on me, but I have a question. If we're shooting for 50,000 pledges, why is there no pledge count yet? People need a way of tracking our progress or else they'll resort to spreading the Facebook event instead. I think our focus should be on attaining 50,000 email pledges for $100 each.

Also, we need to use the daily update method that Trevor used in 2007 to create excitement around the money bomb. We've already talked about this before. It keeps everyone updated of our progress and how many pledges we still need before we reach our goal.

----------


## FBappDev

We should avoid being confrontational with any other "Tea Party Entity"

We go into this MB cycle with the belief that WE ARE the TEA PARTY.

We have nothing to take back, and nothing to fight about. What we have is an awesome candidate for President of The United States of America.

To imply that we are "Co-opting" or "Taking Back" the tea party implies they won, and we lost "it".

They have been "borrowing" OUR Tea Party, the one Dr. Paul started.

Let us show them a form of backhanded appreciation for joining the Tea Party and assisting in realizing some of its goals.

Our questions should approach a concerned and supportive attitude. Like "How can we help you, but we are soooo busy sort of thing".

If you get a chance ask them, "What do you bring to the table for the Tea Party?", "What do you have?", show us your cards, we are too busy for anything other than supporting our candidate.

Now ... "What have YOU got".

Because they DON'T have a candidate.

----------


## FBappDev

Up to this point, we have some people working on graphics, there are some good ideas on the board.

I would like to see, the pledge widgets developed and then ALL other graphics should be reworked to reflect the fonts, colors, etc ... of the pledge widgets.

Branding of our graphics is crucial. Many are going to be asking "What, or Which Tea Party".

The "GATEWAY" to the pledge must look the same as the widget, and finally, we'll have to remain appraised of what ronpaul2012.com is going to be doing.

Our graphics must be as identical as possible, and simple, they must follow the basic rules of marketing with graphics for the internet.

We must brand this MB as the SAME, "Tea Party" event. It doesn't matter specifically WHAT kind of Tea Party event it is, it is just the TEA PARTY, and our candidate is Congressman Dr. Ron Paul.

Pictures say a billion words. People rarely read the text on anything if there is a picture or a graphic, or info-graphic they can connect with. Once they connect with that graphic, the text of anything is a distant second place. Some people just read the date, and that's it. They see it's a MB.

----------


## rich34

We need to put that anti establishment tone into this money bomb.  That's what I think we've been lacking to get more people on board.  And for the life of me I can't remember who created the web video for the last Dec. 16th money bomb, but it was GOLDEN.  It may have been Avaroth or GhoeberX, but that video definitely needs resurrected and made viral.  It had the whole anti establishment theme in it highlighting the Boston Tea party and the music that went with it was perfect.  We gotta make this bomb HUGE, Ron's going to need the money after Iowa and New Hampshire and this is going to be our best opportunity to deliver.  

You guys making this happen, I just wanna say thanks and to all the mods around here as well.  Keep up the great work!

----------


## dusman

> I still need to catch up on this thread after my computer failing on me, but I have a question. If we're shooting for 50,000 pledges, why is there no pledge count yet? People need a way of tracking our progress or else they'll resort to spreading the Facebook event instead. I think our focus should be on attaining 50,000 email pledges for $100 each.
> 
> Also, we need to use the daily update method that Trevor used in 2007 to create excitement around the money bomb. We've already talked about this before. It keeps everyone updated of our progress and how many pledges we still need before we reach our goal.


Yep, I have both of these ready to go. I will have these up today.

----------


## lucent

> Yep, I have both of these ready to go. I will have these up today.


Any update on the email extractor?

----------


## AmberH

Just posted links to teaparty11.com and the facebook event on all the Ron Paul state pages.

----------


## lucent

I think our focus is to get donations and it doesn't matter if it is through a pledge or them joining a Facebook event. In either case, both on the pledge and Facebook event, the fact that they are pledging to donate $100 should be prominent.

----------


## dusman

> Any update on the email extractor?


Yeah. The tool unfortunately can't pull them from the Facebook events/fan pages. =/

----------


## qwerty

this topic is totally useless since the people behind this won´t even bother to inform or answer questions.

Thank you very much, i´m out...

----------


## AmberH

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/

We need to contact all of these meetup groups asking them to have an event for Dec. 16th. We did this for BTO but I don't think we emailed them early enough. We need to get this done ASAP.

----------


## AmberH

> this topic is totally useless since the people behind this won´t even bother to inform or answer questions.
> 
> Thank you very much, i´m out...


You are needed, give it a couple more days.......

----------


## lucent

> Yeah. The tool unfortunately can't pull them from the Facebook events/fan pages. =/


We don't need to get them from events, just anywhere off Facebook related to Ron Paul. There are also a lot of other places we can pull emails from: MySpace, Twitter, and MeetUp are examples. Also that program you posted looks like it searches search engines as well based on keywords.

What about http://www.socialemailextractor.net ?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Bump! Invited my friend list, changed my profile picture, posted on some facebook walls, and will try to make another promotion video.

----------


## FBappDev

Has a consideration been given to hiring a top-notch social network and PHP programmer to build a donation page the Likes of Cain's on fb, and to write codes to enable the things we need?

And I mean Top-Notch, somebody with a national reputation. I think if we can raise 1,000 for a Billboard lickety-split, we can raise 1,000 to get a direct donation page designed for fb pages at the very least. This is not "easy" or "simple" code to write and the person who would be hired would have to understand their professional reputation is on the line.

And I mean TOP-NOTCH, nothing less. An expenditure of 2,000 for the designing and maintaining of a direct donation portal applied on a global level to all Ron Paul fb sites via an app to install that "tab", would yield millions of dollars.

----------


## nathanielyao

We have quite a few programmers working on the site now, however all donation are to go to RonPaul2012.com.  Especially with this theme, we want to make it explicit that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com, else people will think they are donating to the Tea Party.




> Has a consideration been given to hiring a top-notch social network and PHP programmer to build a donation page the Likes of Cain's on fb, and to write codes to enable the things we need?
> 
> And I mean Top-Notch, somebody with a national reputation. I think if we can raise 1,000 for a Billboard lickety-split, we can raise 1,000 to get a direct donation page designed for fb pages at the very least. This is not "easy" or "simple" code to write and the person who would be hired would have to understand their professional reputation is on the line.
> 
> And I mean TOP-NOTCH, nothing less. An expenditure of 2,000 for the designing and maintaining of a direct donation portal applied on a global level to all Ron Paul fb sites via an app to install that "tab", would yield millions of dollars.

----------


## CaptUSA

Did the invite thing with my "usual suspects" on FB.  Please do the same.  I've only had one accept the invite...  I'm looking for more before I go to sleep tonight.  More people will join an event with bigger numbers!!

----------


## FBappDev

> We have quite a few programmers working on the site now, however all donation are to go to RonPaul2012.com.  Especially with this theme, we want to make it explicit that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com, else people will think they are donating to the Tea Party.


Where do the Cain donations generated by their fb app interface go?

Donations can go directly to the proper accounts.

That there is any opposition to this, and not support leads me to believe there are other motivations behind the focus of the programming occurring here and elsewhere.

A donation portal on fb is a no-brainer, a no-brainer.

And I stand firm on that assessment. (learned that from Ron Paul)

----------


## nathanielyao

Umm, this is a grassroots project, not related in anyway to the official campaign?  Why are you bringing up Cain?  That's their official campaign FB page.




> Where do the Cain donations generated by their fb app interface go?
> 
> Donations can go directly to the proper accounts.
> 
> That there is any opposition to this, and not support leads me to believe there are other motivations behind the focus of the programming occurring here and elsewhere.
> 
> A donation portal on fb is a no-brainer, a no-brainer.
> 
> And I stand firm on that assessment. (learned that from Ron Paul)

----------


## lucent

> We have quite a few programmers working on the site now, however all donation are to go to RonPaul2012.com.  Especially with this theme, we want to make it explicit that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com, else people will think they are donating to the Tea Party.


The website and Facebook needs to specifically state that all donations go to RonPaul2012.com.




> Umm, this is a grassroots project, not related in anyway to the official campaign?  Why are you bringing up Cain?  That's their official campaign FB page.


A pledge Facebook app that adds to the pledge counter would be nice as would a pledge counter on the FB page.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Bump! Invited my friend list, changed my profile picture, posted on some facebook walls, and will try to make another promotion video.





> Did the invite thing with my "usual suspects" on FB.  Please do the same.  I've only had one accept the invite...  I'm looking for more before I go to sleep tonight.  More people will join an event with bigger numbers!!


Nice! Thanks!

----------


## InTradePro

Let's have a party, a tea party!

----------


## lucent

I still want to know if there is anyway to have a gif or jpg update with the pledge count? The script would need to draw a number on an image and replace the old with the new regularly.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Will the website be updated with more info, links to the facebook event, and a pledge count?

----------


## nathanielyao

> I still want to know if there is anyway to have a gif or jpg update with the pledge count? The script would need to draw a number on an image and replace the old with the new regularly.


Interesting, we'll see if that can be done.




> Will the website be updated with more info, links to the facebook event, and a pledge count?


Yes, it is being worked on.

For the most updated info please check first post.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Maybe instead of Has Begun, it should be The Revolution Continues! since it began with RP back in '07
> 
> (Note:For latest updates see first post)


What about what Ron always says... "The Revolution is alive and well"?

----------


## WD-NY

> this topic is totally useless since the people behind this won´t even bother to inform or answer questions.
> 
> Thank you very much, i´m out...


Come on qwerty, you're one of the central organizers! We need you leading by example like you did with BTO

----------


## cero

can anyone link me to the BTO planning thread I cant find it :/

----------


## WD-NY

> Will the website be updated with more info, links to the facebook event, and a pledge count?


yep - design is pretty much set and being coded up now - just working through the copy. Once it's live, we can all get to work on polishing each section up.

----------


## WD-NY

> What about what Ron always says... "The Revolution is alive and well"?


yeah, I definitely think "The Revolution Continues" is missing some much needed umph - 

Everyone put your Don Drapper hats on and throw out suggestions!

----------


## lucent

As the Declaration of Independence says, "we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes, and our sacred honor."

----------


## kill the banks

the revolution ~ a republic if you can keep it !

the revolution is limited government , truth and liberty for all !

----------


## FBappDev

> Umm, this is a grassroots project, not related in anyway to the official campaign?  Why are you bringing up Cain?  That's their official campaign FB page.


I don't have time for this kind of non-thinking and obfuscation.

I don't have time for Americant's.

----------


## lucent

A timeline graphic of the Tea Party movement would be nice. You could hover over each event and get a description. If you click an event you can see pictures and video. It could start with the beginning of Ron Paul's presidential campaign in 2007.

----------


## WD-NY

> As the Declaration of Independence says, "we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes, and our sacred honor."





> the revolution ~ a republic if you can keep it !
> 
> the revolution is limited government , truth and liberty for all !


The slogan needs to pack a lot of umph in a short amount of space since it's functionally a sub-title to the "Tea Party '11" headline... 

e.g.

'The money bomb heard 'round the world''Establishment. Meet your Money Bomb.''Status-quo. Meet your Money Bomb.'
etc. etc.

So the identity materials would include something along the lines of:

Tea Party '11 - December 16th
The money bomb heard 'round the world




Here's a few more slogan example to consider before going into Drapper mode. 

* TOP 10 SLOGANS OF THE CENTURY*

Diamonds are forever (DeBeers)Just do it (Nike)The pause that refreshes (Coca-Cola)Tastes great, less filling (Miller Lite)We try harder (Avis)Good to the last drop (Maxwell House)Breakfast of champions (Wheaties)Does she ... or doesn't she? (Clairol)When it rains it pours (Morton Salt)Where's the beef? (Wendy's)
*  HONORABLE MENTIONS*

Look Ma, no cavities! (Crest toothpaste)Let your fingers do the walking (Yellow Pages)Loose lips sink ships (public service)M&Ms melt in your mouth, not in your hand (M&M candies)We bring good things to life (General Electric)

----------


## jtbraine

> Everyone put your Don Drapper hats on and throw out suggestions!


OK 
Here are my favorite Tax Day Tea Party protest quotes, catch phrases, and sign ideas.

This is one liberal Democrat that regrets his vote.
If you have time to read my sign, trying reading some legislation.
Fiscally Conservative and Fabulous
The More We Make, The More They Take
The only person ENTITLED to my money is my wife!
King George at least READ his tax bills!
My family lives on a budget, so should Uncle Sam!
Never send a community organizer to do a Presidents job
Dont Tax Me Bro!
Next Time, Read The Bill
I Liked My Uncle Sam Better Than My Big Brother
Citizens Not Subjects
Its the Spending Stupid!
Stop the Sky High Spending!
Change Is All We Have Left
We Came Unarmed  This Time
Americas Voters Have Come Home To Roost
Even as a Democrat, this is more change than I thought I was voting for
We The People Will Vote 2010

Our Tax Code Is A Man-Made Disaster
 Neal Boortz

T.E.A.  Taxed Enough Already
T.E.A.  Total Economic Anarchy
Give Me Liberty Not Debt
Born Free but Taxed to Death
Dont Stimulate  Liberate
You Are Not Entitled to What I Have Earned
Read My Lipstick! No More Bailouts!
Read My Liptstick! No New Taxes!
Proud Progressive Ashamed I Voted For Chains
I Signed On For More Government, But Not This Much More!
United or Die
Next Time Read the Bill
Cut Taxes Not Deals
Keep Your Hands Out of My Piggy Bank
Obama, Youre Taxing My Patience!
We Have Had Enough! Stop Rewarding Failure
Attn: Washington No Public Money for Private Failure
Attn: Washington You Have Run Out of OUR Money
Dont Spread My Wealth. . . Spread My Work Ethic

The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work to give to those who are not.
 Thomas Jefferson

Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness. These Are Rights, Not Guarantees
The issue today is the same as it has always been throughout all history, whether man shall be allowed to govern himself or be ruled by a small elite.
 Thomas Jefferson

Less Pork in Bills, More Pork on Grills
The Revolution Starts HERE [with an arrow pointing down]
Get Your Hand Out of My Pocket & Leave Me Alone!
STOP the Borrowing
STOP the Spending
STOP the Taxing
I Can Spend My $$ Better Than Government Can
Its Time to Clean House!  And Senate!
I Want My National Sovereignty Back
Stop the $$$ Presses!
We The People ARE FED UP
Cap and Trade = Broke and Poor
I would rather live under a bridge than live under socialism

Pay for performance
All Congress and the President
$1.00 per year
Its all their worth

1773: Taxation without Representation
2009: Taxation without Intelligence

Pay the Military Double! The only part of Gov that works! Refund the Rest to everyone Now!

WASHINGTON SHOULD TAKE A PAY CUT!
While I was in Iraq, someone stole my childrens future.
The more things change, the more they remain  insane.
Laws that work, NOT laws that feel good or buy votes.
Stop spending my great grandchildrens money, their parents are not even born yet.

If Patrick Henry thought that taxation without representation was bad, he should see how bad it is with representation.
 Farmers Almanac

Our forefathers made one mistake. What they should have fought for was representation without taxation.
 Fletcher Knebel

The only limit on a governments repression is the tolerance of the people it governs.
 a 19th century attorney

Governments dont give rights. Governments take rights away.

Only the little people pay taxes.
 Leona Helmsley

Taxes are not levied for the benefit of the taxed.
 Robert Heinlein

The Government that robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend upon the support of Paul.
 George Bernard Shaw

Choice is a powerful thing. If you still have it.
 an L.A. street-person

Socialism = Power to the Few
Free Enterprise = Power to Everyone

Name one thing the Government does efficiently?
Ill give you two  killing people and breaking things.

You think health care is expensive now- just wait til its free!
Im all for gun control I always use both hands.

Year Deficit Debt % of GDP
1979 -$40,183 -$828,923 34%
1980 -73,835 -908,503 34
1981 -78,976 -994,298 34
1982 -127,989 -1,136,798 36
1983 -207,818 -1,371,164 41
1984 -185,388 -1,564,110 42
1985 -212,334 -1,816,974 46
1986 -221,245 -2,120,082 50
1987 -149,769 -2,345,578 53
1988 -155,187 -2,600,760

Act like an AMERICAN. Take responsibility for yourself!

3 Things Congress Never Read:
1) The Constitution
2) The Bible
3) Spending Bills

If the first amendment doesnt work, the second will.
Im tired of working so others dont have to.
Read my teleprompterno more taxes!
The love of money is the root of all evil  The love of spending it is the root of D.C.s problem!

As Comedian Bill Engvall would say, Heres your sign

There are two distinct classes of menthose who pay taxes and those who receive and live upon taxes.
 Thomas Paine

Why does a slight tax increase cost you two hundred dollars, and a substantial tax cut save you thirty cents?
 Peg Bracken

Taxes and golf are alike. You drive your heart out for the green, and then end up in the hole.

The United States is the only country where it takes more brains to figure your tax than to earn the money to pay it.
 Edward J. Gurney

A heavy or progressive or graduated income tax is necessary for the proper development of Communism.
 Karl Marx

One Bad Ass Mistake America
Obama is the Commander n Thief!

I Hope They Dont Change The Constitution
Legalize The Constitution!
Revolution! Nuff said?
The sleeping giant is now awake
Is this what you voted for?
This is not the change I voted for!
Government is Broken
FAIR TAX: Read The Book, Become Informed
Im sorry I didnt do more to stop the madness
Tea is only the beginning
Do you know what happened after 1773? We Do
We dont want pork, We Want Liberty
Lib-er-Tea
Special Interests Get the Pork, We Get the Beans.
Freedom First!
Pay for Your OWN Mortgage
Free Markets, Not Free Loaders
No Public Money for Private Failure
Reward Responsibility, Not Irresponsibility
Andrew Jackson was Right: No to Bank Nationalization
Cut Taxes, Not Deals
Next Time, Read the Bill Before You Sign It
You Cant Borrow to Prosperity
You cannot multiply the poor into prosperity by dividing the rich into poverty
Dont Mortgage the Future
Solve Problems, Dont Sweep Them Under the Table
220 Years to Build the Republic, 1 Month to Destroy It
Obama has a Crisis of Competence
Why Should I Pay for YOUR Bad Decisions
Restore the Republic, Revolt Against Socialism
Sleep? Ill Sleep When Conservatives Run Congress
Netizen Warriors, Not Dependent Whiners
READ THE BILL NEXT TIME
No Taxation Without Deliberation
No Taxation Without Deliberative Representation
No Taxation Without Honest Representation
No Spending Without Deliberation
No Spending Without Deliberative Representation
Join Our Cause: Restore the Republic
We Dont Want No Stinkin Socialism!
The Very Small List: Things Government Does Well
REPEAL THE PORK
REPEAL THE BAILOUT CONGRESS

Free markets, not free loaders
We the People are now owned by the Chinese.
Atlas will shrug
Stimulate business, not government
Honk if Im paying your mortgage
You cant borrow prosperity
Home ownership is not an entitlement
Ill pay for my house, you pay for yours
Party like its 1773
Proud American capitalist
Repeal the pork or your bacon is cooked
Your mortgage is not my problem
No taxation without deliberation
Give me liberty or give me debt!
You cant spend your way out of debt
The Government Has Forgotten That They Work For Us
Wake up America, stop the insanity!
R.I.P. Free market economy
Save trees, stop printing money
Dont tread on me (Gadsden flag or First Navy Jack)
I want your money (recruiting picture of Uncle Sam)
Wall Street got a bailout and all I got was the bill

TARP = $750 Billion
Stimulus = $870 Billion
2009 Deficit = $1.75 Trillion
U.S. Dollar = WORTHLESS!!
Getting the American Taxpayers to Read the Constitution: Priceless!

Just Say No (word Socialism with circle and slash)
Liberty is all the stimulus we need
To Every American Politicians Are Responsible To You
Stop the March to Marxism!
I blew my middle class tax cut on this sign.
NO MORE:
Democrats Have Hope, Republicans Have Common-Sense

CNN You Suck
Your Broken Promises, Our Empty Wallets
I Read More of the Stimulus Bill Than My Senator
Stimulate Business, Not Government
Stop The DC Pirates!
Stop The Pirates In Congress!
Congress and Obama Are Bankrupting America
Ill keep my guns, my freedom, and my money. You can keep the change
No Taxation With Foolish Distribution
Whats in YOUR wallet? OUR MONEY!!
Dont spread my wealth. Spread my work ethic!
SHRINK GOVT, NOT MY WALLET!

TAXPAYER? SOMEONE WHO WORKS FOR THE GOVERNMENT WITHOUT TAKING A CIVIL SERVICE EXAM.
 RONALD REAGAN

If youre not outraged, youre not paying attention.

If the new administration inherited this mess, why must WE pay the inheritance taxes?

If 19 Billion in earmarks was from the previous administration, why didnt you veto it and start over?!

Small Government = Big Economy
Poor people are not hiring!
Spending Dumb vs. Saving Smart
A Republic not a Democracy
Fire the Fed
Power to the States
Cheat on TaxesGet Government Job

The government took out a loan in your name to buy what they wanted! (words your and they are underlined)

IM AS MAD AS HELL, AND IM NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!
 Howard Beale, Network 1976

Now LookNice People, forced to PROTEST. Must be serious!
TRILLIONS of printed dollars HURTS the environment and our Childrens FUTURE!
We Want Off This Road to Serfdom  Restore the REPUBLIC
The silent majority IS GETTING LOUDER!!! CAN YOU HEAR US?

Mr Geithner: Why why wont you let the banks pay back the T.A.R.P. money? Just curious.

North Carolina- The 10th amendment of the Constitution grants you sovereignty from all this!

Dont increase spending unless youre eliminating spending or finding some new revenue
 Barack Hussein Obama

I believe in the principle that you pay as you go
 Barack Hussein Obama

In Washington they say we won, so shut up
But it began and still is We The People!
 Bill OConnor

Man is not free unless the government is limited.
 Ronald Reagan

The way to crush the bourgeoisie is to grind them between the millstones of taxation and inflation.
 Vladmir Lenin

Debt, n. An ingenious substitute for the chain and whip of the slave-driver.
 Ambrose Bierce

It takes as much imagination to create debt as to create income.
 Leonard Orr

Debt is the fatal disease of republics, the first thing and the mightiest to undermine governments and corrupt the people.
 Wendell Phillips

The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work to give to those who are not.
 Thomas Jefferson

The issue today is the same as it has always been throughout all history, whether man shall be allowed to govern himself or be ruled by a small elite.
 Thomas Jefferson

----------


## GHoeberX

Thanks a lot jtbraine!! That's fantastic input to compile new videos/flyers or emails to promote the moneybomb!

----------


## Fr0m_3ur0pe

Spent Enough Already

----------


## parocks

Tea Party is mighty, or was last fall.  We invented it.  We damn well make it clear to tea party that we pretty much invented tea party.  This is a reminder money bomb.
We need tea party support.  It'll also raise money.  Rand Paul should be at Faneuil Hall (or somewhere better)  and we need to get great video of that into the hands of tea party organizations.  We can't have the various tea parties working against us, working for Mitt or Newt or whoever else is out there.

We don't need to turn every single moneybomb into another version of angry antiwar ron paul supporters.  We invented the tea party.  Just tea party is fine.

----------


## qwerty

ANOTHER FACEBOOK EVENT... http://www.facebook.com/events/307477645931549/

----------


## parocks

> We should avoid being confrontational with any other "Tea Party Entity"
> 
> We go into this MB cycle with the belief that WE ARE the TEA PARTY.
> 
> We have nothing to take back, and nothing to fight about. What we have is an awesome candidate for President of The United States of America.
> 
> To imply that we are "Co-opting" or "Taking Back" the tea party implies they won, and we lost "it".
> 
> They have been "borrowing" OUR Tea Party, the one Dr. Paul started.
> ...


We are the tea party.  Ron Paul is the tea party candidate.  I see it really simply.  This is the 4th aniversary of the first modern tea party.  

rand paul 07 "this thing is big. this thing is really huge".  What "thing" would Rand Paul be talking about on 12/16/07?  His dad is running for President.  Is that a thing?
Or is the thing, the tea party?  As there aren't really too many 100% fully authentic tea party candidates out there, and Rand is one, I thnk we just make that case.

We are the tea party.  The tea party is the tea party.  We're all the same.  If anyone is curious about the specifics, talk to the Ron Paul people.  The Ron Paul people have the better understanding of what the tea party is supposed to mean.  They started it, and look there's video.  And the gadsen flag, and really, clear proof that almost everything visually the tea party santelli era used was right from ron paul tea party 07.

no us vs them, we're just going to be giving a little bit more guidance as to specifics than we did, have a little bit more input.

----------


## parocks

> Has a consideration been given to hiring a top-notch social network and PHP programmer to build a donation page the Likes of Cain's on fb, and to write codes to enable the things we need?
> 
> And I mean Top-Notch, somebody with a national reputation. I think if we can raise 1,000 for a Billboard lickety-split, we can raise 1,000 to get a direct donation page designed for fb pages at the very least. This is not "easy" or "simple" code to write and the person who would be hired would have to understand their professional reputation is on the line.
> 
> And I mean TOP-NOTCH, nothing less. An expenditure of 2,000 for the designing and maintaining of a direct donation portal applied on a global level to all Ron Paul fb sites via an app to install that "tab", would yield millions of dollars.


I would think that's something that you'd want to talk to the official campaign about.  The way it has traditionally worked is that these pages take pledges and on the day of the moneybomb the person who pledged would get a reminder of some sort.  And they all are sent to ronpaul2012.com to donate, using the official campaigns official donation page.

What you're talking about might be great.  Sure sounds great.  But it expands what these moneybombs are for - which is directing everyone to the ronpaul2012.com site to donate.  We like the donation to be under the control of the official campaign.  what you're proposing takes the donation out of the hands of the official campaign.  If the campaign wants a good donation app, you could perhaps sell them on that idea.

----------


## parocks

> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> We need to contact all of these meetup groups asking them to have an event for Dec. 16th. We did this for BTO but I don't think we emailed them early enough. We need to get this done ASAP.


Yes, we have to have a bunch of on the ground stuff.  Especially one at Faneuil Hall.  Perhaps Rand could be there, because that's where he was last time.  

It would be nice to have the best possible videos of Rands tea party 07 speech.  This is about raising money, but also, to weld together tightly ron paul and the existing tea parties.  Perhaps the tea parties should be a central part of these events?  I dunno.  But something on the ground, and something good.

----------


## AmberH

> can anyone link me to the BTO planning thread I cant find it :/



http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

----------


## AmberH

> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> We need to contact all of these meetup groups asking them to have an event for Dec. 16th. We did this for BTO but I don't think we emailed them early enough. We need to get this done ASAP.


This is an email that was sent out to the meetup groups for BTO

Here is a sample email written by MJU1983:

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of this campaign, perhaps ever, on October 19th. We are calling it the Black THIS Out Money Bomb. We need your help to promote it. If you could send an email to your group or discuss the money bomb at your next meetup, that would be VERY helpful.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=181997088537471
Pledge Today: http://www.blackthisout.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

Goals:
25,000 Attending on Facebook.
$6,000,000+ in Donations!

As I'm sure you know, a well funded campaign is crucial for Ron Paul in his bid for the White House. He is gaining a lot of traction in spite of a near media blackout on television, in print, and on the radio by the "mainstream media".

Take some time to courteously discuss these important FACTS with the media to explain just why Ron Paul is a serious contender:

1. Ron Paul polls consistently in a dead heat with President Obama (Rasmussen, Gallup, CNN).

2. Ron Paul consistently places in the top three in major Republican Primary polls.

3. Ron Paul is number two in fundraising and number one for individual donations.

4. Ron Paul has more military donations than all other GOP candidates combined, as well as President Obama.

5. Ron Paul is a twelve-term Congressman and has spent his entire career defending the Constitution.

6. Ron Paul is the only candidate to accurately predict the housing bubble, economic crises and the devaluation of the dollar.

As we've seen, sometimes even these indisputable facts are still ignored. We can bypass the media blackout by putting ads on TV, in print, online, phone banking, and with direct mail marketing campaigns. All of these cost A LOT of money to put in place.

For Liberty,
ME



*If someone will create an email for this money bomb I will start sending messages to the meetup groups.Preferably a lot shorter, I had to send a shorter version last time to get it through the spam filter.*

----------


## qwerty

Please, organize the meetup contact! 

Make a new topic for it...

----------


## dusman

> Where do the Cain donations generated by their fb app interface go?
> 
> Donations can go directly to the proper accounts.
> 
> That there is any opposition to this, and not support leads me to believe there are other motivations behind the focus of the programming occurring here and elsewhere.
> 
> A donation portal on fb is a no-brainer, a no-brainer.
> 
> And I stand firm on that assessment. (learned that from Ron Paul)


Unfortunately, we have no say on this. This is something the campaign would be required to take on, even from the planning phase. Although, I would recommend chiming into the campaign about it because they should have it in place.

----------


## dusman

> I still want to know if there is anyway to have a gif or jpg update with the pledge count? The script would need to draw a number on an image and replace the old with the new regularly.


Not from the Facebook avatars. With these, you upload directly to Facebook and then it's displayed. If it allowed for outbound images to be displayed we could do that.

----------


## dusman

> Will the website be updated with more info, links to the facebook event, and a pledge count?


Yep, this is just about finished up.

----------


## lucent

Eta on widgets?

----------


## dusman

> A timeline graphic of the Tea Party movement would be nice. You could hover over each event and get a description. If you click an event you can see pictures and video. It could start with the beginning of Ron Paul's presidential campaign in 2007.


Now, that is a really cool idea. Hmm.. I will add that to the list.

----------


## lucent

> Not from the Facebook avatars. With these, you upload directly to Facebook and then it's displayed. If it allowed for outbound images to be displayed we could do that.


I was thinking for the side image on the Facebook event. Something could be manually uploaded. It would still be a nice thing to have as many people can hot link the image in the signatures and elsewhere they can't put a widget.

----------


## dusman

> Yes, we have to have a bunch of on the ground stuff.  Especially one at Faneuil Hall.  Perhaps Rand could be there, because that's where he was last time.  
> 
> It would be nice to have the best possible videos of Rands tea party 07 speech.  This is about raising money, but also, to weld together tightly ron paul and the existing tea parties.  Perhaps the tea parties should be a central part of these events?  I dunno.  But something on the ground, and something good.


We really need someone to take the lead on coordinating the on the ground activities. Once we can get a consensus on someone, they can work alongside the web team to get it published/promoted online.

----------


## lucent

> We don't need to get them from events, just anywhere off Facebook related to Ron Paul. There are also a lot of other places we can pull emails from: MySpace, Twitter, and MeetUp are examples. Also that program you posted looks like it searches search engines as well based on keywords.
> 
> What about http://www.socialemailextractor.net ?


Quoted. You can't beat the advertising cost benefit for this, even if it isn't perfect.

----------


## qwerty

What about the infowars ad this time ?

----------


## dusman

> What about the infowars ad this time ?


It would be worth working on now if we can. Good call. 

Also, I recommend we do a chip-in for a PRWeb press release.

----------


## dusman

> Quoted. You can't beat the advertising cost benefit for this, even if it isn't perfect.


Yeah, I am looking at other potential sources that might generate a lot of e-mails we can use.

----------


## lucent

> We really need someone to take the lead on coordinating the on the ground activities. Once we can get a consensus on someone, they can work alongside the web team to get it published/promoted online.


Isn't there a website dedicated to organizing on the ground activities? They did the November 5th sign bomb.





> What about the infowars ad this time ?


Yahoo & Bing
Google Adwords
Facebook
Twitter

http://rtr.org]Restore the Republc (Essentially a Ron Paul social network with 34,000 members)
Mike Church website (only $100 for a whole month)
Lew Rockwell (website and podcast)
AntiWar
Info Wars
Above Top Secret
Reason




> Yeah, I am looking at other potential sources that might generate a lot of e-mails we can use.


There are probably an absolute ton of Ron Paul supporter emails floating around on Twitter and MySpace. Especially MySpace. Just because many don't use it anymore, doesn't mean their emails still aren't valid.

----------


## lucent

http://www.ronpaulsignbomb.com already has a December 16th event up. They need a better theme though, imo.

----------


## qwerty

lucent : we need someone to organize those ads! setup a chip-in etc.

Would you ? Sooner the better...

----------


## lucent

> lucent : we need someone to organize those ads! setup a chip-in etc.
> 
> Would you ? Sooner the better...


I think being a forum noobie would be a detriment in trying to get donations. Plus I use PayPal for various business things and any influx of money would be a serious pain to explain to the IRS.

----------


## lucent

We need to increase Twitter followers. One of the best ways to spread the moneybomb that we have seriously neglected in the past.

http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-increa...tter-followers
http://techcrunch.com/2009/01/25/kev...ter-followers/

----------


## lucent

Here is a program called Tweet Adder.

http://www.tweetadder.com

Here is a YouTube review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXH3ryGOZH4

----------


## speciallyblend

any avatars or images for facebook profile?

----------


## lucent

Avatars need to definitely have TeaParty11.com in them as well as "Ron Paul" "moneybomb" and "December 16th".

----------


## qwerty

> any avatars or images for facebook profile?


i like the picture on the facebook event, http://www.facebook.com/events/256624911052518/

----------


## lucent

Here is something that needs utilized.

http://www.myspace.com/ronpaul

106874 friends

MySpace has the feature to actually email the person instead of instant message them, so it doesn't matter if they are active on MySpace.

----------


## qwerty

help needed, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rty-Money-Bomb

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Can a well respected forum member make a main promotion thread with the official promotion graphics, tips for promotion, and such?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Ok, running into an issue. People don't know that this is a Ron Paul Money Bomb. Can we change the title of the event to , "Ron Paul's Tea Party Money Bomb-December 16th"?

----------


## qwerty

> Ok, running into an issue. People don't know that this is a Ron Paul Money Bomb. Can we change the title of the event to , "Ron Paul's Tea Party Money Bomb-December 16th"?


my point also!!!

----------


## jtbraine

> Ok, running into an issue. People don't know that this is a Ron Paul Money Bomb. Can we change the title of the event to , "Ron Paul's Tea Party Money Bomb-December 16th"?


Me too the facebook name should have ron paul in it. Ive posted the event over 100 times on facebook and I keep getting the same question. is this a tea party or Ron paul money bomb.

----------


## lucent

Both the website and Facebook needs fixed.

----------


## toledosteve

> Both the website and Facebook needs fixed.


Lucent, what part on the site do you want fixed...the title?  Or content above the pledge?  I don't have access to the Facebook page but I can modify the website.

----------


## lucent

> Lucent, what part on the site do you want fixed...the title?  Or content above the pledge?  I don't have access to the Facebook page but I can modify the website.


The website specifically needs to say Ron Paul and Moneybomb. It also needs to be very clear that they are pledging to donate $100.

----------


## anewvoice

> Lucent, what part on the site do you want fixed...the title?  Or content above the pledge?  I don't have access to the Facebook page but I can modify the website.


The sign-up confirmation page looks broken, the DIV for the middle content is well below the actual scroll image.

The feather is blocking the actual December 16th date.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Who is in charge of the website and facebook?

----------


## toledosteve

> The sign-up confirmation page looks broken, the DIV for the middle content is well below the actual scroll image.
> 
> The feather is blocking the actual December 16th date.


It's broken and I keep fixing it, and not sure if there is someone else with access trying to do work on it...but I fixed it like 5 times.  I'll do it again.

----------


## toledosteve

> Who is in charge of the website and facebook?


Couple people have access to the website, myself included.  Dusman has been the main guy with the website.  I've got a couple more ideas to expand on it and make it a lot more robust, but if you have any ideas please throw them out there.  It'd be nice to make this day more than just a money bomb

----------


## lucent

> Couple people have access to the website, myself included.  Dusman has been the main guy with the website.  I've got a couple more ideas to expand on it and make it a lot more robust, but if you have any ideas please throw them out there.  It'd be nice to make this day more than just a money bomb


Where it says Tea Party 11' it should say Tea Party 11' Ron Paul Moneybomb. The pledge should say I, [EMAIL], pledge to donate *$100* to Ron Paul on December 16th, 2011. It should also give a notification that all donations should go to http://www.ronpaul2012.com.

----------


## qwerty

When the website is ready ?

----------


## qwerty

> Ok, running into an issue. People don't know that this is a Ron Paul Money Bomb. Can we change the title of the event to , "Ron Paul's Tea Party Money Bomb-December 16th"?


THIS IS ASAP!!!!

----------


## dusman

> Couple people have access to the website, myself included.  Dusman has been the main guy with the website.  I've got a couple more ideas to expand on it and make it a lot more robust, but if you have any ideas please throw them out there.  It'd be nice to make this day more than just a money bomb


Whoops. I didn't realize you were in there as well. Let me wrap up on this update before making any other changes. I'll likely be overriding your changes.

----------


## lucent

> Whoops. I didn't realize you were in there as well. Let me wrap up on this update before making any other changes. I'll likely be overriding your changes.


What about Facebook changes?

----------


## toledosteve

> Whoops. I didn't realize you were in there as well. Let me wrap up on this update before making any other changes. I'll likely be overriding your changes.


Hey no problem man...I haven't made too much, just noticed that there was a div issue with the scrolling parched paper background...was messing up the layout quite a bit.  I just commented that out.

----------


## dusman

> What about Facebook changes?


Done.

----------


## dusman

> Hey no problem man...I haven't made too much, just noticed that there was a div issue with the scrolling parched paper background...was messing up the layout quite a bit.  I just commented that out.


Yeah there might be a few glitches. I've changed the scroll code to expand as needed, so we can add as much as we'd like. PM me your GChat, Yahoo, AIM name or whatever you use so we can chat. My phone plan is done for the month and I gotta wait on one of my checks! (Been a headache for me all day..)

----------


## toledosteve

> Yeah there might be a few glitches. I've changed the scroll code to expand as needed, so we can add as much as we'd like. PM me your GChat, Yahoo, AIM name or whatever you use so we can chat. My phone plan is done for the month and I gotta wait on one of my checks! (Been a headache for me all day..)


I'll throw it out on here -- anybody needs to chat about whatever, Skype is: toledosteve.  Gchat is slivingston@solarvalleysolutions.com

----------


## lucent

> We need to increase Twitter followers. One of the best ways to spread the moneybomb that we have seriously neglected in the past.
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-increa...tter-followers
> http://techcrunch.com/2009/01/25/kev...ter-followers/





> Here is a program called Tweet Adder.
> 
> http://www.tweetadder.com
> 
> Here is a YouTube review:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXH3ryGOZH4

----------


## qwerty

WE NEED TO START CONTACTING THE MEETUP GROUPS!!

CAN SOMEONE WRITE A MESSAGE FOR US ?

----------


## dusman

> WE NEED TO START CONTACTING THE MEETUP GROUPS!!
> 
> CAN SOMEONE WRITE A MESSAGE FOR US ?


I think Amber posted one here from MJU that was pretty good.

----------


## AmberH

> WE NEED TO START CONTACTING THE MEETUP GROUPS!!
> 
> CAN SOMEONE WRITE A MESSAGE FOR US ?


Please, just a short email asking for their help. I didn't start messaging them yet because I'm not sure what direction the website is going in. Is this going to be a real event and a money bomb, or just a money bomb?

----------


## qwerty

> I think Amber posted one here from MJU that was pretty good.


it was for BTO ?


This will be bigger than bto! i´m sure about that!

Who would organize the chip ins for advertising ?


earlier we do everything better!

----------


## dusman

> Please, just a short email asking for their help. I didn't start messaging them yet because I'm not sure what direction the website is going in. Is this going to be a real event and a money bomb, or just a money bomb?


We need to organize for real events on the ground. 

In order to make that happen, we should have our meetups collaborate together and put together some regional events if possible.

I really need someone to take the lead on that effort. Someone who is able to be accessible and able to share necessary info.

----------


## dusman

> it was for BTO ?


Yes, but we can rework it for this one as well.

----------


## seawolf

Amber H. has a great point.  Is there any timeframe identified /projected on when the Website is going to be finished and really fully functional?

It is really hard to promote the Money Bomb when different aspects of the event are still in real flux.

Dunsman when you feel its time....I strongly suggest that the Tea Party 11 Banners be placed on Page 1 of the various Ron Paul Websites as you and others did so very well with BTO.

Again thank you everyone for all of your hard work!!!

----------


## AmberH

> We need to organize for real events on the ground. 
> 
> In order to make that happen, we should have our meetups collaborate together and put together some regional events if possible.
> 
> I really need someone to take the lead on that effort. Someone who is able to be accessible and able to share necessary info.


I'm willing to create multiple accounts and email the entire meetup list myself if no one else volunteers but I will leave the brains part of the operation to those that are more capable.

----------


## lucent

I hope my advice of extracting emails and mass contacting Twitter accounts is taken.

----------


## AmberH

The ronpaulsignbomb website has a sign bomb listed for the 16th, but it says they are leaving organizing up to everyone else this time around. They have a list of state and county leaders, we could contact this list to.

----------


## dusman

> The ronpaulsignbomb website has a sign bomb listed for the 16th, but it says they are leaving organizing up to everyone else this time around. They have a list of state and county leaders, we could contact this list to.


My meetup here has a get together tonight. I will see if any of them might be willing to work on this as well.

----------


## AmberH

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of the campaign, perhaps ever, on December 16th.

The Tea Party, having come into existence during Ron Paul's first campaign for the Presidency of The United States of America, burns bright with the light of Liberty. This is why the next money bomb is called TeaParty11. We invite all Tea Party members to campaign for Liberty with their fellow Americans. Let us water the Tree of Liberty together and share the fruits of Liberty and freedom. We need to make sure Ron Paul gets the money he needs to win the Republican nomination. After all, he is the only candidate serious about lowering taxes and reducing the deficit. 

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/256624911052518/
Pledge Today: http://www.TeaParty11.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Paul-Tea-Party

Goals:
50,000 donors
$100.00 each
$5,000,000 + in donations

Please discuss and create an event for Dec 16th with the members of your meetup group.



*Someone please tweak this and I will start sending them out. *

----------


## qwerty

> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of the campaign, perhaps ever, on December 16th.
> 
> The Tea Party's original message and purpose was hijacked and the Tea Party lost its fire. This is why the next money bomb is called TeaParty11. We are the real Tea Party and we need to make sure Ron Paul gets the money he needs to win the Republican nomination. After all he is the only candidate serious about lowering taxes and reducing the deficit. 
> 
> Goals:
> 50,000 donors
> $100.00 each
> ...


please add some links to it!

----------


## AmberH

> please add some links to it!


Missed the obvious, thanks. Links added

----------


## FBappDev

> Hello,
> 
> The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of the campaign, perhaps ever, on December 16th.
> 
> The Tea Party's original message and purpose was hijacked and the Tea Party lost its fire. This is why the next money bomb is called TeaParty11. We are the real Tea Party and we need to make sure Ron Paul gets the money he needs to win the Republican nomination. After all he is the only candidate serious about lowering taxes and reducing the deficit. 
> 
> RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/256624911052518/
> Pledge Today: http://www.TeaParty11.com/
> Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Paul-Tea-Party
> ...


Welcome to the Tea Party 2011 MoneyBOMB!,

On December 16th, 2011 Ron Paul grassroots supporters are rolling out the most powerful fundraising campaign in the history of the Tea Party, in the history of The United States of America.

www.teaparty11.com - Please, visit the grassroots and feel the rEVOLution at - www.teaparty11.com .

The Tea Party, having come into existence during Ron Paul's first campaign for the Presidency of The United States of America, burns bright with the light of Liberty. We invite all Tea Party members to campaign for Liberty with their fellow Americans. Let us water the Tree of Liberty together and share the fruits of Liberty and freedom.

www.teaparty11.com Goals:

- To set the highest mark for donations recorded in a single day for any political campaign in the History of The United States of America. (To vault over the bar Ron Paul's campaign has already set).

- To support the election of Dr. Congressman Ron Paul to the Presidency of The United States of America.

- Gather 50,000 pledges who will donate on average at least $100 each.

- Gather additional pledges to eclipse the campaign record set by the "Black This Out" Ron Paul campaign.

----------


## qwerty

PLEASE! Use the BTO e-mail list as soon as possible!!!! we need a KICK ASS start for this !!!!!

----------


## AmberH

> Welcome to the Tea Party 2011 MoneyBOMB!,
> 
> On December 16th, 2011 Ron Paul grassroots supporters are rolling out the most powerful fundraising campaign in the history of the Tea Party, in the history of The United States of America.
> 
> www.teaparty11.com - Please, visit the grassroots and feel the rEVOLution at - www.teaparty11.com .
> 
> The Tea Party, having come into existence during Ron Paul's first campaign for the Presidency of The United States of America, burns bright with the light of Liberty. We invite all Tea Party members to campaign for Liberty with their fellow Americans. Let us water the Tree of Liberty together and share the fruits of Liberty and freedom.
> 
> www.teaparty11.com Goals:
> ...


*
Thanks I used some of this, I'm gonna start sending emails now*

Hello,

The Ron Paul grassroots is planning the largest fundraiser of the campaign, perhaps ever, on December 16th.

The Tea Party, having come into existence during Ron Paul's first campaign for the Presidency of The United States of America, burns bright with the light of Liberty. This is why the next money bomb is called TeaParty11. We invite all Tea Party members to campaign for Liberty with their fellow Americans. Let us water the Tree of Liberty together and share the fruits of Liberty and freedom. We need to make sure Ron Paul gets the money he needs to win the Republican nomination. After all, he is the only candidate serious about lowering taxes and reducing the deficit.

RSVP & Invite Your Friends On Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/256624911052518/
Pledge Today: http://www.TeaParty11.com/
Ron Paul Forums Promotional Thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Paul-Tea-Party

Goals:
50,000 donors
$100.00 each
$5,000,000 + in donations

Please discuss and create an event for Dec 16th with the members of your meetup group.

----------


## qwerty

30 mins and i go to sleep, hope someone continues to hit Ron Paul FB pages...

----------


## AmberH

> 30 mins and i go to sleep, hope someone continues to hit Ron Paul FB pages...


In about an hour, I will take a break from contacting meetups and do a couple of hours of FB pages. Then I need to workout and get some housework done. Someone please keep hitting FB after that.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Off to hit facebook.

----------


## lucent

I want to contact some websites, but I can't until I have some widgets for them to put up.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

So when will the changes to the website be done? Also, the promotion graphics need to say Ron Paul.

----------


## AmberH

Here is the link to BTO planning thread, it has links to the main facebook pages   http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

----------


## WD-NY

> PLEASE! Use the BTO e-mail list as soon as possible!!!! we need a KICK ASS start for this !!!!!


Email going out tomorrow to the BTO list (which is now the Tea Party list - all 11,103 of them )

Calls-to-Action will be:
RSVP to TeaParty facebook event
Invite friends to RSVPFan TeaParty '11 facebook pageCheck out the official "Tea Party Money Bomb Promotion" thread (ISO Sentinal!)Spread the word to friends & family. Get them to pledge at teaparty11.com.
Anything else?

----------


## TomtheTinker

Im bout to put my promotion shoes on.

----------


## WD-NY

> Welcome to the Tea Party 2011 MoneyBOMB!,
> 
> On December 16th, 2011 Ron Paul grassroots supporters are rolling out the most powerful fundraising campaign in the history of the Tea Party, in the history of The United States of America.
> 
> www.teaparty11.com - Please, visit the grassroots and feel the rEVOLution at - www.teaparty11.com .
> 
> The Tea Party, having come into existence during Ron Paul's first campaign for the Presidency of The United States of America, burns bright with the light of Liberty. *We invite all Tea Party members to campaign for Liberty with their fellow Americans. Let us water the Tree of Liberty together and share the fruits of Liberty and freedom.*


Love that last line. Great stuff.

Messaging/copy = key for this money bomb. 

BTO was 100% ron paul grassroots focused. And the energy was through the roof compared to every other MB we've done this year. 

The copy/messaging for TPMB needs to not only evoke a similar amount of energy/spirit but also strike a chord with the neo-tea partiers out there who - because of MSM spin - support all of Ron Paul's positions, but not (yet) Ron Paul.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Check out the official "Tea Party Money Bomb Promotion" thread (ISO Sentinal!)


What does ISO mean? Do you want me to create one of my promotion threads for this money bomb? I wasn't sure if I should since it looks like Nathaniel is doing it with this thread, but if you really want me to I can put one together.

----------


## nathanielyao

Go ahead Sentinelrv, this is a more of a planning thread.




> What does ISO mean? Do you want me to create one of my promotion threads for this money bomb? I wasn't sure if I should since it looks like Nathaniel is doing it with this thread, but if you really want me to I can put one together.

----------


## goldenstateband

Hey gang, Janee here.

Here are some thoughts from Golden State's web manager:

_If we want to get your song in the Top 10 iTunes - it would have to be a coordinated effort.  
An ideal date is to target a Thurs/Friday to drive the campaign.  Tues is flooded with new releases and they are usually jump to the Top 10 quickly.  Sales will slow down during the week, so it'll be a better chance of seeing it climb.  We'll need to make sure that people are buying around a general time frame in order for it to start to climb the charts.  The volume will need to be really high, I'm talking 100k+ to break into the Top 10, especially around this time of year.  

If we can rally the people from the sites below and Daily Paul to help initiate, we can see how far we can get._

Maybe we should get a shortlist of TO-DO items going here and start plucking away?

- Facebook/Website
- Decide on Release Date
- Get intouch with RevPAC (or whomeverPAC)

----------


## goldenstateband

If we want to get your song in the Top 10 iTunes - it would have to be a coordinated effort.  
An ideal date is to target a Thurs/Friday to drive the campaign.  Tues is flooded with new releases and they are usually jump to the Top 10 quickly.  Sales will slow down during the week, so it'll be a better chance of seeing it climb.  We'll need to make sure that people are buying around a general time frame in order for it to start to climb the charts.  The volume will need to be really high, I'm talking 100k+ to break into the Top 10, especially around this time of year.  

If we can rally the people from the sites below and Daily Paul dude help initiate, we can see how far we can get.  Do you know from them how many people they have overall on their lists?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> What does ISO mean? Do you want me to create one of my promotion threads for this money bomb? I wasn't sure if I should since it looks like Nathaniel is doing it with this thread, but if you really want me to I can put one together.


I would really appreciate it if you made one of your promotion threads. Having everything organized like that really helps.

----------


## sailingaway

> Hey gang, Janee here.
> 
> Here are some thoughts from Golden State's web manager:
> 
> _If we want to get your song in the Top 10 iTunes - it would have to be a coordinated effort.  
> An ideal date is to target a Thurs/Friday to drive the campaign.  Tues is flooded with new releases and they are usually jump to the Top 10 quickly.  Sales will slow down during the week, so it'll be a better chance of seeing it climb.  We'll need to make sure that people are buying around a general time frame in order for it to start to climb the charts.  The volume will need to be really high, I'm talking 100k+ to break into the Top 10, especially around this time of year.  
> 
> If we can rally the people from the sites below and Daily Paul to help initiate, we can see how far we can get._
> 
> ...


great idea. 

For anyone confused, they mean this:




are you looking for views? Are we buying it on itunes? what is the plan? we could add a blurb to stuff we send to meet up groups.

were you able to donate this to the campaign?  Because depending on what your songs usually cost, given it hasn't been advertised, I'm not sure you couldn't donate it directly to the campaign, you should ask them.  Do you need help getting in touch with them?

And welcome to the forums!!  

Do you need help posting at Daily Paul or do they already have it?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

When will the pledge widgets be ready for websites?

----------


## FBappDev

Got Ron Paul's name on this one. Again, this is an Avatar optimized for the cropping and reduction process the Avatar image goes through as it is re-sized by facebook to serve as a "Post Avatar", and a "Comment Avatar", and the "Pop-Up Avatar".



I'd like to suggest the pledge widgets use the scroll as the Background, just use it turned 90 degrees, so it's a banner, that rolls up. It stretches or "scales" fairly well, just hit it with a sharpen filter once after you scale it to your widget/banner workspace.

We need an OFFICIAL AVATARS/BANNERS/GRAPHICS media thread for this.

Sentinelrv .... Hi ... I know you don't have a thing to do, and you are just waiting for the opportunity to get some more work on your plate, so I oblige,  .

Please make a graphics thread as you make the other threads.

----------


## sailingaway

It looks fantastic.  Will it be visible? 

Guess I won't know until I try it out...

--
<== Should the 'Dec 16' maybe be a bit bigger?

It looks terrific, but do the 'functional' parts pop?

Thanks for the avatar, by the way!

----------


## lucent

> Email going out tomorrow to the BTO list (which is now the Tea Party list - all 11,103 of them )
> 
> Calls-to-Action will be:
> RSVP to TeaParty facebook event
> Invite friends to RSVPFan TeaParty '11 facebook pageCheck out the official "Tea Party Money Bomb Promotion" thread (ISO Sentinal!)Spread the word to friends & family. Get them to pledge at teaparty11.com.
> Anything else?


Just make sure you can monitor who actually signs up through the email. When you do that, you can move them from that particular list to the Tea Party lists and continue to email everyone who didn't.

----------


## WD-NY

> What does ISO mean? Do you want me to create one of my promotion threads for this money bomb? I wasn't sure if I should since it looks like Nathaniel is doing it with this thread, but if you really want me to I can put one together.


In search of 

Yes - or better yet, Nathanial can edit the first post of this thread.

----------


## seawolf

Is the Tea Party 11 Website finished or is it still being worked on!!!  We are 28 days away and we need to get this done!!!!!!

----------


## FBappDev

> It looks fantastic.  Will it be visible? 
> 
> Guess I won't know until I try it out...
> 
> --
> <== Should the 'Dec 16' maybe be a bit bigger?
> 
> It looks terrific, but do the 'functional' parts pop?
> 
> Thanks for the avatar, by the way!


Here it is on my "Profile Pic Mannequin"

You can see it in all it's various sizing and sweet spot targeting.

Yes, the December 16 should be a bit larger. I'll edit that in the next version.

It still needs some tweaking.

====================================

Version 03:



And here it is on my "Profile Pic Mannequin"

----------


## qwerty

I´m here! FB is going to get a MAJOR HIT!

----------


## gerryb

Just wrote this up --  does this message fit in anywhere with the TEA Party moneybomb site/marketing?

"The government racked up $10,390 in debt per american household(a1) last year by overrunning their budget and increasing the public debt by $1,653,000,000,000(a2)( $1.653 Trillion). As President, Ron Paul will reduce federal spending to balance the budget(a3) while saving Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, and eliminating the yearly deficit to stop the immoral accrual of debt our children and grandchildren will otherwise be forced to bear.  Please consider the largest contribution you can make today towards Ron Paul winning the Presidency as an investment for safeguarding the programs seniors depend on, and for the prosperity of our nations children and generations to come.

a1: http://factfinder2.census.gov/faces/...prodType=table
a2: http://www.treasurydirect.gov/govt/r...bt_ann2010.pdf
a3: http://www.ronpaul2012.com/the-issue...store-america/ "

----------


## jtbraine

sorry messed up a reply, how do I delete this

----------


## jtbraine

> You can contact them here  info@goldenstateband.com thats how I did it. I just gave them a link to this page too.


 I just created a post on it. Jump in. You have the email and password for the facebook event? right. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ge.-Are-you-in

----------


## dante

> When will the pledge widgets be ready for websites?


Same question here.  I just registered on the website.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Bump for promotion! Can we reach 7,000 invited on facebook by tonight?

----------


## AmberH

> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> We need to contact all of these meetup groups asking them to have an event for Dec. 16th. We did this for BTO but I don't think we emailed them early enough. We need to get this done ASAP.


**Update** Meetups 1-40 complete

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> **Update** Meetups 1-20 complete
> 
> I'm now working on 21-40
> 
> 
> Any volunteers for 41-50, 51-60 ect?


Do I message the admins of the meetup?

----------


## CaptUSA

43 pages of posts on this, but still so few invites.  I checked last night and we haven't even hit 1000 people accepting the invites.

Guys, this will only take a few minutes.  You should know by now who to target, time to pull the trigger.

----------


## AmberH

> Do I message the admins of the meetup?


You can send 12 emails every 4 hours. Some of the members have facebook where you can send them a message there and save an email for someone else. I usually email a couple of the admins and I check the upcoming meetups of that group and email a couple of the really active members. When I come across really active Ron Paul meetups I go ahead and use up most of my emails on that group.

----------


## Carole

Fun going back through some of the you tubes from 2007.

Here are two good ones from 2007:
Ron Paul Tea Party 07
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKZmIzEMUN8

Ron Paul Tea Party 07 
GoDownFighting24 5 videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG_OwTthS-E

----------


## seawolf

It appears with less than 28 days to go, the Main Tea Party 11 Website is still not fully functonal.....ie pledge widgets, pledge totals etc......Can the Webmaster give us an update on when we can say the site is working?

----------


## LibertyEsq

edit: nvm

----------


## nathanielyao

..

----------


## AmberH

> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> We need to contact all of these meetup groups asking them to have an event for Dec. 16th. We did this for BTO but I don't think we emailed them early enough. We need to get this done ASAP.


***Update*** Meetups 1-40 are now complete, I will start working on 41-60

Anyone want to take 61-70, 71-80???

----------


## dusman

> It appears with less than 28 days to go, the Main Tea Party 11 Website is still not fully functonal.....ie pledge widgets, pledge totals etc......Can the Webmaster give us an update on when we can say the site is working?


We still have several features to put in place, but we are working on them now. We should be fully functional by Monday if everything goes smoothly.

----------


## FBappDev

TECHNICAL QUESTION:

When the December 11 MoneyBOMB goes live ...

Will the user at the teaparty11.com website be redirected to https://secure.ronpaul2012.com when they click the "Sign Pledge" button?

----------


## seawolf

Dusman.....Thank you for the update on the Website....I am optimistic that you and your team will have Tea Party 11 Main Site up and running smoothly by Monday PM.

I think with the long Thanksgiving Holiday Weekend upon us a lot of potential donors and RP Grassroot Supporters will be checking in and seeing what is happening with the event.  

In addition, I hope we can get those great looking Banners on the other thread on Page 1 all of the Key RP Websites by next weekend.

Again to all who are working on Tea Party 11.....THANK YOU!!!

----------


## FBappDev

As it seems we have some time to ply skills to support the teaparty11.com site creation, here is an edit of the homepage copy that is from my head, and my heart:

====================================

On December 16th, in the year of 1773, in protest of oppressive taxation patriotic American colonists siezed a large cargo of tea and dumped it into the Boston Harbor. This "Tea Party", the Boston Tea Party, was one of the first large scale actions by American patriots which sparked the American Revolution. 

[-optional- (The beginnings of a great, new nation were set in motion on a course to protect liberty, justice and freedom.) -]

The American Revolution, having slumbered through prosperity, is reborn in today's modern Tea Party. Millions of Americans are hearing the renewed message of liberty and heed together the serious implications of fiscal irresponsibility demonstrated by ever growing majorities of our high elected officials. They have wrecked and are destroying our great nation's economy, destroying our freedoms, destroying liberty, our children's futures and imperil our beloved nation.

Tea Party sparks in 2007 threw light upon the Tree of Liberty and we harvested our fruit in 2010. In 2012 the Tea Party will elect the President of The United States of America. On December 12, 2011 sieze a cargo of donations in the millions of dollars, take action together and dump millions into the safe harbor of support for the Ron Paul presidential campaign. Restore America Now.

OUR GOALS:

- Bring together the pledges of 50,000 patriots to donate $100.
- Achieve a one day donation total that surpasses $5,000,000 dollars at www.ronpaul2012.com


=====================================

TECHNICAL IMAGE SUGGESTIONS:

Reduce the transparency of the text layers by about 3%, to around 97%. This will allow the texture of the scroll to show through at a subliminal level. Ink of the colonial period dried to a very dark gray, not a true black. So the RGB values of the black might be adjusted upwards by a hair to simulate a more authentic ink look. 

I do like that the feather partially blocks the rightmost date stamp, it gives impetus to user curiosity.

----------


## lucent

I would remove "The United States of America was born and set out upon a course to deliver liberty, justice and freedom for all." It's inaccurate.

----------


## FBappDev

> I would remove "The United States of America was born and set out upon a course to deliver liberty, justice and freedom for all." It's inaccurate.


Changed that ...

----------


## nathanielyao

> Changed that ...


Hey what happened to the blue background avatar?

----------


## lucent

> Changed that ...


"The beginnings of a great, new nation were born set upon a course to deliver liberty, justice and freedom for all." 

Still inaccurate. Who is this "all"? It sounds as if we are delivering it to people just as we spread democracy abroad.

----------


## FBappDev

> Hey what happened to the blue background avatar?


I tried it on my profile, have it on there now, but it displays way to small to be effective. I guess that I'm a newbie, my avatar size is limited?

Here it is though !

----------


## FBappDev

> "The beginnings of a great, new nation were born set upon a course to deliver liberty, justice and freedom for all."


ok, tweaked that.

----------


## lucent

> ok, tweaked that.


I suggest life, liberty, and property.

----------


## qwerty

anyone organising any ads ?

----------


## lucent

> anyone organising any ads ?


Not that I am aware of.

----------


## qwerty

this is going to FAIL big time if we ALL don´t start work for this... 

usually i´m optimistic but this time i really can´t be. Hope the BTO e-mail list helps us.

i will start promoting the supervoterbomb aswell, it will atleast be succesfull.

----------


## Spanky

I feel like the super voter bomb is going to be more important than this. Each will be important, but if we can send out 100k letters to each state, we can sway votes and assure a lot of votes

----------


## qwerty

> I feel like the super voter bomb is going to be more important than this. Each will be important, but if we can send out 100k letters to each state, we can sway votes and assure a lot of votes


Agree and sad but true, the organising of this effort is failing big time.

Hope i´m wrong, thought.

----------


## nathanielyao

LOL, we're just getting started!

Yay, this is my 300th post (after 4 years, LOL)

----------


## qwerty

> LOL, we're just getting started!
> 
> Yay, this is my 300th post (after 4 years, LOL)


ok. good to hear that! Hope this picks up!

----------


## GHoeberX

I think the Teaparty11.com website is much better this new way; great job. Especially the transparant picture on top of the scroll is great! Also happy to see the facebook.com on the site!

One text suggestion though on 'Who really started the Tea Party?':
_"Who really started the modern Tea Party movement in America? There are many who will claim that the Tea Party was established in 2009; however, the Ron Paul grassroots started this nationwide brushfire leading up to December 16th, 2007 when we raised $6 million dollars in a single day for Ron Paul..."_

This text is a bit too much "claiming". I would put it more neutral and by that more acceptable to a broad audience. Something like this perhaps:
_"Who really started the modern Tea Party movement in America? There are many who will claim that the Tea Party was established in 2009; however Ron Paul is widely known as the intellectual godfather of the Tea Party. And it were his supporters who organized rallies on December 16th, 2007 (similar to the following 2009 Tea Party rallies) and a nationwide fundraiser in which they raised $6 million dollars in a single day for Ron Paul..."_

I'm still a bit in doubt whether it should be "we" or "they"... what's the smartest? If you would write "they" it's perhaps more open for invitation to newcomers.

----------


## anewvoice

I really like the revised site, but still I had to scroll to see Ron Paul's name.  326 pledges?  We really need to kick this in the ass!  Now that the site is done will the BTO list be blasted?

----------


## GHoeberX

> I think the Teaparty11.com website is much better this new way; great job. Especially the transparant picture on top of the scroll is great! Also happy to see the facebook.com on the site!
> 
> One text suggestion though on 'Who really started the Tea Party?':
> _"Who really started the modern Tea Party movement in America? There are many who will claim that the Tea Party was established in 2009; however, the Ron Paul grassroots started this nationwide brushfire leading up to December 16th, 2007 when we raised $6 million dollars in a single day for Ron Paul..."_
> 
> This text is a bit too much "claiming". I would put it more neutral and by that more acceptable to a broad audience. Something like this perhaps:
> _"Who really started the modern Tea Party movement in America? There are many who will claim that the Tea Party was established in 2009; however Ron Paul is widely known as the intellectual godfather of the Tea Party. And it were his supporters who organized rallies on December 16th, 2007 (similar to the following 2009 Tea Party rallies) and a nationwide fundraiser in which they raised $6 million dollars in a single day for Ron Paul..."_
> 
> I'm still a bit in doubt whether it should be "we" or "they"... what's the smartest? If you would write "they" it's perhaps more open for invitation to newcomers.


One suggestion for this text: 
_"The Tea Party represents a shift in America's mindset toward fiscal responsibility. We are opposed to any candidate who supported TARP or the bailouts that have plagued America's economy. We stand against the Federal Reserve and the trillions of dollars they have loaned to foreign banks, causing massive inflation across the globe."_

I think we should add that we want to "Balance the budget". I read about some really pissed off people on TeaPartyNation because of Republicans are again willing to compromise in the supercommittee

----------


## rideurlightning

We need to step up the promoting guys. I'm all over YouTube right now spreading the word. Message YouTube Channels and do whatever to get these pledges.

----------


## rideurlightning

BTW, if you guys don't mind thumbing up my comments. They're all over the Ron Paul videos.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just noticed the website was updated. I believe though that the pledge field and text should be moved above the video so that it's the first thing you see when you visit the website.

----------


## nathanielyao

..

----------


## Sentinelrv

How soon are we going to start the pledge competition? The one we did for Black This Out started late and was still a huge success. We already have the code to set this up now. If we get it setup early, we should be able to bring in a massive amount of pledges.

----------


## rideurlightning

> How soon are we going to start the pledge competition? The one we did for Black This Out started late and was still a huge success. We already have the code to set this up now. If we get it setup early, we should be able to bring in a massive amount of pledges.


Everyone should be heavily promoting this right now. There is no excuse to wait.

----------


## nathanielyao

Website is live, Go Go GO!
(Still some tweaking and content work going on but still, Go Go GO!)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Everyone should be heavily promoting this right now. There is no excuse to wait.


I agree, but as we saw with Black This Out, providing an incentive and a way to guage promotion progress (Leader Board & Personal Pledge Count) motivates people even more to promote.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Just noticed the website was updated. I believe though that the pledge field and text should be moved above the video so that it's the first thing you see when you visit the website.


Agreed.

----------


## rideurlightning

> I agree, but as we saw with Black This Out, providing an incentive and a way to guage promotion progress (Leader Board & Personal Pledge Count) motivates people even more to promote.


Absolutely. Just saying though, people like to believe that a month is a lot of time, when it really isn't.

----------


## AmberH

> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/all/
> 
> We need to contact all of these meetup groups asking them to have an event for Dec. 16th. We did this for BTO but I don't think we emailed them early enough. We need to get this done ASAP.


***Update***Meetups 1-60 are now complete, I will start working on 61-80

Anyone want to take 81-90, 91-100???

----------


## lucent

> Just noticed the website was updated. I believe though that the pledge field and text should be moved above the video so that it's the first thing you see when you visit the website.


Agreed.

This kinda fails at brand recognition. The fact that this isn't immediately known as being a Ron Paul website is bad marketing.

I believe three things need to be at the top.  One should be the Ron Paul logo as if it is burned into the paper with words "Moneybomb" and "December 16th, 2011" just underneath that.  Second, the pledge field and text. The third is the Facebook, Twitter, etc field. The reason I say this is that two things should be apparent on this website: 1. This this is a Ron Paul moneybomb website. 2. What exactly you want and what they should do. 

More overall criticism. You really limited yourselves on space by trying to get everything to fit on a scroll of paper, so things need prioritized that aren't. I don't really like the Boston Tea Party artwork. It is taking up too much of the limited space. I would rather see more iconography: The Gadsden flag for example is good for obvious Tea Party brand recognition. 

I actually liked the quill from the last one. I would like to see it come back, but on the far right, not covering the date, half on the page, half off the page.

On the field where the Twitter, Facebook, etc is, should be bold words: "Spread the Word"

"The Revolution Continues!" should be underneath the pledge and "Spread the Word", but before the video.

----------


## lucent

Where are the widgets?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm in the middle of building the promotion thread. For BTO and 11/11/11 I included a large list of Facebook pages to promote on. Should I go through Facebook and find a bunch of Tea Party pages and create a separate list to promote? After all, if this is about bringing the Tea Party back in line with Ron Paul, we'll want to be reaching out to these groups as well with our promotion.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> I'm in the middle of building the promotion thread. For BTO and 11/11/11 I included a large list of Facebook pages to promote on. Should I go through Facebook and find a bunch of Tea Party pages and add create a separate list to promote? After all, if this is about bringing the Tea Party back in line with Ron Paul, we'll want to be reaching out to these groups as well with our promotion.


Thanks for what you are doing. Putting some of the main Tea Party pages in there I think would be good.

----------


## lucent

Uh there is a problem with the event.

The date is Friday, December 16, 2011 at 12:00am until Tuesday, April 17, 2012 at 11:30pm

Shouldn't that be December 16 12:00 am until December 16 11:59 pm?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Uh there is a problem with the event.
> 
> The date is Friday, December 16, 2011 at 12:00am until Tuesday, April 17, 2012 at 11:30pm
> 
> Shouldn't that be December 16 12:00 am until December 16 11:59 pm?


Well the time was set like that because it allowed us to continue to send out messages to attendees even after the event was over. I'm one of the admins for the event and it seems that we've already lost our messaging capability since we've passed 5,000 invites. It might be best to just fix the timing back to Dec 16th so it doesn't confuse anyone. I'll let Nathaniel or Dusman change it back though since they created it.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Well the time was set like that because it allowed us to continue to send out messages to attendees even after the event was over. I'm one of the admins for the event and it seems that we've already lost our messaging capability since we've passed 5,000 invites. It might be best to just fix the timing back to Dec 16th so it doesn't confuse anyone. I'll let Nathaniel or Dusman change it back though since they created it.


For some reason, the event time is no longer editable, can you take a look Sentinel?

----------


## dusman

Hi guys. Looks like there is some hot discussion! That is good! 

I wanted to explain the reasoning behind the design/brand implementation. 

It's a bit of a play on the psyche for your general Tea Party member. I approached this design from the mindset of NOT being a Ron Paul supporter and so not having Ron Paul's name or pledge feature appear above the fold is purely intentional. First impressions are everything. We want the general Tea Party person to hit the web site and be attracted to the theme and get the immediate impression "this is a really nice looking Tea Party web site and I want to see more!" 

90% of users are going to scroll down past the top-third, and when they do, their first real call to action is going to be to watch the video. However, once it comes into view they are going to also be exposed to Ron Paul's name and pledging. This is the first "risk" factor for those who haven't considered Ron Paul at all. In fact, some will immediately leave once they see that. However, the call-to-action to watch the video is intended to counter that risk. There will be some who haven't considered Paul and watching that video should spark their interest. That is the objective of the above-the-fold strategy here. After that, everything is heavily geared toward both Ron Paul supporters and Tea Party people on the fence. 

If you are approaching your observation as a Ron Paul supporter and not considering the above, I don't expect there to be a great satisfaction in this approach. However, the priority here is reclaiming Tea Party support, so that is what this design intends to engage most importantly. As Ron Paul supporters, we are more forgiving once we know that it is a Ron Paul web site, but that doesn't work the other way around, unfortunately. 

I hope that clarifies the design approach. You will notice that there is a deviation from the BTO strategy, so I wanted to make sure everyone understands why.

----------


## GHoeberX

> For some reason, the event time is no longer editable, can you take a look Sentinel?


I tried earlier as well, but it's impossible to change the date for an event when there's more than 5000 invites :-)

http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=220263138001966

----------


## nathanielyao

> Hi guys. Looks like there is some hot discussion! That is good! 
> 
> I wanted to explain the reasoning behind the design/brand implementation. 
> 
> It's a bit of a play on the psyche for your general Tea Party member. I approached this design from the mindset of NOT being a Ron Paul supporter and so not having Ron Paul's name or pledge feature appear above the fold is purely intentional. First impressions are everything. We want the general Tea Party person to hit the web site and be attracted to the theme and get the immediate impression "this is a really nice looking Tea Party web site and I want to see more!" 
> 
> 90% of users are going to scroll down past the top-third, and when they do, their first real call to action is going to be to watch the video. However, once it comes into view they are going to also be exposed to Ron Paul's name and pledging. This is the first "risk" factor for those who haven't considered Ron Paul at all. In fact, some will immediately leave once they see that. However, the call-to-action to watch the video is intended to counter that risk. There will be some who haven't considered Paul and watching that video should spark their interest. That is the objective of the above-the-fold strategy here. After that, everything is heavily geared toward both Ron Paul supporters and Tea Party people on the fence. 
> 
> If you are approaching your observation as a Ron Paul supporter and not considering the above, I don't expect there to be a great satisfaction in this approach. However, the priority here is reclaiming Tea Party support, so that is what this design intends to engage most importantly. As Ron Paul supporters, we are more forgiving once we know that it is a Ron Paul web site, but that doesn't work the other way around, unfortunately. 
> ...


On first post.  For latest updates, see first post.




> I tried earlier as well, but it's impossible to change the date for an event when there's more than 5000 invites :-)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=220263138001966


Oops!

----------


## dusman

Interior pages, widgets/banners, and some other neat features will be ready to go this weekend. 

The pledge competition still needs some work on preventive measures against cheating. We also need to approach it slightly different if it's going to span over 3 weeks. The previous competition from BTO, we still need to announce the winners (it's been a headache going through all the pledges and disqualifying the cheaters). Also, the goal needs to shift from a "top 3 wins prizes" to a "reach x amount of pledges and win this prize" and multiple levels of that. 

So for example:

Contenders who reach 50 pledges will win a t-shirt
Contenders who reach 100 pledges will win a 1/10oz. coin 
Contenders who reach 250 pledges will win a 1oz. coin 

The top 3 will win x prizes. 

This will prevent people from not getting involved once we have people break out in huge leads, which dissolves the incentive to get involved in the competition if it is perceived impossible for them to win top 3. 

We need to consider doing a chip-in to cover the potential costs of all of these prizes. If there are 500 people that reach 50/100/250 pledges.. we need to consider that possibility.

----------


## vechorik

Here is that awesome video that should be on the front page of TeaParty11.com

Ron Paul, Sarah Palin, Rand Paul on Freedom Watch 06/12/10 p.3/5 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A528cdAYaU

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok Dusman, I understand your approach with this and I agree with it. Watching the video first will hopefully motivate Tea Party people to pledge or at least get them to do some more research without discounting Ron Paul immediately like they would if they saw his name as soon as they visited the website.

Also, I love the idea about providing prizes to everyone that reaches a certain level of promotion, though I think your current goals are too low. Everyone will hit them. I think the first goal should be at least 100 pledges.

----------


## lucent

> Hi guys. Looks like there is some hot discussion! That is good! 
> 
> I wanted to explain the reasoning behind the design/brand implementation. 
> 
> It's a bit of a play on the psyche for your general Tea Party member. I approached this design from the mindset of NOT being a Ron Paul supporter and so not having Ron Paul's name or pledge feature appear above the fold is purely intentional. First impressions are everything. We want the general Tea Party person to hit the web site and be attracted to the theme and get the immediate impression "this is a really nice looking Tea Party web site and I want to see more!" 
> 
> 90% of users are going to scroll down past the top-third, and when they do, their first real call to action is going to be to watch the video. However, once it comes into view they are going to also be exposed to Ron Paul's name and pledging. This is the first "risk" factor for those who haven't considered Ron Paul at all. In fact, some will immediately leave once they see that. However, the call-to-action to watch the video is intended to counter that risk. There will be some who haven't considered Paul and watching that video should spark their interest. That is the objective of the above-the-fold strategy here. After that, everything is heavily geared toward both Ron Paul supporters and Tea Party people on the fence. 
> 
> If you are approaching your observation as a Ron Paul supporter and not considering the above, I don't expect there to be a great satisfaction in this approach. However, the priority here is reclaiming Tea Party support, so that is what this design intends to engage most importantly. As Ron Paul supporters, we are more forgiving once we know that it is a Ron Paul web site, but that doesn't work the other way around, unfortunately. 
> ...


I am going to have to vehemently disagree. This would be fine if our primary goal was simply to recruit new Ron Paul supporters, but for what this is trying to accomplish first and foremost, it's just a very bad idea. The marketing strategy used is determined by what you are trying to market. Marketing Ron Paul to non-suppoters is completely different than marketing a moneybomb to Ron Paul supporters and if you try to do both, you are going to fail at both. If you try to do the former, you will fail at the latter.

----------


## dusman

> Ok Dusman, I understand your approach with this and I agree with it. Watching the video first will hopefully motivate Tea Party people to pledge or at least get them to do some more research without discounting Ron Paul immediately like they would if they saw his name as soon as they visited the website.
> 
> Also, I love the idea about providing prizes to everyone that reaches a certain level of promotion, though I think your current goals are too low. Everyone will hit them. I think the first goal should be at least 100 pledges. Also, I didn't realize there was cheating last go around. How exactly were people cheating?


There were some who were creating fake e-mail accounts and pledging from them. They are easy to identify when you cross reference the data. It's just cross-referencing is very time consuming and a headache to ensure the integrity of the pledges.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I am going to have to vehemently disagree. This would be fine if our primary goal was simply to recruit new Ron Paul supporters, but for what this is trying to accomplish first and foremost, it's just a very bad idea. The marketing strategy used is determined by what you are trying to market. Marketing Ron Paul to non-suppoters is completely different than marketing a moneybomb to Ron Paul supporters and if you try to do both, you are going to fail at both. If you try to do the former, you will fail at the latter.


Are you speaking of the problem we had with 11/11/11? We made the mistake of setting our theme around converting new members instead of firing up existing supporters and because of it, the money bomb fell flat. Are you saying here that our 1st priority should be focusing on gathering the pledges of existing supporters instead of convincing non-supporters to pledge? If this is what you mean then maybe you're right.

We have to ask ourselves what we're trying to do here. We're trying to raise money for Ron Paul. We can do this best through firing up "existing" supporters. This money bomb promotion itself won't nearly be enough to change the perception about the Tea Party. To do that, you would need the media to latch onto the result of Dec 16th and report it as the Tea Party raising money for Ron Paul. I don't think that's going to happen, especially after they've done so much to co-opt the movement.

All the promotion that results from this money bomb won't put a dent in the programming that the MSM has inflicted on people's perceptions of the Tea Party. I think our best bet would be to switch our focus back to obtaining pledges from existing supporters, and that would require moving the video lower and the pledge form higher. I reverse my position on this unless Dusman can come up with a better argument to counter it. Using the Tea Party theme should still bring in some new donors, but as I said, we'll bring in the most money by putting the attention on existing supporters.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Is there an official Twitter account for this money bomb? I don't see it on the first post.

----------


## dusman

> I am going to have to vehemently disagree. This would be fine if our primary goal was simply to recruit new Ron Paul supporters, but for what this is trying to accomplish first and foremost, it's just a very bad idea. The marketing strategy used is determined by what you are trying to market. Marketing Ron Paul to non-users is completely different than marketing a moneybomb to Ron Paul supporters and if you try to do both, you are going to fail at both. If you try to do the former, you will fail at the latter.


I understand your concern, however I think you are making too broad of assumptions that might be overly emphasized in your assessment. 

I think you aren't factoring that a large majority of Ron Paul supporters will immediately recognize this as another Tea Party moneybomb web site. I was careful not to deviate from the 2007 moneybomb design, just for this purpose. The scroll and naming will immediately jump out at most Ron Paul supporters. Further, it's a really bad assumption to think people aren't going to simply scroll down the page. I could prove that this is all just over-hyped concern by doing multi-variant testing, but it's really not necessary for that purpose, but instead should be more focused on improving the bounce rates and conversion. I did such testing on above-the-fold pledging already with BTO and found absolutely no significance in conversion rate changes.

Contrary to nearly everyone's belief during BTO, many thought the popup was a HORRIBLE idea. In fact, I think there were only a few who supported it. However, besides everyone's strong opposition.. it improved conversion rate two-folds (up from 5% to 11%) and was the most successful change to influence conversion rate through the entirety of the moneybomb. However, I bent to the outcry of the community about it and immediately the conversion rate dropped back to 5% and never improved after that. 

The primary goal is to raise Ron Paul money. That isn't being deviated from here and the same strategy that was used to make BTO successful is being reused for this one. It can be said that BTO was a far more difficult brand to push, since it was much more controversial, dark, and speculative. I got several HATE e-mails about it, but nonetheless its been the most successful one this cycle. 

The secondary goal IS to recruit new Ron Paul supporters. This can be done without alienating our base. Am I to assume that because Ron Paul or the pledge form isn't placed above-the-fold that our base is going to disregard the web site? Or that they are going to be spiteful and decide they aren't going to pledge, because it's highly focused toward the Tea Party? I highly doubt that. We had 60k donors in 2007 that would probably be more than happy to donate to this one, simply due to the nostalgia. For others who weren't around for 2007, they will be happy to see another Ron Paul web site. For those who are extremely biased toward the Tea Party.. many will grit their teeth and still donate, because it is for Ron Paul. 

Reclaiming the Tea Party is much the goal here. We must appeal to their mentality and the reasons they should support Ron Paul. It's not a difficult stretch, because these are still many of the reasons why we support Ron Paul. In it's necessity, we don't need them to donate. However, there are two things I think we should try to illustrate: 1) That Ron Paul has the best Tea Party record, and 2) prove that in fact we started the Tea Party.

Ultimately, I think the first impression is everything here and I believe how I've approached it is on point. The first impression of Ron Paul supporters is that it will capture the nostalgic quality of TeaParty 07 and for the Tea Party people that it's dedicated to them. That's a win-win. I might also point out that the pledge form on Tea Party 07 was way, way lower than it is now. 

So, with that all in mind.. I love counter arguments and constructive criticism! If you'd like to address your concerns and explain why you think this approach won't work, I'm all ears!

----------


## dusman

> Are you speaking of the problem we had with 11/11/11? We made the mistake of setting our theme around converting new members instead of firing up existing supporters and because of it, the money bomb fell flat. Are you saying here that our 1st priority should be focusing on gathering the pledges of existing supporters instead of convincing non-supporters to pledge? If this is what you mean then maybe you're right.
> 
> We have to ask ourselves what we're trying to do here. We're trying to raise money for Ron Paul. We can do this best through firing up "existing" supporters. This money bomb promotion itself won't nearly be enough to change the perception about the Tea Party. To do that, you would need the media to latch onto the result of Dec 16th and report it as the Tea Party raising money for Ron Paul. I don't think that's going to happen, especially after they've done so much to co-opt the movement.
> 
> All the promotion that results from this money bomb won't put a dent in the programming that the MSM has inflicted on people's perceptions of the Tea Party. I think our best bet would be to switch our focus back to obtaining pledges from existing supporters, and that would require moving the video lower and the pledge form higher. I reverse my position on this unless Dusman can come up with a better argument to counter it. Using the Tea Party theme should still bring in some new donors, but as I said, we'll bring in the most money by putting the attention on existing supporters.


I don't think that was why 11/11/11 failed. Where it failed is it didn't capture any of the emotion of being a soldier and the sacrifice involved. As a veteran myself, it didn't resonate with me at all. It didn't have much to do with the theme, but that it didn't provide a vehicle for soldiers and veterans to have a platform to speak out or explaining the reasons why they overwhelmingly support Ron Paul. It did answer the what, but never touched on the why. I think you'll remember some of the ideas about having videos of actual veterans sharing their experience. That was missing and at the detriment of it's theme. 

Yes, I agree that it is going to be difficult to revert that perception from the Tea Party; however, if there is any opportunity to do so - it is now. I'm not sure if we should overlook that potential, because there won't be any better opportunity. 

Let's make no mistake here, there is much more to come that will focus on gaining pledges, which won't be deviated from. I think once we get the competition in place, that will be a huge step in finalizing the direction here.

----------


## WD-NY

What about replacing "the revolution continues" (which is pretty abstract/vague) to "Tea Party Day Money Bomb"?

Simple and to the point ftw?

----------


## dusman

Have a look again at the old version from this same day in 2007. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20071119111340/http://www.teaparty07.com/

----------


## Sentinelrv

I'm in the middle of creating the promotion thread and I wanted to let you guys know that we're going to need to finalize the graphics for this soon. I like the ones here...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?330490

...but as I understand it they're old and some do not feature the website name or the date either. We're going to need lots of graphics, avatars and banners like the ones I made for 11/11/11 in the second post here...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...book-Promotion

I'm going to need these graphics so I can add them to the promotion thread.

----------


## dusman

> I'm in the middle of creating the promotion thread and I wanted to let you guys know that we're going to need to finalize the graphics for this soon. I like the ones here...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?330490
> 
> ...but as I understand it they're old and some do not feature the website name or the date either. We're going to need lots of graphics, avatars and banners like the ones I made for 11/11/11 in the second post here...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...book-Promotion
> 
> I'm going to need these graphics so I can add them to the promotion thread.


I can work on these tonight. Steve and I have been discussing the widgets already, so we'll probably get those up and running first.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I can work on these tonight. Steve and I have been discussing the widgets already, so we'll probably get those up and running first.


Should I hold off on posting the thread then until you post the images? Are you going to create all kinds of sizes like the ones I did for 11/11/11? I'll finish creating the thread, but I won't post it until you finish the images. People have a habit of looking at the first post once and then not going back, so I want them to be up the first time.

----------


## FBappDev

Suggestion: Woodgrain tiling background for splashpage, makes it look like an old-fashioned desktop, suggests "inkpot" and all that.

Dark Mahogany, or stained Cherrywood ... brown-red hued type of wood surface. This can make it look more like a bill is being posted. A tree bark tiling background motif can look nice also.

I LIKE the quill, somewhere ... if it can be worked back in.

----------


## FBappDev

This is the BOMB, I would like to see this at the top of the page under the kerf of the scroll. Or if this can be cut-out and clipped into the graphic that is currently at the top, that ... would be the BIG BAWMB ! Some marriage of this and the historical harbor scene would just be ... da bawmb.

The boxes, or some of them could be labeled with the Departments he would cut, that comment to Perry in the S.C. debate, "You need five"

I laughed SO hard ! Ron Paul DOES have a sense of humor!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Is there an official Twitter account for this money bomb? I don't see it on the first post.


I'm still waiting for an answer on this. Also, I'm almost close to finishing up the promotion thread, but as I said before I'm not posting it yet without any promotional avatars, image banners or pledge counters. Please let me know what's up with these. I'll be checking on this thread tonight to see if anything has been posted.

----------


## lucent

One thing you can do for the website design is make the background that of a wooden desk. Then it wouldn't be so strange to have more stuff such as videos outside of the scroll. You could move the scroll left some and have an open or closed old fashion book. If done properly it could look good.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Hey, that's a cool graph you posted on the website, very helpful for people to track our progress.

----------


## FBappDev

> Hi guys. Looks like there is some hot discussion! That is good! 
> 
> I wanted to explain the reasoning behind the design/brand implementation. 
> 
> It's a bit of a play on the psyche for your general Tea Party member. I approached this design from the mindset of NOT being a Ron Paul supporter and so not having Ron Paul's name or pledge feature appear above the fold is purely intentional. First impressions are everything. We want the general Tea Party person to hit the web site and be attracted to the theme and get the immediate impression "this is a really nice looking Tea Party web site and I want to see more!" 
> 
> 90% of users are going to scroll down past the top-third, and when they do, their first real call to action is going to be to watch the video. However, once it comes into view they are going to also be exposed to Ron Paul's name and pledging. This is the first "risk" factor for those who haven't considered Ron Paul at all. In fact, some will immediately leave once they see that. However, the call-to-action to watch the video is intended to counter that risk. There will be some who haven't considered Paul and watching that video should spark their interest. That is the objective of the above-the-fold strategy here. After that, everything is heavily geared toward both Ron Paul supporters and Tea Party people on the fence. 
> 
> If you are approaching your observation as a Ron Paul supporter and not considering the above, I don't expect there to be a great satisfaction in this approach. However, the priority here is reclaiming Tea Party support, so that is what this design intends to engage most importantly. As Ron Paul supporters, we are more forgiving once we know that it is a Ron Paul web site, but that doesn't work the other way around, unfortunately. 
> ...


I like this strategy and agree with it. If the user rejects everything after they scroll, at least they will be exposed to some media that might give them pause to reassess their position on the Tea Party in general. The attempts to make the site function in multiple ways, like a well-constructed advertisement are very valid.

EVERYBODY likes ice cream, but some forget just how much they like a particular flavor until they are exposed to it again, and AFTER, they've had the first bowl of their favorite, (burp).

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, I'm done building the promotion thread. Now I'm just waiting on Dusman for the promotion graphics, avatars, banner images, pledge widgets etc... Just post everything here when it's all done and I'll post the thread. If not tonight, I have to get it up by tomorrow. Please just let me know when to expect them by if they're going to take longer than expected.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is what I have so far without the graphics...

*GOAL 1 - 50,000 Email Pledges
GOAL 2 - $5 Million for Ron Paul*

*---------------------------------*

*---------------------------------*

*-----------------*
*Money Bomb Links:*
*-----------------*
*Pledge at www.TeaParty11.com (50,000 Pledge Goal)Attend the Facebook Event & Invite Your FriendsPost all Off-Line Tea Party Events HereOrganizer Contact Info - Nathanielyao & Dusman*
*----------------------*
*How we Raise $5 Million:*
*----------------------*

*Dec 16th, Ron Paul's Last Stand Against the Establishment, or a New Beginning in our Fight for Liberty?*

It all comes down to this, Ron Paul's last stand against the establishment. Is this really the end of the road, or could it be the beginning of something much larger? With Iowa and New Hampshire's recent polling numbers, we've discovered that Ron Paul has a true shot at winning these early states. If he were to somehow pull this off, Ron Paul would suddenly become the anti-Romney almost overnight. He'd be bolstered into the spotlight and his national poll numbers would surge. This is the only way Ron Paul can compete against establishment candidate Mitt Romney and win the GOP nomination.


*GOAL - 50,000 Email Pledges of $100 Each at TeaParty11.com for a Grand Total of $5,000,000*

So how do we win these early states so Ron Paul can gain momentum? Besides phone banking, the best thing is to give the campaign an injection of money. With the right amount of funding, Ron Paul can afford an all out media assault in Iowa and New Hampshire right when the elections are about to take place, perfect timing! On December 16th, 2007 the Ron Paul campaign raised a record breaking $6,000,000. Unfortunately though, back then the Ron Paul campaign didn't have the organization necessary to utilize these funds effectively. This time though the campaign is ready for the money. On December 16th, 2011, the four year anniversary of the original Tea Party Money Bomb, we're planning to raise $5,000,000 by getting 50,000 people to pledge to donate $100 to the campaign website at RonPaul2012.com. Our main goal therefore is to obtain 50,000 email at *www.TeaParty11.com* by whatever means necessary, Facebook, YouTube, Twitter, Reddit, Off-Line promotion, etc...


*Use the Facebook Event "Invite Feature" as a way to Mass Mail your Friends to Pledge at TeaParty11.com*

We also have a *Facebook Event*, but our main focus during this money bomb is to obtain 50,000 pledges at TeaParty11.com. To best take advantage of the Facebook event, invite your friends using the "Invite Friends" button in the top right corner of the screen. When the popup form comes up, check off all your friends, but before you hit submit, click "Add a Personal Message" at the bottom of the form. This is where Facebook events become useful in furthering our main goal. Type out a short message here telling your friends what the money bomb is about and ask them to join in and donate to Ron Paul on December 16th. The most important part here though is that you ask them to make their pledge at *www.TeaParty11.com*, because we're trying to reach 50,000 pledges so we can raise $5,000,000. They can accept the Facebook event invitation if they want, but the main goal here is to get them to pledge on the official money bomb website so we can collect their email address. This allows us to keep them informed of the money bomb's progress, give out promotion tips and remind them to donate on the date of the money bomb. Using this method, you can use the Facebook event's "Invite Feature" as a way to mass mail all your friends about pledging at TeaParty11.com


*This Could Very Well be Ron Paul's Final Money Bomb. Please Make it Count!*

As the title above suggests, this could very well be Ron Paul's final money bomb if we don't put in the effort necessary to carry him to victory in Iowa and New Hampshire. Everything Ron Paul has done to promote his message of freedom and liberty now comes down to this final event. You have a decision to make. Will you stand by and watch the liberty movement and Ron Paul be defeated by the establishment powers once again, or will you give it your all by standing up for what's right and promoting this thing until it hurts? This is the end. There are no more chances to get it right. All the promotion materials are laid out below this text for you to make use of. It's now up to you to do what you can to spread the word about this event. Let's get Ron Paul the money he needs to win Iowa and New Hampshire so that we can take this *REVOLUTION* to the next level! For Liberty!


*-------------------*
*Facebook Promotion:*
*-------------------*

*Advertise this Planning Thread on Facebook to Rally Everyone Around the Same 50,000 Pledge Goal*

*1.* In order to get everyone on the same page, we need to advertise this planning thread.
*2.* Copy the message below, paste it into your Facebook status box and post it.
*3.* Be sure to choose an appropriate money bomb image from the ones that are listed.




> Will December 16th be Ron Paul's last stand against the establishment, or a new beginning in our fight for liberty? You're the one who has to make this decision.
> 
> If you choose to continue this fight and take it to the next level, join us by visiting the link below to learn all the different ways you can help promote the Dec 16th "Tea Party" Money Bomb. Our goal is to obtain 50,000 pledges to donate $100 in order to raise a grand total of $5,000,000. Help Ron Paul win Iowa! Together, we can take back our Republic!
> 
> Learn How to Promote Here -



*Post Status Updates & Comments on Ron Paul Facebook Pages*

*1.* Either type Ron Paul in the Facebook search box and hit "See more results for Ron Paul" in the dropbox...
*2.* Or use all of the Ron Paul Facebook pages that I've linked at the bottom of this post. The pages with the most likes are higher in the list.
*3.* Go to the wall of any Ron Paul page and hit "Everyone."
*4.* Now post a status update on the wall about the money bomb so that everyone that visits the page will see it. Use the example below.
*5.* Post a new status update on these pages every so often to make sure new people visiting the page will always see it.
*6.* If the Ron Paul page or any other page posts an official status update, make sure to get in there and leave plenty of comments.
*7.* The best thing we can do is to leave comments and status updates in places where large numbers of Ron Paul supporters will see them.
*8.* Copy the text below, paste it into your Facebook status box and post it. Below is an example image so you can see what it will look like.




> Will December 16th be Ron Paul's last stand against the establishment, or a new beginning in our fight for liberty? You're the one who has to make this decision.
> 
> If you choose to continue this fight and take it to the next level, join us by making your pledge to donate $100 to the Dec 16th "Tea Party" Money Bomb. Our goal is to obtain 50,000 pledges to donate $100 in order to raise a grand total of $5,000,000. Help Ron Paul win Iowa! Together, we can take back our Republic!
> 
> Pledge Here (50,000 Pledges Needed) - http://www.teaparty11.com/
>  Attend & Invite Here - http://www.facebook.com/​events/256624911052518/





*Use the Facebook Event "Invite Feature" as a way to Mass Mail your Friends to Pledge at TeaParty11.com*

*1.* Go to the *Facebook Event* page for the money bomb.
*2.* If you haven't done so already, hit the "I'm Attending" button near the top right corner of the screen.
*3.* Around the same location on the screen, click the "Invite Friends" button.
*4.* Check off all the people you want to invite.
*5.* At the bottom of the form, click on "Add a Personal Message" and urge them all to pledge at *www.Teaparty11.com*.
*6.* *REMEMBER: This method is for using event invitations as a way to spread the website. You MUST include a message linking to the website. The goal here is not to get them to accept the event invitation, though that does help. We need to get 50,000 pledges.*
*7.* If you have any friends that you know are definitely Ron Paul supporters, send them a message and ask them to pledge on the website.


*Getting Around the Facebook Event Invitation Limit*

*1.* To get around the Facebook event invitation limit, if Firefox is your browser, *watch this tutorial*.
*2.* *Install this add-on.*
*3.* *Install this script.*
*4.* Refresh the Facebook event page.
*5.* On the top right corner of the Facebook event page, click the "Invite Friends" button.
*6.* Your invitation box should now have a "Select All" option.


*Upload a Tea Party Banner Image to Advertise the Event*

*1.* Save the following picture to your computer and upload it onto your Facebook profile as a status update.
*2.* It will show up as a large banner ad in your friend's news feeds. This image is sized exactly for this purpose.
*3.* The best way to do this is to upload the picture as a status update on other Ron Paul Facebook pages.

*(Need a 320 x 200 image designed to advertise on Facebook)*


*Add this Email Pledge Widget to your Facebook Page*

*1.* Go to *this page*
*2.* Click "Add to a Page" on the bottom left-hand column, and select the page in which you would like to add it.
*3.* Go to the page you selected, and click the Tab on the left side entitled "Welcome"
*4.* Enter the code provided below, and click "Save and view tab".
*5.* After you've saved the page, go to the page's Wall and click "Edit Page".
*6.* Under "Manage Permissions", look for the drop down menu titled "Default Landing Tab", and select "Welcome". Then save.

*(Need a pledge widget built to advertise on Facebook)*


*----------------*
*Online Promotion:*
*----------------*

*Add these Email Pledge Banners to your Website*

*1.* Help us obtain email pledges by adding these pledge banners to your website.
*2.* Just copy the following code and use it to install the pledge banner.

*(Need pledge widgets built to advertise on Facebook)*


*------------------*
*YouTube Promotion:*
*------------------*

*Notify your Subscribers by Re-Uploading this Tea Party Promotional Video*

*1.* We've obtained permission for you to *download this video* and re-upload it.
*3.* Re-Uploading this video to your own account will notify all your subscribers about the money bomb.
*4.* This is the easiest and fastest way to spread word of the Tea Party Money Bomb across YouTube!
*5.* Use the following title and description to label your video with.




> *Title:* The American Upset - Ron Paul's 12/16 "Tea Party" Money Bomb - TeaParty11.com
> *Description:* Pledge at www.TeaParty11.com - Donate to RonPaul2012.com on 12/16



*Add Annotated Messages to All your Current & Future Ron Paul Videos*

*1.* On all current and future Ron Paul related videos, please add an annotation to the video linking to TeaParty11.com.
*2.* Annotations are interchangeable messages that pop up on the video player wherever and for however long you want them to.
*3.* Adding Your annotation to both the beginning of a video and the end will guarantee the Money Bomb message is seen by everyone.
*4.* *Click Here for a tutorial.* Annotations are the most powerful way to reach as many people on YouTube as possible.


*Leave Video Comments About the Money Bomb Linking to TeaParty11[dot]com*

*1.* Search Ron Paul or other related terms on YouTube and filter the results to show you recently uploaded videos.
*2.* Leave comments about the money bomb on every Ron Paul video you can find.
*3.* Link to the official website in your comments. In order to add the link, you may need to alter it to TeaParty11[dot]com.
*4.* Make sure to thumb up any other comments about the money bomb.
*5.* If you are the video uploader, making a comment will place it directly at the top of the comments section for all to see.
*6.* If the uploader thumbs up your comment, it will jump to the top. Send/PM the uploader a message asking them to do this for you.


*Get Other YouTubers to Upload this Tea Party Money Bomb Promotional Video*

*1.* If you notice any Ron Paul supporters on YouTube that have not promoted the Tea Party Money Bomb, please do the following.
*2.* Copy and send/PM the following message to the uploader. The message asks them to upload the video, notifying their subscribers.
*3.* We have a large list of YouTube accounts that can be messaged. Please post in this thread to ask how you can help us out.

*(Message not ready yet)*


*-----------------*
*Off-Line Promotion:*
*-----------------*

*Go to Ron Paul Events & Pass Out Flyers for the Tea Party Money Bomb*

*1.* Go to Kinkos or another printing shop and have these flyers printed out.

*(Waiting on somebody to design printable flyers. Please keep it light on the ink!)*

*------------------------------*
*Ron Paul Related Facebook Pages:*
*------------------------------*

*Main Facebook Pages*

Ron Paul
Ron Paul 2012


*Other Facebook Pages*

Judge Andrew Napolitano
Peter Schiff
Thomas E. Woods Jr.
Ron Paul.com
Campaign for Liberty
InforWars
The Constitution
Proud to be an American
DailyPaul
Blue Republican
RON PAUL!
Ron Paul Revolution
Ron Paul Polls
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Swag
Southeast liberty Project
1,000,000+ Citizens for Ron Paul & Jesse Ventura 2012
Over 1,000,000 fans for RON PAUL, after all "Freedom is popular."
Students for Ron Paul
Women for Ron Paul
Democrats For Ron Paul
Ron Paul 4 President
Ron Paul vs. Barack Obama in 2012
Ron Paul vs. Ben Bernanke
Americans for Dr. Ron Paul
The Revolution A Manifesto by Ron Paul
Ron Paul 'Constitutionally Correct' For President 2012
Life Would Be So Much Better With Ron Paul As President!
Farmers For Ron Paul
International Supporters For Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Fan Club
Veterans for Ron Paul 2012
Registering Republican Just to Vote for Ron Paul
Ron Paul's Republican Registration BOMB
Ron Paul's End the Fed
Ron Paul 2012 Directory
The Ron Paul Party
Ron Paul Homeschoolers
Ron Paul News
Ron Paul Fans
Ron Paul Forums
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Club
Ron Paul Flix
Ron Paul Delegates
Ron Paul 2012
Ron Paul Friends
Ron Paul Designs
RON PAUL 2012
Students for Ron Paul
Christians for Ron Paul 2012
Girls 4 Ron Paul
Veterans for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Social Networking Coalition
Ron Paul is a hero!
Ron Paul 2012
For Liberty: How the Ron Paul Revolution Watered A Withered Tree of Liberty
Catholics for Ron Paul
Ron Paul Moneybomb HQ
Ron Paul Revolution Shirt
Ron Paul for President
The Ron Paul Tab Revolution: Put the "RP Tab" on My "Like Page"
Evangelicals For Ron Paul
Americans for Ron Paul 2012


*State Facebook Pages*

Alabama
Alaska
American Samoa
Arizona
Arkansas
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
District of Columbia
Florida
Georgia
Guam
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota
Northern Mariana Islands
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Puerto Rico
Rhode Island
South Carolina
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Virgin Islands
Washington
West Virginia
Wisconsin
Wyoming

*Tea Party Facebook Pages*

The Tea Party
I am the Tea Party
Tea Party Union
Tea Party Blog

Too many smaller pages to list here. Just type Tea Party in Facebook Search and hit "See More Results for Tea Party"

----------


## GHoeberX

All very good, but you missed by far the biggest Tea Party facebook: 
Tea Party Patriots: http://www.facebook.com/teapartypatriots

That's a group where we should be getting attention! It has more likes then the Ron Paul facebook page!

----------


## nathanielyao

..

----------


## Sentinelrv

> All very good, but you missed by far the biggest Tea Party facebook: 
> Tea Party Patriots: http://www.facebook.com/teapartypatriots
> 
> That's a group where we should be getting attention! It has more likes then the Ron Paul facebook page!


I looked at that one but it looked like you couldn't make status updates on their page.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Posted on first post.  Let me know if you edit anything.
> 
> For latest updates, see first post.


Well, I was going to make my own thread using all of this. It's not helping putting it into the first post of this thread now because most people on this forum have already looked at it and will not look at it again. It won't bring any new exposure. Have you realized how many times you had to direct people to the first post because they didn't know you were updataing it? I'm going to make a new thread to gain the money bomb more attention, but like I said, I'm waiting on graphics first. Could you remove it from the first post please?

----------


## nathanielyao

NP, done




> Well, I was going to make my own thread using all of this. It's not helping putting it into the first post of this thread now because most people on this forum have already looked at it and will not look at it again. It won't bring any new exposure. Have you realized how many times you had to direct people to the first post because they didn't know you were updataing it? I'm going to make a new thread to gain the money bomb more attention, but like I said, I'm waiting on graphics first. Could you remove it from the first post please?

----------


## FBappDev

> I looked at that one but it looked like you couldn't make status updates on their page.


When a post has 150 Likes, and you Like that post and then comment on that post with the URL to teaparty11.com, and then read all the comments and Like the comments you think would be most sympathetic to the MoneyBOMB, the people whose comments you Like then get a notification you Liked their post. More people return to a thread of comments when their post is Liked than for any other reason.

I think we should hit http://www.facebook.com/teapartypatriots as hard as possible using this method.

1. Skim all of the comments in the Post thread, (this gives you a feel for where the thread is going)
2. Post the teaparty11.com URL with a very short comment accompanying the comment that is RELEVANT to the thread of comments under that post.
3. Read the comments in the Post thread again, this time more closely, (this gives you knowledge of that community and how to communicate with them)
4. Like those comments that are in agreement with our goals.
5. Make a second post that directly addresses the primary area of thought in the comment responses. Do not use the teaparty11.com URL in your second post, in your second post BE a part of that thread.

SHARING:

- Scan the Posts by the admins and SHARE the posts that are relevant to the MoneyBOMB to your friends, or your Community Page members.
- Admins for the page then get a notification that the Post has been shared and by whom. This also drives YOUR community members and friends to that page, drives their attention to that page.

SHARING is the most powerful tool to use on fb to build community. That is the inherent and basic tool that fb provides to it's users to build community. Sharing is MORE powerful than any other action you can perform on fb, that's how the software is written, that's it's paradigm. Just imagine an fb with no sharing.

- When you share, TAG other entities in that share that are MoneyBOMB supporters and they will come and comment and Like YOUR share.

--------------------------------------------------

It is of interest that this gigantic Tea Party site DOES NOT allow Wall posts by any entity other than the page's admins, and that is a weakness of sorts in the social networking world, it says a lot about how they feel about the public's participation in their process and their goals for the page.

There is a reason so many people Liked that page, and that reason, known to us, gives us a giant lever to use. Being a part of that community and interacting with it in comments on the posts is very important.

Also, the Community Pages that are posting comments on that page can then be ascertained and THOSE pages which surely share common community members can be targeted.

Of importance as well are the Community Pages that teapartypatriots have on their Like list, the largest of those should certainly be raider targets.

----------


## lucent

I would remove this picture:
http://www.teaparty11.com/assets/tem...ty-history.jpg

It says CIA on one of them, while Ron Paul isn't running on eliminating the CIA and could give a bad taste to non-Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, is there any word on those graphics? I just got home from work and am looking to put up that thread. It needs to be put up as soon as possible so we can move into the next phase of the money bomb.

----------


## anewvoice

SentinelRV - Shouldn't it read "The revolution continues" on the graphic?

Dusman - The 2007 site had Ron Paul's name as the first element people (most) will see, upper left.  The 2011 version has the name off screen, any chance to bring those into alignment, might handle some of the concerns.

Dusman - http://teaparty11.com fails to resolve.

----------


## anewvoice

Holy $#@!, 11,100 + pledges since I looked this morning?  I assume nobody was auto-loaded so that's just awesome!

----------


## GHoeberX

> Holy $#@!, 11,100 + pledges since I looked this morning?  I assume nobody was auto-loaded so that's just awesome!


William combined the BlackThisOut-mailing list with the TeaParty11-list. Hence the 11,403 pledges! Now we need to write an e-mail to the whole mailing list and with a reach of 11,000 people, the moneybomb can spread pretty quickly!

----------


## nathanielyao

> Dusman - http://teaparty11.com fails to resolve.


If you have Chrome you need to flush your cookies

----------


## m72mc

> William combined the BlackThisOut-mailing list with the TeaParty11-list. Hence the 11,403 pledges! Now we need to write an e-mail to the whole mailing list and with a reach of 11,000 people, the moneybomb can spread pretty quickly!


so only 300+ has actually pledged.. this seems deceptive when looking on the site.

----------


## toledosteve

> I would remove this picture:
> http://www.teaparty11.com/assets/tem...ty-history.jpg
> 
> It says CIA on one of them, while Ron Paul isn't running on eliminating the CIA and could give a bad taste to non-Ron Paul supporters.


That's probably a good idea to swap that one out...

----------


## RipperNT

> That's probably a good idea to swap that one out...


Yeah the whole 9/11 conspiracy theorists, New World Order ppl, birthers, etc I can honestly says turns people off and it turns them off quick. Love the illustrator, and believe in his right to free speech but if they follow his watermark some of his illustration are a tad controversial.

----------


## toledosteve

> Yeah the whole 9/11 conspiracy theorists, New World Order ppl, birthers, etc I can honestly says turns people off and it turns them off quick. Love the illustrator, and believe in his right to free speech but if they follow his watermark some of his illustration are a tad controversial.


I think a good picture of some of the large rallies would be a good fit to identify as the launch of the real tea party...agree?

----------


## lucent

> William combined the BlackThisOut-mailing list with the TeaParty11-list. Hence the 11,403 pledges! Now we need to write an e-mail to the whole mailing list and with a reach of 11,000 people, the moneybomb can spread pretty quickly!


I would argue against simply adding them. It wouldn't exactly be wise for a number of reasons.

----------


## toledosteve

> I would argue against simply adding them. It wouldn't exactly be wise for a number of reasons.


Well it would help with promotion, but for some who signed up to be part of BTO and may not be for this event, it's not really a true opt-in.  I think the suggested route would have been to send out an email to all the people from the BTO event and direct them to the pledge page to re-pledge their support of the event.

----------


## toledosteve

And Nathaniel -- been trying to get a hold of you, need some data from the list in order to make the chart synced back up with the pledge count.  Also was going to work on a live banner like the one above, the supervoterbomb.com goal thermometer, but just wanted to make sure we're still good on that before I dive in...there's not really a lot out there open source wise so I'll have to program my own.

Also setup Twitter (I hate twitter), and am encouraging anyone who does use it to use the hashtag #TeaParty11.

----------


## lucent

How about using this image from 2007?

http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/phot...t_2775579.jpeg

----------


## toledosteve

> How about using this image from 2007?
> 
> http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/phot...t_2775579.jpeg


I was thinking something along the lines of:

http://asftr.files.wordpress.com/200...-rally-046.jpg
or
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...e_Republic.jpg

Something to show those who may not be hardcore Ron Paul supporters that he REALLY DOES have a lot of support and that the history of the Tea Party (prior to being co-opted) was born out of the ashes of Ron's 2008 campaign.

----------


## nathanielyao

> And Nathaniel -- been trying to get a hold of you, need some data from the list in order to make the chart synced back up with the pledge count.  Also was going to work on a live banner like the one above, the supervoterbomb.com goal thermometer, but just wanted to make sure we're still good on that before I dive in...there's not really a lot out there open source wise so I'll have to program my own.
> 
> Also setup Twitter (I hate twitter), and am encouraging anyone who does use it to use the hashtag #TeaParty11.


Let me see if we can get that data to resync the pledge count.

----------


## toledosteve

> Let me see if we can get that data to resync the pledge count.


Thanks -- once it's synced it works fine, but its based off webhooks so the import from BTO probably caused some hiccups.  Takes a couple minutes to get it re-synced once I get that data imported.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> William combined the BlackThisOut-mailing list with the TeaParty11-list. Hence the 11,403 pledges! Now we need to write an e-mail to the whole mailing list and with a reach of 11,000 people, the moneybomb can spread pretty quickly!


Yes, but we want these people to have all the promotional materials available to them to spread around. That's why I've been waiting for Dusman to do the graphics before I stick up the thread. Once that's all up, we can send out the email and include a link to the promotion thread so people will know how to help out. They'll also be able to use all the avatars, image banners and pledge widgets.

----------


## toledosteve

> I would argue against simply adding them. It wouldn't exactly be wise for a number of reasons.


On Facebook, already having a couple people ask how the numbers jumped so quickly.  I understand why it was done, but to auto-enroll people into the next event, who may not be actually donating or participating, may not look good.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> SentinelRV - Shouldn't it read "The revolution continues" on the graphic?


Yes it should, but we don't have any updated graphics to use yet, so I'm using what has already been made until then.

----------


## lucent

I found this, would be good somewhere on the page. Maybe we could get permission or make something similar?

http://macmaniac411.deviantart.com/a...ndus-181162263

Edit: This person is a Ron Paul supporter, so he probably wouldn't mind.

Another one:
http://macmaniac411.deviantart.com/a...n-Me-180963632




> I was thinking something along the lines of:
> 
> http://asftr.files.wordpress.com/200...-rally-046.jpg
> or
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...e_Republic.jpg
> 
> Something to show those who may not be hardcore Ron Paul supporters that he REALLY DOES have a lot of support and that the history of the Tea Party (prior to being co-opted) was born out of the ashes of Ron's 2008 campaign.


I think the first is better than the second. It's protest, not a convention.

----------


## toledosteve

> I found this, would be good somewhere on the page. Maybe we could get permission or make something similar?
> 
> http://macmaniac411.deviantart.com/a...ndus-181162263
> 
> Edit: This person is a Ron Paul supporter, so he probably wouldn't mind.
> 
> Another one:
> http://macmaniac411.deviantart.com/a...n-Me-180963632
> 
> ...


I like those, especially the latter one...

----------


## lucent

Actually, when look at this image closer, it is nice. There should be a small thumbnail that enlarges.

----------


## lucent

> I like those, especially the latter one...


I've been urging dusman to put a Gadsden of some sort front and center on the website since the beginning. It is the symbol of the Tea Party.

----------


## FBappDev

I've been doing a study of Tea Party pages on facebook that have between 1,000 and 850,000 Likes.

1. The interaction metric for the Tea Party pages is very, very weak. Some pages with as many as 2,000 Likes only have as few as 30 people "Talking about this".

2. By and Large, Tea Party pages on fb do not carry any Ron Paul media, and many of the pages ban those who talk about Ron Paul "BY NAME".

- The way to approach these pages is to post Ron Paul "Points", and don't mention Ron Paul.

3. Most of the Tea Party pages are engrossed in ATTACKING the democrats with little or no substantive information, just parroting the Right Wing Main Stream Media, (if there is something like that, LOL)

4. There are more pages than usual in the Tea Party community as compared to other communities that do NOT allow people to post to their wall. They censor big time.

5. There are a LOT of Tea Party pages.

6. The "Tea Party" does not have a Candidate for the President of The United States of America and they of course desire and require one.

7. The Tea Party participants are overwhelmingly male, and of an older demographic than the Ron Paul base.

8. The Tea Party is filled with people who desire and "covet" WAR, although there are not many veterans in their group, just warmongers and voyeurs who like war.

9. The average level of intelligence of the poster and commenter, and their general knowledge of issues seems to be significantly lower than the Ron Paul base.

10. Many of the Tea Party pages look as though their administrators have abandoned the page with the most recent posts being weeks, or months old.

----------


## lucent

Someone want to setup a group and event on Restore the Republic?

http://www.rtr.org

Great social network filled with thousands of Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## toledosteve

> I've been doing a study of Tea Party pages on facebook that have between 1,000 and 850,000 Likes.
> 
> 1. The interaction metric for the Tea Party pages is very, very weak. Some pages with as many as 2,000 Likes only have as few as 30 people "Talking about this".
> 
> 2. By and Large, Tea Party pages on fb do not carry any Ron Paul media, and many of the pages ban those who talk about Ron Paul "BY NAME".
> 
> - The way to approach these pages is to post Ron Paul "Points", and don't mention Ron Paul.
> 
> 3. Most of the Tea Party pages are engrossed in ATTACKING the democrats with little or no substantive information, just parroting the Right Wing Main Stream Media, (if there is something like that, LOL)
> ...


That's pretty much what I've seen as well on the Tea Party pages I've visited, and I can't stress enough about point 2 -- I got banned like 3 minutes after posting a link to www.TeaParty11.com with what I thought was just a continuation of the conversation that was going on, offering my opinion, and then steering the conversation in the direction of RP.  That further hits the point home that the "Tea Party" is just re-branded establishment.

----------


## FBappDev

> That further hits the point home that the "Tea Party" is just re-branded establishment.


I agree, the sheep are in the pen so to speak. Some of those sheep were smart enough to be Ron Paul supporters in 2007-08, and many of them seem to have become disinterested in what the Page creators and Admins are feeding them as evidenced by the really low interaction metrics of those communities.

I'd say there is a good chance that many of them are willing to take a look at what Ron Paul has to offer and take a closer look at the Tea Party as it stands today.

----------


## mport1

Just invited a ton of people to the FB event.

----------


## dusman



----------


## lucent

> 


'

They _need_ to say Moneybomb and Ron Paul. Any widget also needs to say how much they are pledging for: $100.

----------


## Xelaetaks

.................

----------


## lucent

> Someone want to setup a group and event on Restore the Republic?
> 
> http://www.rtr.org
> 
> Great social network filled with thousands of Ron Paul supporters.


Repost.

----------


## dusman

> '
> 
> They _need_ to say Moneybomb and Ron Paul. Any widget also needs to say how much they are pledging for: $100.


Does that seem better?

----------


## lucent

> Does that seem better?


For the top and bottom ones, yes.

----------


## FBappDev

I've been working on an offshoot of the BTO fb campaign, the blacked out eyes, which promoted interaction with participants.

I've added the teaparty11 MoneyBOMB graphic to the profile pictures of several pages.

Most fb profile pics, (avatars), are not very tall, and most have room for the scroll underneath them. Take a look folks, tell me what you think please.

Celebrities for Ron Paul

Ron Paul MoneyBombers

Musicians for Ron Paul

Ron Paul Banners

Community Pages can certainly exercise this technique. I'm wondering how to get individuals to do this on their personal profiles.

Could the same techniques used during BTO be used to do this, wasn't there an app where people submitted their pics to be BTO'ed, how was that done?

----------


## FBappDev

DUSMAN ! :-)

Could you please attach the pic of Ron Paul with his hand on his chin, or make that available somehow in the thread, or just send it to me please, or drop a link in the thread to that pic.

I want to develop some facebook profile banners that emulate your widget banners. The user clicks any of the 5 pieces of the profile banner and lands inside the album where each of the 5 profile pics are gateways to www.teaparty11.com, and when the MB goes live, I change the URL to the secure, live URL at https://secure.ronpaul2012.com

Example:

fb gateway profile banner

----------


## dusman

http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/leaderboard/

----------


## lucent

> http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/leaderboard/


Awesome. When can we see a vertical one? I always get asked that when I am trying to get websites to put a widget on it.

----------


## dusman

> DUSMAN ! :-)
> 
> Could you please attach the pic of Ron Paul with his hand on his chin, or make that available somehow in the thread, or just send it to me please, or drop a link in the thread to that pic.
> 
> I want to develop some facebook profile banners that emulate your widget banners. The user clicks any of the 5 pieces of the profile banner and lands inside the album where each of the 5 profile pics are gateways to www.teaparty11.com, and when the MB goes live, I change the URL to the secure, live URL at https://secure.ronpaul2012.com
> 
> Example:
> 
> fb gateway profile banner

----------


## dusman

> Awesome. When can we see a vertical one? I always get asked that when I am trying to get websites to put a widget on it.


In about 10 minutes!

----------


## dusman

http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/half-page/

----------


## lucent

Will there be a smaller one?

----------


## lucent

Oh yeah, could someone make a nice Facebook avatar similar to those above? But make it so it is apparent it is advertising the moneybomb even if it is small? Text is hard to read on the one I have.

----------


## dusman

http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/vert-rect/

----------


## lucent

The code to insert them on a website?

Also we need RPF to get a widget up top.

----------


## dusman



----------


## lucent

Thanks.

----------


## dusman

> The code to insert them on a website?
> 
> Also we need RPF to get a widget up top.


Will have this tomorrow early on hopefully.

----------


## lucent

Would there be a way to include the sharethis with the widget, sized proportionately underneath it?

----------


## lucent

Also, does it have an official Twitter account?

----------


## qwerty

trying to promote. 

promoting the official site, not the facebook event.

----------


## lucent

All the widget codes should just have <br><a href="http://www.teaparty11.com">http://www.teaparty11.com</a> outside of the code and underneath the widget to increase the amount of websites linking to it thus increasing search engine results.

----------


## lucent

How were the default Facebook images set for http://www.teaparty11.com? Were they simply grabbed off the website? If so, could you add the new images with Moneybomb and the date in it to the website?

----------


## qwerty

PLEASE! Tell me that we are using "update e-mails" to the people who have pledged like Trevor did on 07 ?

----------


## dusman

> PLEASE! Tell me that we are using "update e-mails" to the people who have pledged like Trevor did on 07 ?


Yes, we are implementing the update e-mails. 

I'll have a look at the Facebook image being loaded. I'm assuming that is what you are talking about?

----------


## lucent

Cheap Facebook and Google advertising on Ebay




> I'll have a look at the Facebook image being loaded. I'm assuming that is what you are talking about?


The one whenever I add a url.

----------


## danbeaulieu

there should be  a contest for this one like there was for BTO moneybomb. I think that was successful considering that the contest started like 3 days before the bomb. Start it now.

----------


## nyrgoal99

We need to recycle some of the videos that brought us in 6 million dollars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG_OwTthS-E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKZmIzEMUN8


This one is pretty good from 2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6D3u...eature=related

Paul v Giuliani
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7dnFDdwu0

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Bump!

----------


## qwerty

spread the word on facebook now!!!! getting lot of attention!

----------


## qwerty

> Yes, we are implementing the update e-mails.


awesome! When the first e-mail goes out ?

----------


## dusman

> awesome! When the first e-mail goes out ?


As soon as we get pledges straight. It's counting everyone, so we have to get it back to just Tea Party pledges.

----------


## lucent

When the widgets and stuff are done and the planning thread goes up, you should have a redirection address to it from something like teaparty11.com/planning or planning.teaparty11.com

----------


## lucent

Right now I'm feeling a bit frustrated. I want a page to link to that gives all the banners and widgets so I can start inviting sites to promote the moneybomb. It has been ten days since November 11th. That's like 10 wasted days. Banners and widgets should have been the number 1 priority because banners and widgets FREE advertising.

----------


## lucent

Why is this thread sticky again? No one reads sticky threads.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Why is this thread sticky again? No one reads sticky threads.


We got a lot more new participation with a sticky.

----------


## lucent

> We got a lot more new participation with a sticky.


Really? Where?

----------


## lucent

Since I don't have what I need to advertise this, I kinda feel like pulling out my hair.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> We got a lot more new participation with a sticky.


I don't think that's true. Participation decreases with stickies. They're in a spot where the eye skips over. It becomes part of the background of the forum. I honestly couldn't tell you what's stickied without looking myself right now. Letting it be bumped keeps it in front of the eyes. We didn't need to have anything stickied for Black This Out. I would suggest unstickying it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Right now I'm feeling a bit frustrated. I want a page to link to that gives all the banners and widgets so I can start inviting sites to promote the moneybomb. It has been ten days since November 11th. That's like 10 wasted days. Banners and widgets should have been the number 1 priority because banners and widgets FREE advertising.


Dusman already did some image banners. I sent him a request via email for a couple more different sized images to be made. When he posts them here along with the pledge banner code, I'll put up the promotion thread. I agree with you the promotion materials should be our #1 priority right now. It's the easiest thing to get out of the way.

----------


## nathanielyao

Just yesterday this was posted:




> Isn't this in the works yet?  There needs to be weeks of planning for one!  Lots of people have to know about it.  Excellent chance to get the "tea party" behind its original "founder".




When it was originally stickied we had new people come in and help.  Then other people noticed it was stickied and demanded that the sticky be removed, and those that demanded it removed did not return to participate.  So people do read stickies.




> Really? Where?





> I don't think that's true. Participation decreases with stickies. They're in a spot where the eye skips over. It becomes part of the background of the forum. I honestly couldn't tell you what's stickied without looking myself right now. Letting it be bumped keeps it in front of the eyes. We didn't need to have anything stickied for Black This Out. I would suggest unstickying it.


We can always bump this thread for those who don't read stickies:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?330469

----------


## lucent

They need to unsticky this and then sticky a link to the thread.

----------


## lucent

So why is it 10 days in and we still don't have an official Twitter account?

----------


## cero

please unsticky the thread

----------


## nathanielyao

When the promotion thread is up, we'll keep that unstickied and this thread stickied, for those who don't and do read stickies respectively.




> Dusman already did some image banners. I sent him a request via email for a couple more different sized images to be made. When he posts them here along with the pledge banner code, I'll put up the promotion thread. I agree with you the promotion materials should be our #1 priority right now. It's the easiest thing to get out of the way.

----------


## nathanielyao

> please unsticky the thread


Thank you for noticing the sticky for the second time.  Besides recommending the thread be unstickied (for the second time), care to paticipate and help in other ways as well?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> When the promotion thread is up, we'll keep that unstickied and this thread stickied, for those who don't and do read stickies respectively.


That sounds fine.

----------


## cero

> Thank you for noticing the sticky for the second time.  Besides recommending the thread be unstickied (for the second time), care to paticipate and help in other ways as well?


sure, I'm hitting up the people that attended BTO on facebook but if you need help with anything else let me know.
but ya people don't read stickies...

----------


## nathanielyao

> sure, I'm hitting up the people that attended BTO on facebook but if you need help with anything else let me know.
> but ya people don't read stickies...


Thanks for helping to promote!

This should solve the problem of the stickies:



> When the promotion thread is up, we'll keep that unstickied and this thread stickied, for those who don't and do read stickies respectively.





> That sounds fine.

----------


## lucent

Sigh, widgets...

----------


## FBappDev

NEW METRICS, NEW STATISTICS

Facebook has begun to roll out a major upgrade to their "Insights" for Community Pages.

We should be looking very closely at these backend reports for our Community Pages, specifically with respect to the virality and the popularity of posts that relate to the teaparty11 MoneyBomb.

Also, very important, the ability to EXPORT your insight statistics, (page metrics), is included in the upgrade.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Sigh, widgets...


He did say he was posting the code tonight right?

----------


## lucent

> He did say he was posting the code tonight right?


He said yesterday he hoped to post it early on today.

----------


## lucent

A lot of frustration I am feeling is coming from knowing there's only a handful of us promoting it and helping out.

----------


## FBappDev

> A lot of frustration I am feeling is coming from knowing there's only a handful of us promoting it and helping out.


And the more bellyaching you do, the more NAGGING you do, the more difficult you make it for those who are making images, writing code and writing editorial copy.

Don't ask what WE can do ... ask yourself what YOU can do.

At this rate, this thread will be FILLED with your nagging, so stop.

----------


## lucent

> And the more bellyaching you do, the more NAGGING you do, the more difficult you make it for those who are making images, writing code and writing editorial copy.
> 
> Don't ask what WE can do ... ask yourself what YOU can do.
> 
> At this rate, this thread will be FILLED with your nagging, so stop.


So, will it be okay to "nag" as you call it when we are a week away and we are practically in the same position we are in now?

----------


## Democrat4Paul

hi guys

are you tea party people in here? Ron Paul tea party people? is there a difference?

i wonder how some in the tea party reconcile Paul's "liberal" social vision with oft times socially conservative values held by some in the TP? are these so called "conservative values" what keep many in the TP movement from supporting Paul? or are some in the TP not to be trusted and just sort of "Super Republicans," so to speak?

IOW business as usual using the Constitution to manipulate and hide behind? 

some TP candidates and supporters don't really support complete freedom and liberty for all, it seems. so, are there different "camps" so to speak?

----------


## nathanielyao

> hi guys
> 
> are you tea party people in here? Ron Paul tea party people? is there a difference?


Yes, we are Tea Party people, RP tea party people.  RP can stand for Ron Paul or Real Pure Tea Party People LOL.




> i wonder how some in the tea party reconcile Paul's "liberal" social vision with oft times socially conservative values held by some in the TP? are these so called "conservative values" what keep many in the TP movement from supporting Paul? or are some in the TP not to be trusted and just sort of "Super Republicans," so to speak?


Personally I think the last of your questions is correct.  A few in the TP are not to be trusted "Super Republicans" but a vast majority are concerned Americans who when they hear about RP go "Oh, He's right, why did I not hear about him before?"




> IOW business as usual using the Constitution to manipulate and hide behind? some TP candidates and supporters don't really support complete freedom and liberty for all, it seems. so, are there different "camps" so to speak?


We are the Tea Party and we support Ron Paul!

----------


## nyrgoal99

This is not updating, same number attending on the webpage as when I signed up yesterday

----------


## Sentinelrv

> A few in the TP are not to be trusted "Super Republicans" but a vast majority are concerned Americans who when they hear about RP go "Oh, He's right, why did I not hear about him before?"


And they didn't hear about him because the so-called Tea Party leaders are really establishment Republicans in disguise that try their best to suppress Ron's message. Did you notice FBappDev's post about how many of the Tea Party Facebook pages don't even allow you to post status updates? They try their best to control information and censor those who post things that are threatening to their credibility.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> This is not updating, same number attending on the webpage as when I signed up yesterday


I believe Dusman said there is a problem with the pledges and he's trying to fix it.

----------


## lucent

nathanielyao, would you create an official Twitter account and an http://www.rtr.org Group and Event?

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Don't ask what WE can do ... ask yourself what YOU can do.


I'm tweeting it every day until Dec 8th, when it's over. I tweet with a link to the teaparty11.com site so people can check it out.

----------


## FBappDev

> hi guys
> 
> are you tea party people in here? Ron Paul tea party people? is there a difference? ... are there different "camps" so to speak?


There are two camps in the Tea Party.

Camp #1 = Ron Paul

Camp #2 = No Candidate

----------


## GHoeberX

Hey, im running some youtube ads on my video to promote the moneybomb. I have 35 +35 characters to use in the text.


Would like to hear your suggestions! I currently have:
"they will raise the debt ceiling again and again, until you do something"

But I think the text should be better. Your suggestions please

----------


## lucent

I've been promoting it on Facebook. With my dealings with people on there, we really should run ads there. There are a lot of people who uses solely Facebook for their information. They don't visit forums or anything. People simply put stuff on their wall and then other people go there.

----------


## FBappDev

> Hey, im running some youtube ads on my video to promote the moneybomb. I have 35 +35 characters to use in the text.
> 
> 
> Would like to hear your suggestions! I currently have:
> "they will raise the debt ceiling again and again, until you do something"
> 
> But I think the text should be better. Your suggestions please


Chinese loans, Obama strikes, death.

----------


## lucent

I wouldn't use that above for uh major obvious reasons. As in don't mixed the third word and last word together.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

How are the graphics and widgets coming? Alot of people waiting to kick the promotion into high gear.

----------


## qwerty

> How are the graphics and widgets coming? Alot of people waiting to kick the promotion into high gear.


AGREE!

We need the widgets to the most popular sites NOW!

----------


## qwerty

why blackthisout.com can´t be re-directed to teaparty11.com site ?

----------


## Okie RP fan

Is this going to be our last money bomb before the primaries?

----------


## qwerty

Remember that there are lot of people who won´t pledge cause they don´t afford to donate 100 $, but they will donate what they can afford!

Key is just to get the word out!!! 




> Is this going to be our last money bomb before the primaries?


Before Iowa and NH, i thinks so.

It would be smart to have moneybomb after those when we finish well!

----------


## Okie RP fan

Ok. So this is our new BTO, I take it? Looks like we are going all out for this one.

----------


## nathanielyao

> How are the graphics and widgets coming? Alot of people waiting to kick the promotion into high gear.


Looks like they were buried in the thread, here they are:

<iframe width="300" height="600" src="http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/half-page/index.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>

<iframe width="729" height="91" src="http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/leaderboard/index.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>

<iframe width="240" height="400" src="http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/vert-rect/index.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>

Preview:
http://www.teaparty11.com/widgets.html

----------


## truthsaga

The pledges are still at 11,496..?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Looks like they were buried in the thread, here they are:
> 
> <iframe width="300" height="600" src="http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/half-page/index.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="729" height="91" src="http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/leaderboard/index.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="240" height="400" src="http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/banners/vert-rect/index.php" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
> 
> Preview:
> http://www.teaparty11.com/widgets.html


Where did these come from? Dusman posted links to three widgets he made, but he said he was going to post the code for them the next day. I don't think it's possible that he posted the code and everyone in this thread missed it. We've been waiting for the last couple days for this. Do you have contact with Dusman? He seems to have disappeared, or at least he must be very busy. I know he has a business to run, so I don't want to annoy him with requests. I had sent him an email asking for a couple custom sized promotional images, but I haven't heard back from him yet.

----------


## anewvoice

Do we have a completion date for the site?  
When will the BTO e-mail list be contacted?
Is there a formal "advertising" thread, instructions and groups, meetups, facebook and marketing images?

----------


## GHoeberX

> Hey, im running some youtube ads on my video to promote the moneybomb. I have 35 +35 characters to use in the text.
> 
> 
> Would like to hear your suggestions! I currently have:
> "they will raise the debt ceiling again and again, until you do something"
> 
> But I think the text should be better. Your suggestions please


I've changed it to:

"The American Upset
People are revolting in the USA! 
Last chance to prevent bankruptcy!"

Hopefully this will cause more curiosity!

----------


## nathanielyao

Dusman is quite busy so I'm trying to help out as well with my very limited knowledge of coding.  Those are the codes and they should be working.  Right now I need help contacting coalition sites.  You can go ahead and put up the promotion thread Sentinel, Dusman is swamped at the moment.




> Where did these come from? Dusman posted links to three widgets he made, but he said he was going to post the code for them the next day. I don't think it's possible that he posted the code and everyone in this thread missed it. We've been waiting for the last couple days for this. Do you have contact with Dusman? He seems to have disappeared, or at least he must be very busy. I know he has a business to run, so I don't want to annoy him with requests. I had sent him an email asking for a couple custom sized promotional images, but I haven't heard back from him yet.

----------


## qwerty

blackthisout.com should re-direct people to teaparty11.com....

----------


## dusman

> blackthisout.com should re-direct people to teaparty11.com....


We're going to do something a tad different. BlackThisOut.com provides for a nice search engine capability for TeaParty11.com. 

Basically, we'll be creating a linking strategy from the BTO web site so we can boost search engine rankings.

----------


## tsetsefly

The pledges went from 11,546 to 800???

----------


## anewvoice

> The pledges went from 11,546 to 800???


Cleared out the auto-loaded from BTO list.  Hopefully a good many of them choose to sign up again.  We need people advertising this all over facebook, see other promotion thread.

----------


## groverblue

> Cleared out the auto-loaded from BTO list.  Hopefully a good many of them choose to sign up again.  We need people advertising this all over facebook, see other promotion thread.


Why didn't you just send a letter to those emails promoting December 16?

----------


## dusman

> Why didn't you just send a letter to those emails promoting December 16?


That's what we are going to do; however, we had to clear BTO pledges from TeaParty pledges so that BTO people will have an opportunity to pledge for this one specifically.

----------


## qwerty

will we add the facebook event to site this time ?

This is a good promotion day for me! I can promote allmost all day!

----------


## dusman

> will we add the facebook event to site this time ?
> 
> This is a good promotion day for me! I can promote allmost all day!


I'll do this tomorrow when I get a chance.

----------


## lucent

Why are there websites linked under coalition area that don't even have a Tea Party banner? Ron Paul Resupply is an example.

----------


## anewvoice

Might be a good idea to list out all the "Tea Party" endorsements as well, there have been a few?

----------


## groverblue

Change your profile image to support this. If you don't have an image, use this one:

http://www.johnmanko.com/blog/2011/1...eaparty11-com/

----------


## qwerty

Please! Make threads about this to Daily Paul too!

----------


## nathanielyao

> Why are there websites linked under coalition area that don't even have a Tea Party banner? Ron Paul Resupply is an example.


Just checked, they do.

----------


## pipewerKz

I pledged when there was over 11k. I did pledge for BTO. Was my name cleared out and do I have to pledge again?

----------


## nathanielyao

Hmm, we need to check that, would you be able to PM me the email you used?




> I pledged when there was over 11k. I did pledge for BTO. Was my name cleared out and do I have to pledge again?

----------


## wgadget

Well, I tried to pledge a few days ago, and it said I already had. But I'm gonna go and try again, in case my name was cleared off the rolls.

Edit...SURE ENOUGH, this time my pledge went through.  

Not to all:  It's time to re-pledge if you haven't in the last day or so.

----------


## pipewerKz

I just tried to pledge again and it said I am already registered.

----------


## lucent

Edited.

----------


## Crotale

I created this thread for the last moneybomb but there didn't seem to be much appetite about it. Either that or nobody saw the thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-Adam-Kokesh

I'll post what I suggested here:

Get someone interviewed about the moneybomb on Adam Kokesh 

http://www.adamvstheman.com/




> We’re starting fresh on suggestions with the start of the new show! With this format, guest interviews will be separate videos on the same YouTube channel and can be as long or as short as they need to be! When any guest gets 100 votes, they’ll be taken off the list, I’ll send an email and make a phone call, and it’s up to them to respond. If they get to 100 votes before they respond, I’ll contact them again. It’s that simple. With topic suggestions, I’ll try to cover every topic that gets to 300, and take them down when I do. When you are suggesting guests, please only include the first and last name so it displays properly. Long suggestions will automatically be truncated. Perhaps we could all do a suggestion bomb to get someone on to talk about the upcoming moneybomb: http://www.adamvstheman.com/suggestions


Adam Kokesh is a libertarian and well-versed in Austrian Economics. He supports Ron Paul so will most likely give us a nice plug - he has done some nice plugs for other freedom orientated efforts in the past. 

The major factor is that he attracts a large audience a sizeable proportion of which are libertarians and Ron Paul supporters.  So let's do this thing!!!!

Oh and Adam is very active on twitter as well, so it would definately be worth sending him a tweet too: @adamkokesh

----------


## Crotale

This is another thing that I've suggested for both previous moneybombs which despite a warm response struggled to get off the ground:

Advertise TeaParty11 on Infowars.com

We definately need to get this happening for TeaParty11. We need to expand our donor base if this thing is going to be successful and there's not a better way to do this than by advertising on infowars. 

InfoWars.com:
 √ Over 8 Million Visitors per month
 √ Over 3 Million Absolute Unique Visitors per month
 √ Over 20 Million Page views per month

http://static.infowars.com/ads/mediakit_public.pdf

We definately should seriously consider setting up a chipin to put some banners/widgets on infowars.com. If we buy some space there, our numbers would surge.

 Can someone who knows what they doing please get this ball rolling (I would but I live in the UK, don't know how these things work and am not reputable enough - I could be anyone). Anyone here got experience/contacts in internet advertising?

I pledge to donate £25, screw that actually £50, to the chip-in (or whatever that equates to in dollars). That's alot for me because I'm a 17 year old student with no disposable income.

 I really reckon this is an avenue DEFINATELY worth persuing, it would pay dividends. The audience over there is the right mentality and would get behind this thing. 

So....let's get a chip-in, buy some banner space on Infowars, put up a widget, advertise TeaParty11 on there. Reap the rewards. 

http://www.infowars.com/advertise-with-infowars/

----------


## GHoeberX

Based on the first reactions on facebook, about 50% of the persons sees a problem with the current Tea Party association. If I would criticize ourselves, I think we have indeed too few attention for the original Boston Tea Party.

This is our current text:

"_TEA PARTY CHOOSES PAUL
The Tea Party represents a shift in America's mindset toward fiscal responsibility. We are opposed to any candidate who supported TARP or the bailouts that have plagued America's economy. We stand against the Federal Reserve and the trillions of dollars they have loaned to foreign banks, causing massive inflation across the globe.

We, the Tea Party, stand behind the only candidate who predicted the housing collapse - Congressman Ron Paul. If you are a Tea Party member, it is up to you to make Ron Paul YOUR President!

TEA PARTY HISTORY
Who really started the modern Tea Party movement in America? There are many who will claim that the Tea Party was established in 2009; however, the Ron Paul grassroots started this nationwide brushfire leading up to December 16th, 2007 when we raised $6 million dollars in a single day for Ron Paul_"

I really think we have to improve this text! One of my earlier suggestions (about ten pages back) was to at least mention Ron Paul is regarded as the intellectual father of the Modern Tea Party. I still think that's a good idea to add.

However, more important our text totally lacks mention of the Tea Party of 1773... I think we should add it into the website text as well. I'm not the best writer, but I do believe the current text should be tweaked a bit!

----------


## WD-NY

Good call ghoeber - Write it up and we'll put it in

----------


## GHoeberX

> Might be a good idea to list out all the "Tea Party" endorsements as well, there have been a few?


Good idea. I'll start with this one:

*Ron Paul Endorsed by Cedar Rapids Tea Party Founder*
http://www.thestatecolumn.com/iowa/r...party-founder/

----------


## lucent

http://libertyclick.com added the widget to their website. Would you add them to the coalition sites? Here is their banner.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Fix the double space between "top." and "join":

"aiming for the top.  Join us on December 16th"

----------


## nathanielyao

Minor Fixes...

Added pledge field under video to take action right after seeing video.
Letter to patriots,
Boston Tea Party reference
r3volution hello! to us RPer's




> Based on the first reactions on facebook, about 50% of the persons sees a problem with the current Tea Party association. If I would criticize ourselves, I think we have indeed too few attention for the original Boston Tea Party.
> 
> This is our current text:
> 
> "_TEA PARTY CHOOSES PAUL
> The Tea Party represents a shift in America's mindset toward fiscal responsibility. We are opposed to any candidate who supported TARP or the bailouts that have plagued America's economy. We stand against the Federal Reserve and the trillions of dollars they have loaned to foreign banks, causing massive inflation across the globe.
> 
> We, the Tea Party, stand behind the only candidate who predicted the housing collapse - Congressman Ron Paul. If you are a Tea Party member, it is up to you to make Ron Paul YOUR President!
> 
> ...





> Good call ghoeber - Write it up and we'll put it in

----------


## RonPaulEverett

I've never used chipin but let's do one for a facebook ad aimed at Republicans, Ron Paul, Libertarian. The last 2 weeks to either the event page or the teaparty11.com site its self. 

Also "Tyler Durden". www.zerohedge.com is a huge ron paul fan. Get an ad on his economic site? Get the Judge on FoxNews and Ron Paul to due something similar to BlackThisOut out on their facebook profile pics again but related to this money bomb. 

supervoterbomb.com should also run a widget. Lots of traffic there now.

----------


## lucent

http://www.ronpaul2012podcast.com has a widget on their website. Could you add them to the Coalition?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Can we get a link to the promotion thread on the main website? We need people to have a guide on how to promote effectively. I think my guide works very well, but people need to know that it exists in order to use it.

----------


## qwerty

where are you guys promoting ? i´m not seeing you ?

----------


## GHoeberX

> Minor Fixes...
> 
> Added pledge field under video to take action right after seeing video.
> Letter to patriots,
> Boston Tea Party reference
> r3volution hello! to us RPer's


Yep it's better now! What do you think of adding that he's the intellectual godfather of the Tea Party under the 'Tea Party History' tab?

----------


## lucent

Edited.

----------


## lucent

Where RonPaul.com puts the widget is a seriously crappy place. No one is ever going to see that.

----------


## whippoorwill

To whom it may concern,

       I am a big Ron Paul fan..I donate almost every week. Please listen to me. You are now a mainstream movement, look and act like it! In your latest money bomb promo the lead off vid has that creepy guy in a mask using the words "you need only look into a mirror if you need someone to blame". That is not mainstream! That turn off the mainstream. One of the biggest rebukes I receive form main stream people is that "He blames America". Please don't foster this image.

For Liberty,

----------


## lucent

Ron Paul Directory has put a widget on their website. They need added to the coalition. This is their banner. This also use this.

----------


## lucent

Could I get a widget that is 150px in width?

----------


## lucent

A pledge thermometer would be nice.

----------


## lucent

Two more coalition sites:

http://www.aboutronpaul.com http://aboutronpaul.com/My%20Images/...ite%20logo.JPG
http://www.ronpaulcountry.com http://www.ronpaulcountry.com/sites/..._dave_grad.png

----------


## FBappDev

> Where RonPaul.com puts the widget is a seriously crappy place. No one is ever going to see that.


You only have to scroll the screen 27 times to see it! I mean, that's what I call solid, pro-design, 27 scrolls of the screen to get to the bottom, where the pledge widget is ... it's genius, absolute brilliance.

----------


## lucent

Another site to the coalition: http://www.ronpaulnews.net




> You only have to scroll the screen 27 times to see it! I mean, that's what I call solid, pro-design, 27 scrolls of the screen to get to the bottom, where the pledge widget is ... it's genius, absolute brilliance.


No way to contact them either, their contact form is broken.

----------


## Jessie Clyde

And don't forget the Ron Paul Sign Bomb on December 16th.


Info About The Ron Paul Sign Bomb December 16
Bumper Stickers and Yard Signs send the message. One well placed yard sign can be seen by over 5,000 people a day. One bumper sticker is a personal endorsement that will influence hundreds of people.
Ron can't do it alone. It's our future and our fight. The Founding Fathers pledged "our lives, our fortunes and our sacred honor". It will take nothing less today. It takes more than hitting a Youtube 'Like' button to make you an activist. Get some signs and become the media.
Do something. Give something. Don't wait. Ron Paul 2012 and Today

Testimony from one local Ron Paul Meetup
"My local meetup group is getting together this weekend to figure out where we're going to do the sign bomb. I'm going to Lowes in the next few days to buy a roll of Tyvek and I'm going to use a friend's projector to make a 3 ft x 4 ft stencil that says Ron Paul 2012. 
I figure one roll of Tyvek will make about 40 signs that will be large enough to be seen on freeway overpasses."
Instructions on how to make home made signs and more info on the Ron Paul Sign Bomb:
http://www.ronpaulgrassrootshq.com/ron-paul-news.html

Ron Paul yard signs send a profound message and make a strong impression in the brain that Ron Paul is a viable candidate.
As we saw in 2008, several hundred thousand yard signs cluttered the highways of American and this made Ron Paul a top tier candidate. We are seeing this trend again today.  Everyone needs to ensure that their local highways have the Ron Paul message.  One sign can be seen by several thousand a day, and a over a hundred thousand in just a couple of weeks.  We won the battle of the yard signs decisively in 2008, so let's do it again.  Make your own home made signs, or shop around and buy them in bulk for around $2.00 each.
Insure your town is covered by the Sign Bomb date of Dec 16.
Here is more info about sign sources, and home made info:
See: http://www.dailypaul.com/163670/i-ne...aul-yard-signs

----------


## nathanielyao

Fleshed out Tea Party History.  Take a look at the new page content




> Based on the first reactions on facebook, about 50% of the persons sees a problem with the current Tea Party association. If I would criticize ourselves, I think we have indeed too few attention for the original Boston Tea Party.
> 
> This is our current text:
> 
> "_TEA PARTY CHOOSES PAUL
> The Tea Party represents a shift in America's mindset toward fiscal responsibility. We are opposed to any candidate who supported TARP or the bailouts that have plagued America's economy. We stand against the Federal Reserve and the trillions of dollars they have loaned to foreign banks, causing massive inflation across the globe.
> 
> We, the Tea Party, stand behind the only candidate who predicted the housing collapse - Congressman Ron Paul. If you are a Tea Party member, it is up to you to make Ron Paul YOUR President!
> 
> ...

----------


## qwerty

can you change the widget so that there would be the URL too...

----------


## lucent

> Fleshed out Tea Party History.  Take a look at the new page content


Way too many pledge forms. 

Why not have it where the one under the pledge text floats as you scroll down instead?




> can you change the widget so that there would be the URL too...


The widget definitely needs the url on it.

----------


## GHoeberX

> Fleshed out Tea Party History.  Take a look at the new page content


I think you definitely improved it!

----------


## lucent

Here's the banner for Ron Paul Country.

http://i.imgur.com/bA1RE.jpg

----------


## tsetsefly

How can the facebook page only have 395 likes? Ron Paul is huge on he internet and facebook come on people start sharing this event!

----------


## lucent

I still need a widget that is no more than 150px wide.

----------


## Thurifer

We need everyone inviting people on facebook for this promotion!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I need help messaging people on YouTube to promote the money bomb...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...mes-to-Message

----------


## Sentinelrv

Please add this video to the website...

http://youtu.be/_AlrkaCv5LM

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Can we get a link to the promotion thread on the main website? We need people to have a guide on how to promote effectively. I think my guide works very well, but people need to know that it exists in order to use it.


I'm still waiting for an answer on this. Where is Dusman? I haven't seen him post on here for a while now.

----------


## lucent

He has been completely MIA from what I've seen. I still need a 150px wide widget.

----------


## lucent

Why is the widget page completely missing the horizontal widget now?

----------


## rideurlightning

So I see that the bar has been raised to 65,000, yet we have hardly broken 1,000. Any ideas on how to really push this?

----------


## tsetsefly

> So I see that the bar has been raised to 65,000, yet we have hardly broken 1,000. Any ideas on how to really push this?


TH counter was up to 11,000 a couple of days ago not sure what happened... We should really promote this hard on FB... It cant be with more than 600,000 likes on facebook we cant get the message out to at least 100/200 thousands who are willing to donate.

----------


## nathanielyao

> I'm still waiting for an answer on this. Where is Dusman? I haven't seen him post on here for a while now.


He's working on the promotion page, there will be a link to it, basically it is your promotion thread with some additions




> He has been completely MIA from what I've seen. I still need a 150px wide widget.


Spoke to RP podcast, waiting for their response




> Why is the widget page completely missing the horizontal widget now?


Fixed, I think.




> TH counter was up to 11,000 a couple of days ago not sure what happened... We should really promote this hard on FB... It cant be with more than 600,000 likes on facebook we cant get the message out to at least 100/200 thousands who are willing to donate.


Posted previously, short story is BTO pledges got mixed with TP11 pledges.

----------


## lucent

We _really_ need to advertise this on Facebook and Google Adwords. nathanielyao, would you be willing to setup a ChipIn and advertise it?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Something that needs to be done that shouldn't take a long time is to update the Facebook event banner. It needs to say "The Revolution Continues" and the goals need to be changed.

----------


## lucent

It would be nice if we could get Ron Paul Forums, Daily Paul, and RonPaul.com to send out daily emails urging people to pledge and promote it.

nathanielyao, dusman, would you ask them?  They all have email lists with a lot of different Ron Paul supporters.

dusman also needs to send out a daily email from now to December 16th. Tea Party 07 did this. Each one being new.

----------


## lucent

http://ronpaulfilm.com has a widget up.

Banner they use: http://ronpaulfilm.com/includes/temp...mages/logo.png

They are also asking for a widget that is 220px or smaller in width.

----------


## lucent

http://freeindependentsun.com has also put up a widget. No banner to put up.

Also, Ron Paul Flix does not have a widget, would you email them? One that is obvious and on every page would be nice.

----------


## lucent

http://libertyclick.com account was suspended. No idea why.

----------


## GHoeberX

> So I see that the bar has been raised to 65,000, yet we have hardly broken 1,000. Any ideas on how to really push this?


My opinion: Ridiculous to set the bar to 65,000 pledges. If we will make 25,000 pledges, it would be quite a miracle already. My earlier suggestion (50.000) was already very high, but to even raise it to 65.000 is not only unrealistic, but almost discouraging.

Then: to get the moneybomb under the attention of the big audience of Ron Paul supporters, *we need the big facebook pages to promote it*. I contacted the Ron Paul 2012-person who added it to their facebook wall, but removed it a bit later. However: I didn't get a response. And the official Ron Paul facebook-wall I can't get in touch with.

Someone has to step up and contact the campaign to help promoting the moneybomb on the two big facebook pages. It feels like because of the big facebook-pages, the Ron Paul movement is more fragmented now than in 2007/2008.

----------


## AmberH

> So I see that the bar has been raised to 65,000, yet we have hardly broken 1,000. Any ideas on how to really push this?



We  need a more realistic goal of 10,000 pledges. If we get the 10,000 then the goal could be raised. 65,000 pledges is just looking silly at this point.

----------


## dusman

> My opinion: Ridiculous to set the bar to 65,000 pledges. If we will make 25,000 pledges, it would be quite a miracle already. My earlier suggestion (50.000) was already very high, but to even raise it to 65.000 is not only unrealistic, but almost discouraging.
> 
> Then: to get the moneybomb under the attention of the big audience of Ron Paul supporters, *we need the big facebook pages to promote it*. I contacted the Ron Paul 2012-person who added it to their facebook wall, but removed it a bit later. However: I didn't get a response. And the official Ron Paul facebook-wall I can't get in touch with.
> 
> Someone has to step up and contact the campaign to help promoting the moneybomb on the two big facebook pages. It feels like because of the big facebook-pages, the Ron Paul movement is more fragmented now than in 2007/2008.


Keep in mind the difference between pledges and donors. We had 11k pledgers for BTO, but 45k donors. We are right about at the same spot we were for BTO in the relevant time-frame. However, we need to definitely start boosting the advertising efforts.

----------


## lucent

> Keep in mind the difference between pledges and donors. We had 11k pledgers for BTO, but 45k donors. We are right about at the same spot we were for BTO in the relevant time-frame. However, we need to definitely start boosting the advertising efforts.


We need to harvest. There are only so many people promoting it and the sheer benefit of simply being able to contact tens of thousands Ron Paul supporters in one shot would be immense.

Also, I still need a widget that is 150px wide in size and probably one that is 200 or so px in width.

----------


## dusman

> We need to harvest. There are only so many people promoting it and the sheer benefit of simply being able to contact tens of thousands Ron Paul supporters in one shot would be immense.
> 
> Also, I still need a widget that is 150px wide in size and probably one that is 200 or so px in width.


I'll have some time later this evening, so I'll get that out to you sometime tonight. What is the height constraint? Also, does it need to have the ability to pledge from the widget, because 150px wide is not very much room.

----------


## lucent

http://lulzington.blogspot.com has added a widget.

Their banner: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VoNudv5Eho...ton%2Bpost.png






> I'll have some time later this evening, so I'll get that out to you sometime tonight. What is the height constraint? Also, does it need to have the ability to pledge from the widget, because 150px wide is not very much room.


The ability to pledge, I think, is always better. The blogger said there isn't a height constraint. Also, clickable like the others, if it is a widget, would be nice.

----------


## lucent

The Free Independent Sun graced us with an article to help promote the moneybomb.

http://freeindependentsun.com/republ...ember-16-2011/

These still need added to the coalition:





> http://freeindependentsun.com has also put up a widget. No banner to put up.
> 
> Also, Ron Paul Flix does not have a widget, would you email them? One that is obvious and on every page would be nice.






> http://ronpaulfilm.com has a widget up.
> 
> Banner they use: http://ronpaulfilm.com/includes/temp...mages/logo.png
> 
> They are also asking for a widget that is 220px or smaller in width.


LibertyClick needs removed until they can get their website sorted out.

----------


## lucent

Political Realities has added a widget and needs added to the coalition. Looks like they need a smaller one as well:

http://www.ldjackson.net

----------


## dusman

Man, I thought these were pretty neat: http://www.printglobe.com/Products/ProdDetail~productid~18341~_plist~7_1947_18311_199  3.asp

However, they are somewhat expensive and wouldn't be ready in time with a 20 day production cycle, unless we wanted to maybe pass them out right before Iowa Caucus. =/ 

Any other suggestions for print advertising?

----------


## FBappDev

> Any other suggestions for print advertising?


The creation of a PDF, and/or a .jpg file that can be printed by any person, at any time, hosted on the teaparty11.com site, a flyer that advertises the T-Bomb, and then some good SEO for the flyer and a push to get "Street Teams" to print and distribute.

----------


## WD-NY

> The creation of a PDF, and/or a .jpg file that can be printed by any person, at any time, hosted on the teaparty11.com site, a flyer that advertises the T-Bomb, and then some good SEO for the flyer and a push to get "Street Teams" to print and distribute.


This FTW.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, two questions. Are we still going to be sending daily updates to the email list or have we decided not to do this now? It's getting pretty late, so we better start now if we're going to start doing it. It's intended to keep people focused on our promotion goals and build excitement for the money bomb. They don't have to be long emails. We could just provide some new pledge stats from the website and Facebook event and notify people about any new ways to promote the money bomb.

Also, we need to get the pledge competition underway or else it's going to be too late. Have you figured out the problems with the cheating yet and do we need to raise funds for prizes?

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, two questions. Are we still going to be sending daily updates to the email list or have we decided not to do this now? It's getting pretty late, so we better start now if we're going to start doing it. It's intended to keep people focused on our promotion goals and build excitement for the money bomb. They don't have to be long emails. We could just provide some new pledge stats from the website and Facebook event and notify people about any new ways to promote the money bomb.
> 
> Also, we need to get the pledge competition underway or else it's going to be too late. Have you figured out the problems with the cheating yet and do we need to raise funds for prizes?


Yes, we will still be doing this. I'll see if I can get this prepared tonight before I head to bed. 

I just need someone who would be willing to write the posts or set a schedule for certain people to write them on specific days of the week if that is preferred.

----------


## dusman

> The creation of a PDF, and/or a .jpg file that can be printed by any person, at any time, hosted on the teaparty11.com site, a flyer that advertises the T-Bomb, and then some good SEO for the flyer and a push to get "Street Teams" to print and distribute.


I will work on this tomorrow and prepare a strategy for how to get them out quickly and effectively.

----------


## lucent

I thought we have a flyer. It is posted on the planning thread.

I still need the websites I posted above added to the coalition and Liberty Click removed.

----------


## nathanielyao

> http://ronpaulfilm.com has a widget up.
> 
> Banner they use: http://ronpaulfilm.com/includes/temp...mages/logo.png
> 
> They are also asking for a widget that is 220px or smaller in width.


Done.




> http://freeindependentsun.com has also put up a widget. No banner to put up.


Do they have any graphic they want us to use?




> Also, Ron Paul Flix does not have a widget, would you email them? One that is obvious and on every page would be nice.


Contacted them.




> http://lulzington.blogspot.com has added a widget.
> 
> Their banner: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VoNudv5Eho...ton%2Bpost.png
> 
> The ability to pledge, I think, is always better. The blogger said there isn't a height constraint. Also, clickable like the others, if it is a widget, would be nice.


Done




> Political Realities has added a widget and needs added to the coalition. Looks like they need a smaller one as well:
> 
> http://www.ldjackson.net


Doe they have any graphic they want us to use?

----------


## qwerty

just letting you all know that i´m with you on promoting this! 

This place is becoming too discouraging to me to visit when i see so few actually helping Ron Paul to win this!

----------


## flybeech

I just checked a Google search for "tea party" and found TeaParty11 has slipped back to 35th place. What's keeping it from going up and what can I do to improve the rankings?

----------


## qwerty

i encourage people to post about the tea party to Ron Paul related facebook walls SEVERAL times a day! It´s working!

----------


## qwerty

update e-mails ???

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yes, we will still be doing this. I'll see if I can get this prepared tonight before I head to bed. 
> 
> I just need someone who would be willing to write the posts or set a schedule for certain people to write them on specific days of the week if that is preferred.


What about the pledge competition though? I know you said there was cheating with BTO and you were trying to figure out how to prevent it from happening again with the Tea Party competition. Have you figured this out and do we need to start a chipin to pay for any prizes?

----------


## dusman

> What about the pledge competition though? I know you said there was cheating with BTO and you were trying to figure out how to prevent it from happening again with the Tea Party competition. Have you figured this out and do we need to start a chipin to pay for any prizes?


Well, we can generally see if they are; however, the problem is how time consuming it is to sort through each pledge. 

As for prizes, I've sent a message to the gentleman who has 4,400 t-shirts available. Perhaps if he is for the idea, we can offer t-shirts to everyone who gets 50 pledges (or something similar). If we did that, we could make a goal of 1,000 people getting 50 pledges, which would be 50,000 pledges. I think that would be feasible and would avoid us having to raise a lot of money to create a highly active competition. 

If he says yes, I'll start the competition right away. If not, I'm open to ideas to how we put together a competition.

----------


## qwerty

And the daily update e-mails are going out like we talked about ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> And the daily update e-mails are going out like we talked about ?


Yes, they asked me to help out with it, but I need to figure out how to use MailChimp.

----------


## qwerty

> Yes, they asked me to help out with it, but I need to figure out how to use MailChimp.


NICE!

saw this, http://bit.ly/sQFG39

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Well, we can generally see if they are; however, the problem is how time consuming it is to sort through each pledge. 
> 
> As for prizes, I've sent a message to the gentleman who has 4,400 t-shirts available. Perhaps if he is for the idea, we can offer t-shirts to everyone who gets 50 pledges (or something similar). If we did that, we could make a goal of 1,000 people getting 50 pledges, which would be 50,000 pledges. I think that would be feasible and would avoid us having to raise a lot of money to create a highly active competition. 
> 
> If he says yes, I'll start the competition right away. If not, I'm open to ideas to how we put together a competition.


That sounds good. Just let us know if he doesn't want to do it or if he doesn't answer back so we can come up with something else. I think we should tie it to our official goal though, 1,000 people for 65 pledges. Then if we can get this started early enough, we can go around and promote the competition telling them they can win a free t-shirt if they were to help bring in 65 pledges. I believe 65,000 pledges is possible, but ONLY if we can get the word out about the competition so that around 1,000 people sign up to win something. Not all of these people will make it to 65 pledges, but others that surpass this goal will help to pick up the slack.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Also, this banner on the Facebook page needs to be updated with the new goals...

----------


## qwerty

here´s few sites to contact for widgets,

http://ronpaulswag.com/

http://www.ronpaulproducts.com/

----------


## tsetsefly

is the counter woring? it wasnt yesterday or a couple of days ago...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Last time I looked it was 1,400 something, and now it's at 1,506, so yeah.

----------


## nayjevin

> LibertyClick needs removed until they can get their website sorted out.


Thanks, yeah, I'm in the market for some new hosting perhaps, the timing of that was extremely embarrassing too, I was all excited for getting on the coalition   Fixed now.

I was looking at the pledges and wondering what's going on with that.  It's been shared 6200 times and only 1500 pledges... I suppose there are more and more who feel they don't need reminders, and folks who don't think they'll have $100, and more and more already maxed out... what else is going on here?  Are we that far from saturated or does everyone know about it but aren't pledging?

----------


## qwerty

> Thanks, yeah, I'm in the market for some new hosting perhaps, the timing of that was extremely embarrassing too, I was all excited for getting on the coalition   Fixed now.
> 
> I was looking at the pledges and wondering what's going on with that.  It's been shared 6200 times and only 1500 pledges... I suppose there are more and more who feel they don't need reminders, and folks who don't think they'll have $100, and more and more already maxed out... what else is going on here?  Are we that far from saturated or does everyone know about it but aren't pledging?


i just think that people don´t want to give their e-mails...

13k pledges for BTO --> 45k donors...

----------


## Sentinelrv

How many shares did we have for Black This Out? I think it's that only a small percentage of shares actually pledge.

----------


## qwerty

> How many shares did we have for Black This Out? I think it's that only a small percentage of shares actually pledge.


now it has 35,8 k of shares but i don´t remember what we had when the moneybomb took off...

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've been checking Trevor's email updates and it looks like he didn't do daily updates. He did though send an email every 2-3 days, probably to avoid annoying so many people. We should probably space them out in the same way.

----------


## jtbraine

> Well, we can generally see if they are; however, the problem is how time consuming it is to sort through each pledge. 
> 
> As for prizes, I've sent a message to the gentleman who has 4,400 t-shirts available. Perhaps if he is for the idea, we can offer t-shirts to everyone who gets 50 pledges (or something similar). If we did that, we could make a goal of 1,000 people getting 50 pledges, which would be 50,000 pledges. I think that would be feasible and would avoid us having to raise a lot of money to create a highly active competition. 
> 
> If he says yes, I'll start the competition right away. If not, I'm open to ideas to how we put together a competition.


Instead of pledges being the decider of who are the winners, why not do what facebook account Jackie Smith is doing. She has posted hundreds of teaparty photo banners and I believe she has single handily got most of the pledges so far. Who ever posts the most teaparty banners wins. Jackie has 1st place and isn't doing it for a prize. So what do you say  Bannerfon? 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## qwerty

> Instead of pledges being the decider of who are the winners, why not do what facebook account Jackie Smith is doing. She has posted hundreds of teaparty photo banners and I believe she has single handily got most of the pledges so far. Who ever posts the most teaparty banners wins. Jackie has 1st place and isn't doing it for a prize. So what do you say  Bannerfon? 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


I think i know her...

----------


## dusman

> Instead of pledges being the decider of who are the winners, why not do what facebook account Jackie Smith is doing. She has posted hundreds of teaparty photo banners and I believe she has single handily got most of the pledges so far. Who ever posts the most teaparty banners wins. Jackie has 1st place and isn't doing it for a prize. So what do you say  Bannerfon? 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


I have something better. 

http://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11

If you go to Tea Party Competition, you can join a contest. It awards points for:

1) Tagging photos with the TeaParty11 page
2) Making Posts with a link to the TeaParty11 page
3) When you share the TeaParty11 page
4) When you share the TeaParty11 contest
5) When someone signs up for the contest through your link 

I'm still trying to figure it out, but it looks pretty awesome actually! The icing on the cake is anyone who joins the contest, gets subscribed into a new e-mail list.. which we can then communicate with outside of Facebook!

Just need to figure out prizes and stuff. It has a feature to do one of the prizes as a raffle, so that would be a good start.

I'll need to design something for it to explain how points are earned and whatnot, as well.

----------


## GHoeberX

> I've been checking Trevor's email updates and it looks like he didn't do daily updates. He did though send an email every 2-3 days, probably to avoid annoying so many people. We should probably space them out in the same way.


That's correct! If you PM me your email address, I can send you some e-mail with more information!

----------


## qwerty

keep this daily paul thread bumped, http://www.dailypaul.com/189627/dec-...omment-1985839

there are lot people who are helping us!

----------


## qwerty

we need this channel to upload the official video, http://www.youtube.com/user/RonPaul2008dotcom

i think that same people own the ronpaul.com

please someone with better english contact them!

----------


## qwerty

we need your pro Ron Paul & pro moneybomb comments here, http://www.facebook.com/teapartypatr...2?notif_t=like

----------


## lucent

Someone want to design a black and white low ink flyer?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've probably asked for a redesign of the Facebook event banner over five times in this thread. Is there anyone here that has the image editing skills to do it? Besides updating the Facebook event, I want to see if I can get the Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page to upload the banner so everyone sees it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I have something better. 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TeaParty11
> 
> If you go to Tea Party Competition, you can join a contest. It awards points for:
> 
> 1) Tagging photos with the TeaParty11 page
> 2) Making Posts with a link to the TeaParty11 page
> 3) When you share the TeaParty11 page
> ...


That looks awesome, but would it replace the pledge competition on the website?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I've been thinking, we need something on RonPaulForums that keeps everyone updated on the money bomb's progress. I know we have an updating pledge banner, but that doesn't show us how far away we are from completing our goal. I think it would be a great idea to create a horizontal pledge meter, similar to the SuperVoterBomb money meter that was at the top of the forum for the last couple of weeks. It would show our overall progress and how close we are to reaching our 65,000 pledge goal. It would also create urgency and show people how far away we are from our goal. Would this be simple to create? I think it would help to rally the forum around the pledge goal and get them promoting the website. Not everybody reads these promotion threads, so we need to put this goal right in front of their faces so they're constantly made aware that there's work to be done. Right now everyone seems to be too relaxed and assured of victory. The pledge meter would show them how far away we are from our goal and wake them up to this reality. It doesn't cost any money to fill the pledge meter either, only their time. It might also be a good idea to have some text on the side of the meter that says something like "Learn How to Promote Here" and it would link to my promotion thread. When could something like this be finished?

----------


## lucent

I suggested a thermometer a few days back. A widget that has a thermometer and  links on the widget for "Email Your Friends" "Twitter", etc, would help.

----------


## FBappDev

> I've probably asked for a redesign of the Facebook event banner over five times in this thread. Is there anyone here that has the image editing skills to do it? Besides updating the Facebook event, I want to see if I can get the Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page to upload the banner so everyone sees it.


Are you wanting a "profile banner", or for Community Pages, a "Wall" and "Info" Page banner?

Do you mean a banner that goes in the 5 "Photo Strip" slots at the top of the Wall and Info pages?

On "Community Pages" on facebook these banners that I describe, the 5 pieces of the banner display randomly, they don't hold their position.

On Personal Profiles, the 5 images hold their position, and http://www.facebook.com/RonPaulBanners will be making such a banner, for personal profile pages, on the Wall and Info page Photo Strip Slots.

Now that the pledge banners are solid, this type of banner can now be made.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Are you wanting a "profile banner", or for Community Pages, a "Wall" and "Info" Page banner?
> 
> Do you mean a banner that goes in the 5 "Photo Strip" slots at the top of the Wall and Info pages?
> 
> On "Community Pages" on facebook these banners that I describe, the 5 pieces of the banner display randomly, they don't hold their position.
> 
> On Personal Profiles, the 5 images hold their position, and http://www.facebook.com/RonPaulBanners will be making such a banner, for personal profile pages, on the Wall and Info page Photo Strip Slots.
> 
> Now that the pledge banners are solid, this type of banner can now be made.


No, I meant the one below. It's the one we're using on the Facebook event. It's outdated. It still says "The Revolution has Begun" instead of "The Revolution Continues." It also has the outdated goals. It should read like this...

65,000 donors
$100 each
$6,500,000



This is the main banner that people can use as their Facebook avatar. I wanted to contact the Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page and ask them to upload it so their 260,000+ likes will see it when they visit the page. That's a lot of exposure.

----------


## dusman

I just updated the Facebook Event banner.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Thanks, I updated the promotion thread with it.

What do you think about the pledge meter idea? I think it would really help to rally everyone around the pledge goal, just as it did for the SuperVoterBomb. Not many people even seem to realize we have a pledge goal. I've seen people on here posting about the money bomb that were clueless. This would make everyone aware of the goal and encourage them to promote the website to fill the meter up.

----------


## lucent

Could you simply replace the current widgets with ones that have a pledge meter? So all the websites that already have a widget don't need to replace it?

----------


## lucent

Sigh. Ron Paul Flix still does not have  a widget up and RonPaul.com still has their widget at the bottom of their website. Call me very fracking disgruntled right now.

----------


## lucent

Still need a 150px wide widget.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Still need a 150px wide widget.


Dusman asked you what the vertical length should be, but I'm guessing you didn't see his post.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Could you simply replace the current widgets with ones that have a pledge meter? So all the websites that already have a widget don't need to replace it?


I was thinking about doing this more for the forums here and not everywhere else, but if Dusman feels he could fit everything into one widget then more power to him.

----------


## lucent

He could have a meter at the bottom of the horizontal widget similar to an experience bar in an MMO and along the side of the vertical widgets.

----------


## GHoeberX

To promote the moneybomb, please help out by giving a thumb up to this comment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWKTO...KxU7XeEkEfu5ZQ

----------


## jtbraine

> I think i know her...


 Hello. The names Ive used on facebook are Banned from herman cains page, join banned from herman cains page and christmas number 1 for golden state ron paul song. I have to keep switching because I get warned for spam all the time. Your all over facebook.

----------


## lucent

Someone want to upload a video response the to Newt attack video advertising the moneybomb?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWKTOCP45zY

This is where it would be best to have like a 30 second or 60 second ad to upload.

----------


## lucent

dusman, sent a private message.

----------


## lucent

Edited.

----------


## nathanielyao

Trying to get GhoeberX to set his video as a video response, but it's the middle of the night where he is, hopefully he'll see it first thing this AM.




> Someone want to upload a video response the to Newt attack video advertising the moneybomb?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWKTOCP45zY
> 
> This is where it would be best to have like a 30 second or 60 second ad to upload.

----------


## qwerty

I would love to see more people stepping up for Facebook promoting ?

Don´t see many "active" members of this topic stepping up for it either...just pointing out, lead by example...

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, I'm done creating the first TeaParty11 update email. I'm just waiting for WD-NY to check it and send it out. It basically lets people know that if they want the campaign to be able to air the attack ad in Iowa and New Hampshire, then they better start helping out in promotion so we can get the campaign the funding they need to air more TV commercials. The whole email is designed to send people to my promotion thread so they can learn how they can help out. All of them are already signed up, so there's no point in sending them to the website. We just need to get them involved now. The next emails will include more ways for people to help. Oh, I also included an image of a YouTube player that leads people to the new video. I thought it was pretty cool looking in the email and would get people excited that hadn't seen it yet.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Oh, and I'm still wondering about the pledge meter. I think it would be a great tool for motivation. Read my replies below if you haven't already. I want to know what Dusman thinks...




> I've been thinking, we need something on RonPaulForums that keeps everyone updated on the money bomb's progress. I know we have an updating pledge banner, but that doesn't show us how far away we are from completing our goal. I think it would be a great idea to create a horizontal pledge meter, similar to the SuperVoterBomb money meter that was at the top of the forum for the last couple of weeks. It would show our overall progress and how close we are to reaching our 65,000 pledge goal. It would also create urgency and show people how far away we are from our goal. Would this be simple to create? I think it would help to rally the forum around the pledge goal and get them promoting the website. Not everybody reads these promotion threads, so we need to put this goal right in front of their faces so they're constantly made aware that there's work to be done. Right now everyone seems to be too relaxed and assured of victory. The pledge meter would show them how far away we are from our goal and wake them up to this reality. It doesn't cost any money to fill the pledge meter either, only their time. It might also be a good idea to have some text on the side of the meter that says something like "Learn How to Promote Here" and it would link to my promotion thread. When could something like this be finished?





> What do you think about the pledge meter idea Dusman? I think it would really help to rally everyone around the pledge goal, just as it did for the SuperVoterBomb. Not many people even seem to realize we have a pledge goal. I've seen people on here posting about the money bomb that were clueless. This would make everyone aware of the goal and encourage them to promote the website to fill the meter up.

----------


## qwerty

> Ok, I'm done creating the first TeaParty11 update email. I'm just waiting for WD-NY to check it and send it out. It basically lets people know that if they want the campaign to be able to air the attack ad in Iowa and New Hampshire, then they better start helping out in promotion so we can get the campaign the funding they need to air more TV commercials. The whole email is designed to send people to my promotion thread so they can learn how they can help out. All of them are already signed up, so there's no point in sending them to the website. We just need to get them involved now. The next emails will include more ways for people to help. Oh, I also included an image of a YouTube player that leads people to the new video. I thought it was pretty cool looking in the email and would get people excited that hadn't seen it yet.


Thank you for your great work!

----------


## jtbraine

itunes bomb has put up a teaparty11 widget http://itunesbomb.com/pages/affiliates.html

----------


## GHoeberX

> Trying to get GhoeberX to set his video as a video response, but it's the middle of the night where he is, hopefully he'll see it first thing this AM.


I was actually in a neighbouring country for most of the day (no roaming), that's why it took me so long until I was able to get it on youtube as a video-response! 

But I've done the request an hour ago; a bit late and still the question remains whether RonPaul youtube-account will accept the video-response.

----------


## qwerty

> I was actually in a neighbouring country for most of the day (no roaming), that's why it took me so long until I was able to get it on youtube as a video-response! 
> 
> But I've done the request an hour ago; a bit late and still the question remains whether RonPaul youtube-account will accept the video-response.


Could you try to get the ronpaul2008dotcom channel to post your video ? I think he owns ronpaul.com too...

----------


## GHoeberX

> Could you try to get the ronpaul2008dotcom channel to post your video ? I think he owns ronpaul.com too...


As far as I know, the campaign gave ronpaul2008dotcom to a supporter. So that's not the same person as ronpaul.com

I'll contact ronpaul2008dotcom anyway! Good idea, qwerty

----------


## GHoeberX

> Good idea. I'll start with this one:
> 
> *Ron Paul Endorsed by Cedar Rapids Tea Party Founder*
> http://www.thestatecolumn.com/iowa/r...party-founder/


two more:
*Jeff Luecke (Iowa Tea Party Co-Organizer) Endorses Ron Paul 2012  June 2011*
http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/06/jeff-...012-june-2011/

*Ron Paul scores endorsement of second Dubuque Tea Party co-founder*
http://caucuses.desmoinesregister.co...ty-co-founder/

----------


## qwerty

thank you cage for posting the info to all Ron Paul state fb walls!

----------


## qwerty

Many FB walls are now posting info about this moneybomb!


http://www.facebook.com/FreeRPStuff

http://www.facebook.com/CaliforniaOpenCarryMovement

http://www.facebook.com/RonPaulRCA

http://www.facebook.com/moneybombhq

all the Ron Paul state walls! etc etc!

Please help me on promoting in facebook, it´s working!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, that Facebook Competition app you're working on, are you trying to make it so it only gives you points when someone pledges?

----------


## Sentinelrv

I was forced to create this thread because of the lack of activity surrounding this money bomb...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...in-15-Perry-7-.........

Dusman, if you are online the best thing we can do right now is to get that pledge meter at the top of RonPaulForums and start this pledge competition. I hope I'm not bugging you, but we seriously don't have a lot of time to get things moving. Is there anything you can tell us about the meter or the competition? Any kind of update at all?

----------


## degen

Perhaps this lack of activity is the result of this thread being stickied?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Perhaps this lack of activity is the result of this thread being stickied?


Nathaniel wanted it stickied but I don't think that's it, because we have another promotion thread that keeps sinking to the 2nd or 3rd page.

----------


## lucent

The widget on Daily Paul has fallen clear to the bottom... The widget on RonPaul.com is still only at the bottom of their site.

----------


## lucent

Ron Paul Flix still doesn't have a widget.

If there is any reason this won't be successful, it's the fact that not even Ron Paul sites are taking it seriously. I've contacted every single Ron Paul site and supporting site in existence two and three times. You can tell because we have more in the coalition than ever before, but it's only a fraction of the sites out there. Most never replied back.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Ron Paul Flix still doesn't have a widget.
> 
> If there is any reason this won't be successful, it's the fact that not even Ron Paul sites are taking it seriously. I've contacted every single Ron Paul site and supporting site in existence two and three times. You can tell because we have more in the coalition than ever before, but it's only a fraction of the sites out there. Most never replied back.


It really makes no sense, like they don't even care if Ron gets elected or not. Why would they not reply when it would help the campaign? Ron Paul Flix is even hosting TeaParty11 aren't they? They of all the websites should have a banner up. RonPaulVolunteer owns that site. Have you contacted him about it on the forum?

----------


## lucent

> It really makes no sense, like they don't even care if Ron gets elected or not. Why would they not reply when it would help the campaign? Ron Paul Flix is even hosting TeaParty11 aren't they? They of all the websites should have a banner up. RonPaulVolunteer owns that site. Have you contacted him about it on the forum?


On the forum? No. I have emailed him.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> On the forum? No. I have emailed him.


Yes, contact him on the forum. He owns Ron Paul Flix.

----------


## lucent

> Yes, contact him on the forum. He owns Ron Paul Flix.


I did just now. I also want to know why Daily Paul and RonPaul.com won't just place the widget at the top of their websites.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Maybe because it would cut out their main advertising space? These guys need to afford to keep the websites running.

----------


## lucent

> Maybe because it would cut out their main advertising space? These guys need to afford to keep the websites running.


So do other websites that support Paul and do it anyway. They are either serious or they are not. I am sure if they asked for donations to keep their sites up, they would get them.

----------


## lucent

Patriot Polls has added a widget. I would post the url, but its censored here for some reason.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Here is the chipin for the Tea Party ad on LewRockwell.com. We need $300. Please spread it around so we can get this up immediately.

http://sentinelrv.chipin.com/lew-roc...-money-bomb-ad

Here is the original thread about this...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...TeaParty11.com

----------


## qwerty

Sentinelrv, please post your great update e-mail to daily paul too! There are lot of support for this!

----------


## qwerty

i honestly hope that we get more active on daily paul too! There are lot of great supporters of this moneybomb there!

----------


## dagnybell

I've read through this entire thread tonight, so I know that a lot of work has gone into this.  Thank you to all that are working so hard to make this happen.  

Because I want Ron Paul to win so badly, I felt like I needed to give my 2 cents...

1) I'm not sure I understand the focus on drumming up "pledges". I get that you're trying to set a goal for $$$ raised during the money bomb, but I think setting huge goals for "pledges" can really backfire.  Has there been any money bombs where the "pledge" goal was met? (I donated back in 2007 and again this year, but I have never pledged.)
2) Also, given that this is likely the last money bomb before Iowa, New Hampshire, etc., and given where Ron Paul is in the polls (within striking distance of first place, i.e. WINNING), it seems to me that we need to pull out all the stops with this one.  I would suggest that we ask people to "Donate all you can".  This was the language used in some of the videos leading up to the tea party money bomb in 2007. Some people will not be able to afford to give $100, but we want them to give all they can.  Some people will be able to afford to give much more than $100 and we want them to give all they can.
3) I'm also struggling with the idea of some who have posted that think that this money bomb is going to be about converting people to Ron Paul supporters.  I think it has to be about convincing everyone who does support Ron Paul or at least some of his positions that NOW IS THE TIME TO ACT!  I remember in 2007 language was used in some of the videos like "don't miss out on the rEVOLution" and I remember after the 11/5 and 12/16 money bombs in 2007, people hearing about it and feeling like, wow I missed out if they didn't donate.  I think we can tap into this and get people thinking that they do not want to miss out on the biggest political movement in at least a generation.
4) I really think we need some amazing videos on YouTube promoting this money bomb.  Viral videos were what spread the word in 2007.  (I wish I knew how to create/upload these videos, but I don't.)  The videos really move people.  They touch people emotionally and make them want to act.  I can remember either being brought near to the point of tears or wanting to stand up and applaud after watching some of them.  The message has to be about restoring our country and saving it for the next generation.  People really do feel that this country has gotten way off track and Ron Paul is the only way to get it back on track.

Well, that's all I've got.  Thanks again for everyone's hard work!

----------


## lucent

nathanielyao, I sent you a private message.

----------


## qwerty

the chip-in for Lew Rockwell ad was succesfull under 24h!

It means that people are willing to donate for promoting this! 

Now we really need think other places where we can advertise and set up new chip-ins! ASAP!

----------


## lucent

Advertising on Facebook and Google Adwords are both good.

http://www.mikechurch.com is $100 for a month. If you can get a hold of them quickly.

----------


## lucent

I am still hoping we could get a revision of the teaparty11.com website. Could you put "Ron Paul" "Moneybomb"  in big text on top of the Tea Party picture. Use the Ron Paul official logo and the new "Moneybomb" logo found in the email?

----------


## lucent

nathanielyao, Patriot Polls still needs added to the coalition. The banner on their website should work. I can't link it as their website is censored here for some reason.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ok, Gage is going to send an email to his 11/11/11 list about pledging to TeaParty11.com. Also, I talked to Dusman and he said he's looking into creating the pledge meter for the forum.

----------


## qwerty

Could everyone change their messageforum signatures everywhere ?

And could everyone change their profile in all the social networks ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Nathaniel, I sent you an email about the Lew Rockwell ad. Please read it. I need a properly designed ad that meets all the requirements so that I can pay for this thing now.

----------


## qwerty

> Ok, Gage is going to send an email to his 11/11/11 list about pledging to TeaParty11.com. Also, I talked to Dusman and he said he's looking into creating the pledge meter for the forum.


just ask him, he allready helped us lot in facebook!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> just ask him, he allready helped us lot in facebook!


Ask who what?

----------


## qwerty

> Ask who what?


LOL! 

me and my bad english... 

Misunderstood...

----------


## dusman

Thoughts on a slight redesign to clean up the pages a bit? 

http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/tp11-layout-new.jpg

----------


## Sentinelrv

That's AWESOME! So much better than the way it is right now. Not only is it more compact, but it has a certain edgy feeling to it now, exactly what we've been missing. One thing though, if possible I'd still like to keep our goals at the bottom of the intro so everybody knows what we're shooting for.

Can't wait to see this put into action!

----------


## Sentinelrv

I just posted this thread so you can get some more feedback...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Need-Feedback

----------


## Sentinelrv

One other thing, I think we should replace all the image and pledge banners with that new graphic of Ron. And instead of "The Revolution Continues," the subtitle needs to be "No One But Paul." I love that slogan and I think it helps to rile up supporters. It's energizing and just what we need at this moment.

----------


## GHoeberX

> Thoughts on a slight redesign to clean up the pages a bit? 
> http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/tp11-layout-new.jpg


Awesome Brett! You keep on outdoing your own extremely high standards! Great job.

----------


## FBappDev

The CENTRAL THEME, of the Tea Party is Taxation without Representation, the 4th Board in this series is "REPRESENTIN"

We probably don't have time to launch this with some teaparty11.com branding ... I just want everybody to see where this is going.

I could do a series quickly which promotes the teaparty11.com, come to the thread and let's see what we can do quickly for a Blitz Board campaign in Iowa before the caucus/primary there.




> ROUGH PRODUCTS for Digital Billboard "Campaign Series 01" - Boards 01-04


Now that the design clearly describes the concept of a "Digital Billboard Campaign", we can see how easily this design can be updated. Each Board is "Modular", the photo image can be changed out to fit the tone of whatever goes in the "MsgBox", (Message Box), the statement at the bottom can be modified, or changed out to create a new "idee fixee".

NOW is the TIME to assist with creation of Digital Billboard SLOGANS, and IDEE FIXE. You can review the last 3 pages of this thread and see where I have created some other possible "Slogan Campaigns", a new set of slogans can replace the old ones as the complete "IDEE FIXE" maintains the branding of the concept itself, the 4 Boards for Paul kind of thing.

These boards are available now in the proper specifications for immediate launch. (Per Lamar's specifications for launch on their Digital Billboards)

----------


## Sentinelrv

I got the Ron Paul 2012 page on board, over 260,000 likes!




> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> I was told to contact you because you own the large Ron Paul 2012 Facebook page. Ron Paul's anniversary Tea Party Money Bomb on Dec 16th is starting to pick up some traction, but we need a boost of new pledges. This is the final money bomb before the Iowa caucus and the campaign is low on advertising money, a very bad thing. We need this last money bomb to be huge so the campaign has the ability to compete financially. If you could put up the following avatar like you did with the Black This Out Money Bomb, everybody visiting the Ron Paul 2012 page would be notified about the money bomb and we could get the word out about it. The banner contains a link to drive traffic to the money bomb website. Please if you can, put this banner up as an avatar on the page. The campaign needs funding soon, or else we're going to be in a lot of trouble. Also, it would be great if you could make some updates about the money bomb every now and then. Thanks a lot! The banner is linked below...
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17...r180x360-2.jpg
> 
> 
> Ok. Will do. I'll go promote the event page right now. Should add at several hundred people by doing that..


He linked the Facebook event...




> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> Thanks a lot! We're actually trying to shoot people over to the website to pledge instead of the Facebook event this time. For Black This Out, I'm the one who came up with the 25,000 attendee Facebook goal. This time we're focusing on pledges on the website. We have a goal of 65,000 pledges. Please consider also using that banner to replace with the current avatar to help drive traffic to the money bomb website so we can obtain pledges. It would be impossible for people to miss that banner if it was the main image for the page. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Awesome! I'll let people know next time. The website is in the event page title, so that should help for now.

----------


## LibertarianPoint

Dr. Paul needs a continued cash flow so he never has to drop out.

----------


## lucent

You can't read that stamp on the widget.

----------


## dusman

> You can't read that stamp on the widget.


Yeah, let's scrap this whole idea of putting it over the tea party logo. It doesn't make sense to do that and regardless of what you do.. it's going to make it way too busy. If I can get an updated version of the stamp that says "No One But Paul" I'll rework the widgets to fit both elements in. I'm also going to work on adding a meter, so I need to revisit the widget entirely, anyways.

----------


## dusman

> One other thing, I think we should replace all the image and pledge banners with that new graphic of Ron. And instead of "The Revolution Continues," the subtitle needs to be "No One But Paul." I love that slogan and I think it helps to rile up supporters. It's energizing and just what we need at this moment.


I agree.. I think that works well as the "slogan" for the moneybomb in general. The stamp really captures it well too. Just need to work it into the design so that it makes sense. 

Here is an updated version of the layout: 

http://www.teaparty11.com/extras/tp11-layout-new-v2.jpg

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yeah, let's scrap this whole idea of putting it over the tea party logo. It doesn't make sense to do that and regardless of what you do.. it's going to make it way too busy. If I can get an updated version of the stamp that says "No One But Paul" I'll rework the widgets to fit both elements in. I'm also going to work on adding a meter, so I need to revisit the widget entirely, anyways.


Sounds like you're back full time, lol.

----------


## dusman

> Sounds like you're back full time, lol.


Now that I have this horrible Real Estate client out of the way.. I sure better be.

----------


## lucent

dusman, your inbox is full.

----------


## dusman

> dusman, your inbox is full.


Cleaned.

----------


## sailingaway

> Man, I thought these were pretty neat: http://www.printglobe.com/Products/ProdDetail~productid~18341~_plist~7_1947_18311_199  3.asp
> 
> However, they are somewhat expensive and wouldn't be ready in time with a 20 day production cycle, unless we wanted to maybe pass them out right before Iowa Caucus. =/ 
> 
> Any other suggestions for print advertising?


tea bags didn't exist in the 1700s.  Our tea party was always loose tea in crates and barrels.  The later bit had tea bags and opened people up for the 'tea bagger' charge.  I'd just as soon we stuck to loose tea, as my two cents.

I'm looking for a tea party moneybomb graphic to put into my signature here..  I also need one that says MONEYBOMB DEC 16 large enough to actually read on twitter (the rest isn't as important, and not much can be seen on a twitter avatar) Do we have those?

----------


## FBappDev

Wow, this Tea Party is shaping up nicely, it should really help promotion for the Iowa caucus as well as it is relatively close to that event. Maybe we can continue SEO and some Post-Promotion after the TP11mb ... extend it as close as possible to Iowa?

----------


## lucent

dusman, sent private message.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, did you ever get my message about the 125 x 125 Lew Rockwell advertisment I need?

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, did you ever get my message about the 125 x 125 Lew Rockwell advertisment I need?


Yep. About to jump over to that here shortly. Wrapping up on the new design change.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yep. About to jump over to that here shortly. Wrapping up on the new design change.


Is the new design  going to be uploaded shortly? I want to send out a new email when it's up. Also, in the new design there is a button for the pledge competition. Will that button be missing until it has officially started?

*Edit:* Also, have you been monitoring conversions? I'd like to know if it goes up after the redesign.

----------


## dusman

http://www.teaparty11.com/home.php

Have a look at what I have so far and tell me what you guys think. I'm working on the interior pages now.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just a quick post before I examine it. I thought you didn't like None But Paul.

----------


## Sentinelrv

What is Disqus? Wouldn't it be more convenient to use Facebook for commenting? Or is there a reason for not using it? I would think that using Facebook commenting would bring in more activity. Overall I love the idea of being able to comment on the main website. It provides a place for people to talk about promotion and it gives people a reason to return.

----------


## dusman

> Just a quick post before I examine it. I thought you didn't like None But Paul.


Well, I'll likely replace it with a No One But Paul.. but just for demonstration how it would look on the page.

----------


## dusman

> What is Disqus? Wouldn't it be more convenient to use Facebook for commenting? Or is there a reason for not using it? I would think that using Facebook commenting would bring in more activity. Overall I love the idea of being able to comment on the main website. It provides a place for people to talk about promotion and it gives people a reason to return.


Using Disqus because it allows people to login with Facebook, Twitter, Yahoo, or Google. So, it provides a more broad accessibility since not everyone is using Facebook.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Using Disqus because it allows people to login with Facebook, Twitter, Yahoo, or Google. So, it provides a more broad accessibility since not everyone is using Facebook.


Oh ok, I didn't realize you could login with Facebook.

I'm not sure if it's just happening for me, but Ron Paul's head is slightly over top of the T in the Tea Party logo. Also, are you leaving out the December 16th, 2011 from the right part of the screen or just replacing it with something else?

----------


## Sentinelrv

Do you think you'd be able to move the text up just a little bit so there isn't such a large gap there? It would help make the pledge field and the sharing buttons more visible too.

----------


## qwerty

are we going to get any other ads up ?

what about  ? 

http://reason.com/

http://www.tomwoods.com/

----------


## WD-NY

> http://www.teaparty11.com/home.php
> 
> Have a look at what I have so far and tell me what you guys think. I'm working on the interior pages now.


Suggestions: change "tea part '11" to "tea part day MONEY BOMB" (the word "money bomb" needs to be front and center)

- add December 16th back to top right of scroll
- increase size of "no one but Paul" stamp 25%

- the headline "join us to..." should be moved into the subheader below. Those are details. The main headline needs to state the REASON WHY (e.g. "...to win Iowa", "to break through the blackout", "to send the message: No one but Paul" etc.)

- Copy in the top section seems overly focusd on the tea party movement rather than tea party spirit. Few Paul supporters will get fired up over that being the mission/goal of this money bomb - let's move that into the "tea party history" section

- disqus box looks weird at full width. Use the bto letter-with-YouTube-sidebar template. Give it a transparency that's lighter (like the pledge field - to improve readability).

Looking good though - just need refer-pledge turned on and we'll be back on track

----------


## dusman

Who has control of @teaparty11 on Twitter?

----------


## FBappDev

The MENU, on the teaparty11.com splash, on the right, is a much welcomed addition. Tech first, artsy fartsy LAST.

The MENU must be on each page, or you strand the user. Or the pledge widget needs to be ... where that menu was ...

Make the menu as small, and utilitarian as you can ... using the most legible font. THEN ... get artsy.

Spend the time creating the code to include the menu on each page, write your sub first ... then get artsy.

You are an excellent layout, formatting developer ... but the inclusion of the menu on every page, along with the widget is crucial. 

When the user thinks to themselves ... I gotta check the rest of this out before I put mah money in der ...

Then they go to one of the pages on the menu and WHAM, you GOT them ... on that page ... they gotta have that widget right there, to capitalize on that emotional response.

NAVIGATION first, (Netscape Navigator), tech next, (MS Explorer), social last (Chrome) ... then art.

----------


## FBappDev

I'm off to a running start on the teaparty11.com Billboard.

dusman, I will be watching, very carefully, the final development of the teaparty11.com splashpage as it firms and finalizes. I will not surpass your design but honor it, for branding, as completely as possible. My gut feeling is that the your basic design, for the splash is very near a final which can be harmed by further artistic innovation.

Let it sit, let it mature in our minds now.

----------


## Ekrub

I posted this in the other thread, don't know if it got read...




> I would also like to add that I am willing to help with whatever needs help right now. I'm short on cash until the 10th, don't have any special skills other than the usualy spamming I do on my facebook, twitter, etc.., but if there is something you can think of that I can do to help let me know and I'd be glad to help. PM Or respond in this thread, thanks.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

This article which came out yesterday is about the TeaParty11 moneybomb: http://tunewall.com/2011/12/the-revo...-tea-party-11/

Could it be added to the site as a press mention?

----------


## lucent

dusman, you need to put a disclaimer that you won't sell their emails.

----------


## brendan.orourke

Can we just launch the money bomb tomorrow and go for 10 days leading up to Dec 16th? The campaign needs money now! I feel if we built up momentum of actual donating, rather than pledging, the campaign will get a lot more.

----------


## jordie

> http://www.teaparty11.com/home.php
> 
> Have a look at what I have so far and tell me what you guys think. I'm working on the interior pages now.


The font used for the menu on the right seems a little hard to read tbh, can you make it something a bit clearer?

----------


## WD-NY

> The font used for the menu on the right seems a little hard to read tbh, can you make it something a bit clearer?


agreed - being worked on now (the "Refer-a-Pledge" tab with also be highlighted to help it stand out)

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, just wondering if you finished with that ad yet? We're losing ad time on LewRockwell.com.

----------


## FBappDev

Here is a rough draft of a "Digital Billboard" design, not a print design, not a web graphic ... not a "print billboard" ... a digital billboard design for The Tea Party '11 Money Bomb.

Sailingaway, here is your sig banner.

Tea Party '11 - Digital Billboard - Rough Draft - v01

----------


## dusman



----------


## lucent

> 


That's awesome.

----------


## WD-NY

> 


#frigginawesome

----------


## lucent

> 


Could I get a 120px version?

----------


## dusman

> Could I get a 120px version?


Ohh.. alright.

----------


## dusman

For those who'd like a 64x64 forum avatar.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Sorry, but it needs to be 125 x 125 in order to fit in the ad space.

----------


## lucent

If only the widgets animated like that. I give two thumbs up to "The battle to restore America has just begun."

----------


## dusman

> Sorry, but it needs to be 125 x 125 in order to fit in the ad space.


Which one? It's up on Lew right now at 150x150 and seems to fit?

----------


## dusman

> If only the widgets animated like that. I give two thumbs up to "The battle to restore America has just begun."


Hmm.. I never thought about that. ::thinking::

----------


## dusman

Here is a 125x125 version.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Which one? It's up on Lew right now at 150x150 and seems to fit?


Wait, did you just change the link from the old one? I guess I don't need to contact the ad guy to change it after all. I also just right clicked on the image and hit properties and it says 125 x 125.

----------


## dusman

> Wait, did you just change the link from the old one? I guess I don't need to contact the ad guy to change it after all. I also just right clicked on the image and hit properties and it says 125 x 125.


Nope, you are right. It's supposed to be 125x125. I just changed it now.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Dusman, what do you think about this thread...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ext-money-bomb

Many people are wanting to turn this into an "Iowa Push" up until the money bomb on the 16th. They're currently trying to setup a ticker with the goal of reaching $1 million so that the campaign can purchase their ads. Is there anything we can do to help them? I'm afraid the money bomb will be too late if the campaign doesn't have the money to reserve their ads. It seems many people are willing to promote this push since it looks so urgent, so that's a good thing.

----------


## dusman

> Dusman, what do you think about this thread...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ext-money-bomb
> 
> Many people are wanting to turn this into an "Iowa Push" up until the money bomb on the 16th. They're currently trying to setup a ticker with the goal of reaching $1 million so that the campaign can purchase their ads. Is there anything we can do to help them? I'm afraid the money bomb will be too late if the campaign doesn't have the money to reserve their ads. It seems many people are willing to promote this push since it looks so urgent, so that's a good thing.


Hmm, that is a tricky situation. We probably don't want to be too forward that the campaign needs money so publicly as that could lead to some unneeded scrutiny on Paul's campaign health. 

I think we'll be starting our daily updates along with the pledge competition tomorrow. Perhaps in the daily updates we ask people give half or commit to $10 each week leading up to the 16th. I was considering making the suggestion that this moneybomb go from the 16th to the end of the month, but that might not work either. 

After the list cleansing I think we have 10k on the list right now.. if each gave $10 now, that would be $100k at least and then another $100k, 3-4 days later if we did it right. But that assumes 100% saturation, which is doubtful. 

My suggestion after this moneybomb is that we make a strong effort to transition moneybombs toward a $10 weekly pledge. I know I showed you this before, but it might be worth bringing back to the table right now and considering more seriously as our next effort. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ron-Pa...33765143345103

Perhaps, moneybombs aren't an ideal way to keep funds coming into the campaign during active primaries. This is obviously a lot different than 2007.

----------


## Sentinelrv

So are you going to announce the pledge competiton in an email tomorrow? What do you have for prizes and at what pledge levels do they get them? Were you able to get the T-shirt guy to donate anything? Are the daily updates going to be longer emails like we've been doing or shorter ones with the stats? I think telling people to donate some early on is a good idea also.

----------


## dusman

Here was my description of the concept. 



> What if 50k Americans decided that every week, they would donate just $10 to the Ron Paul campaign? How would the campaign approach the election if they knew that every week, they would have at least $500,000 in additional donations guaranteed? 
> 
> What if it were 100k or even 250k Ron Paul supporters making such a simple, affordable commitment?
> 
> In the 2008 election, we revolutionized the way donations were raised for a presidential candidate, by innovating a new concept called a moneybomb. Although, this innovation has been wildly successful, it lacks sustainability and is subject to extreme variations that makes it nearly impossible for the campaign to engage any reasonable planning in advance.
> 
> In 2012, we'll once again revolutionize the way donations are raised, by innovating a residual income model for the Ron Paul campaign. 
> 
> We call it a moneystream. 
> ...

----------


## lucent

I think we should avoid $10 weekly pledge because no one will actually care. If they cared, it would have happened already.

----------


## dusman

> So are you going to announce the pledge competiton in an email tomorrow? What do you have for prizes and at what pledge levels do they get them? Were you able to get the T-shirt guy to donate anything? I think telling people to donate some early on is a good idea also.


Yes, we got the t-shirt guy on board. We'll have up to 1,000.

We were thinking a t-shirt for 50 referred pledges. The first 1,000 supporters would receive a t-shirt. That would put us at 50k pledges and I think it might be possible to achieve.

----------


## Sentinelrv

About the weekly donations, the problem I see with this is that it's much harder to keep track of. We'd have no idea if people are actually following through with their pledge to donate weekly. Most people are lazy and forgetful, which is why they all need to be herded to donate on one specific day. I'm not sure if something like this would be successful or not.

----------


## dusman

> I think we should avoid $10 weekly pledge because no one will actually care. If they cared, it would have happened already.


Well, I think the major thing is that there has never been a really strong effort to engage supporters to take on such a cause. There was the $5 Fridays but it was approached very casually. If we had the right system in place, we could certainly make it effective. 

We were also considering transitioning the BTO web site into a news reporting web site where you donated money to the campaign to counter any negative/bias press Paul was receiving. I think we could merge that concept a bit and deliver Ron Paul news to supporters while engaging them once a week to make their $10 donation. 

Ultimately, I believe if we put as much effort behind something like that as we have the moneybombs, we'd be able to get it off the ground.

----------


## lucent

If you want a steady stream of money, the best thing to do is to advertise for it which the campaign severely lacks. If the grassroots would run ads on Google, Facebook, etc to specifically get people to donate, it would go a long way into getting the campaign the funds it needs.




> Well, I think the major thing is that there has never been a really strong effort to engage supporters to take on such a cause. There was the $5 Fridays but it was approached very casually. If we had the right system in place, we could certainly make it effective. 
> 
> We were also considering transitioning the BTO web site into a news reporting web site where you donated money to the campaign to counter any negative/bias press Paul was receiving. I think we could merge that concept a bit and deliver Ron Paul news to supporters while engaging them once a week to make their $10 donation. 
> 
> Ultimately, I believe if we put as much effort behind something like that as we have the moneybombs, we'd be able to get it off the ground.


I remember a strong effort in 2007.

----------


## dusman

> About the weekly donations, the problem I see with this is that it's much harder to keep track of. We'd have no idea if people are actually following through with their pledge to donate weekly. Most people are lazy and forgetful, which is why they all need to be herded to donate on one specific day. I'm not sure if something like this would be successful or not.


Yeah, I was concerned about that as well. I was working on a proposal to deliver the campaign to adopt a recurring donation system where it could be automatically deducted if supporters chose to do so. I haven't had much time to work on it much, but it might still be worth it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yes, we got the t-shirt guy on board. We'll have up to 1,000.
> 
> We were thinking a t-shirt for 50 referred pledges. The first 1,000 supporters would receive a t-shirt. That would put us at 50k pledges and I think it might be possible to achieve.


Wow, that would be awesome if we could get that many people to participate to win something. The thing is many people might do it because the goal to win a shirt isn't that large. Why not make it 65 pledges though? That would match the 65,000 pledge goal. Do you have a picture of the shirts?

Also, are you still going to release a pledge meter to coincide with this competition? We could put it on the forum as well as the website.

----------


## dusman

> If you want a steady stream of money, the best thing to do is to advertise for it which the campaign severely lacks. If the grassroots would run ads on Google, Facebook, etc to specifically get people to donate, it would go a long way into getting the campaign the funds it needs.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a strong effort in 2007.


Don't get me wrong.. there was an attempt, but nothing that reached the broad base in a significant manner. Consider right now for example that we have about 20 web sites hosting iFrames on their web sites. Those could easily change to a weekly moneystream concept and would be a step above how $5 Fridays was approached.

----------


## dusman

> Wow, that would be awesome if we could get that many people to participate to win something. The thing is many people might do it because the goal to win a shirt isn't that large. Why not make it 65 pledges though? That would match the 65,000 pledge goal. Do you have a picture of the shirts?
> 
> Also, are you still going to release a pledge meter to coincide with this competition? We could put it on the forum as well as the website.


That's doable as well I think.

----------


## dusman

> Wow, that would be awesome if we could get that many people to participate to win something. The thing is many people might do it because the goal to win a shirt isn't that large. Why not make it 65 pledges though? That would match the 65,000 pledge goal. Do you have a picture of the shirts?
> 
> Also, are you still going to release a pledge meter to coincide with this competition? We could put it on the forum as well as the website.


We have someone working on making the meters right now. If it's not ready tomorrow, I'll probably go ahead and do it myself.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Yeah, I was concerned about that as well. I was working on a proposal to deliver the campaign to adopt a recurring donation system where it could be automatically deducted if supporters chose to do so. I haven't had much time to work on it much, but it might still be worth it.


Is that legal though? I would think if the FEC didn't disallow it, all the campaigns would be doing it right now.

----------


## dusman

Which brings up an idea.. maybe we just use the widgets to do a 2-3 day plea to donate to the campaign now and we supplement that loss of advertising with the pledge competition? It'd at least get a fair amount of exposure and wouldn't impact the moneybomb in a dramatic way as long as we have people actively seeking pledges still?

----------


## lucent

dusman, I sent you a private message.

----------


## dusman

> Is that legal though? I would think if the FEC didn't disallow it, all the campaigns would be doing it right now.


As far as I understand, there are ways they could do it without violating FEC. It wouldn't be like a typical automatic withdrawal, but more so a one-click acceptance feature. The credit cards could be stored securely and each week an automatic message would go out that basically "offers" supporters an easy means to do a one-click donation.

----------


## lucent

> As far as I understand, there are ways they could do it without violating FEC. It wouldn't be like a typical automatic withdrawal, but more so a one-click acceptance feature. The credit cards could be stored securely and each week an automatic message would go out that basically "offers" supporters an easy means to do a one-click donation.


Getting people to trust you with their email is like pulling teeth... Getting people to trust you with their credit card is a whole new ball game.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Which brings up an idea.. maybe we just use the widgets to do a 2-3 day plea to donate to the campaign now and we supplement that loss of advertising with the pledge competition? It'd at least get a fair amount of exposure and wouldn't impact the moneybomb in a dramatic way as long as we have people actively seeking pledges still?


You mean we use the current Tea Party widgets to advertise the Iowa Push instead? And we would switch the main promotion engine of the money bomb to the pledge competition? I like that idea. Maybe we could hook into the donation feed and create a meter to $1 million dollars and display that on all three widgets up until midnight of the 15th. Then on the 16th you change the widgets back to a Tea Party Money Bomb advertisement to donate now.

----------


## dusman

> Getting people to trust you with their email is like pulling teeth... Getting people to trust you with their credit card is a whole new ball game.


No, this would not at all be handled by the grassroots. It would have to be done by the campaign and if they weren't willing to take on such automation, that idea would  be dead in the water.

----------


## dusman

> You mean we use the current Tea Party widgets to advertise the Iowa Push instead? And we would switch the main promotion engine of the money bomb to the pledge competition? I like that idea. Maybe we could hook into the donation feed and create a meter to $1 million dollars and display that on all three widgets up until midnight of the 15th. Then on the 16th you change the widgets back to the Tea Party Money Bomb advertisement to donate now.


Yeah, something along those lines. The widgets do help promotions and getting the moneybombs more exposure.. however, I don't believe it would suffer greatly on the moneybomb to transition in that kind of manner as long as we have other initiatives to supplement the momentum.

----------


## lucent

Sentinelrv, sent you a private message.

----------


## lucent

> Yeah, something along those lines. The widgets do help promotions and getting the moneybombs more exposure.. however, I don't believe it would suffer greatly on the moneybomb to transition in that kind of manner as long as we have other initiatives to supplement the momentum.


I am not thrilled with the idea when we can use the widgets to promote the moneybomb competition instead. We are the only ones advertising the moneybomb whereas the campaign isn't.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Would you know how to create a ticker? I'm thinking about a ticker showing our overall goal of $1,000,000, where we are on a meter and the current dollar amount, as well as a button that leads you to the campaign website to make your donation. Then like I said, on the 16th we switch the widgets back to the money bomb theme. We'd have the separate pledge meter on RonPaulForums, so people here would still be informed of where we're at without having to look at the pledge count on current widget.

----------


## lucent

I will also point out that the websites that have put a widget up did it under agreement of promoting the moneybomb.

----------


## lucent

Btw, all the coalition sites are missing on the website.

----------


## dusman

> I will also point out that the websites that have put a widget up did it under agreement of promoting the moneybomb.


Well I do know half of these guys and I know Nathaniel is in contact with a lot of them as well.. so it wouldn't be an extreme jump to send out a confirmation e-mail. Don't get me wrong, I am a bit nervous potentially stagnating our momentum even more than it has been. Just throwing out ideas on how we might be able to help. 

Ultimately, 80% of it is entirely in the campaigns hands to make happen.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> I am not thrilled with the idea when we can use the widgets to promote the moneybomb competition instead. We are the only ones advertising the moneybomb whereas the campaign isn't.


If the campaign was so concerned about the money bomb I think they would have started emailing us already like they usually do. Instead they specifically told people not to hold out. I don't think they want to start advertising it for fear that donations will dry up and they won't be able to reserve the ads spaces they need. I'm really concerned about this, so I think we should do what we can to aid in this Iowa push. For Black This Out, the pledge competition was a major part of bringing in 11,000 pledges. I think it would be a much more significant part of this money bomb compared to the effectiveness of the pledge widgets, especially if it's guaranteed that people will win a prize if they reach 65 pledges. I think we should seriously think about using the widgets to help the campaign raise money now, since they need it urgently.

----------


## dusman

> Btw, all the coalition sites are missing on the website.


No, they've just been moved to the coalition page.

----------


## lucent

> No, they've just been moved to the coalition page.


Missed that. 

http://www.tennesseesonsofliberty.com

http://www.supportthemnow.com/tnsons.jpg

needs added.

----------


## dusman

> Missed that.


No prob.  

Anyways, we'll talk more about this tomorrow for sure. I have to get some sleep. I've been up for a good 30 hours or so. I love moneybomb times.

----------


## qwerty

we really should encourage all to share the event on facebook and to change their profile pictures on facebook... That way we reach thousands easily, just like in BTO...

----------


## lucent

> we really should encourage all to share the event on facebook and to change their profile pictures on facebook... That way we reach thousands easily, just like in BTO...


We already do.

----------


## Sentinelrv

We found a bug on the website. Look a couple posts down...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...teaparty11.com

----------


## qwerty

> We already do.


where ?

I don´t see any other promoting in facebook!

----------


## qwerty

new update e-mail going out ?

----------


## TexMac

> Is that legal though? I would think if the FEC didn't disallow it, all the campaigns would be doing it right now.


From the Barack Obama website:




> *Recurring Contribution:*
> 
> By checking the box below, I acknowledge that I am making a recurring contribution and that the amount I have selected above will be charged to my credit card on the *6th of every month*. You may cancel at any time. The first charge will be made immediately.
> 
> Please activate recurring billing of my credit card

----------


## dusman

> From the Barack Obama website:


Nice find TexMac! Looks like it clears FEC regulations. Perhaps I should revise my proposal strategy a bit..

----------


## FBappDev

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3813950

The Refined Rough Product, v02 of the Tea Party '11, Digital Billboard is ready for viewing at the link above in the Digital Billboard thread.

If this ran only for the week preceding the Dec. 16 MoneyBomb, and then continued through the extension of teaparty11.com ... starting next Monday, on the Digital Billboard at the largest MALL in Des Moines, this would be an excellent "Entre", into then running a Digital Billboard BLITZ on all the Digital Billboards available in Des Moines in the week that precedes ... the Caucus.

This board is very close to needing funding. Bruno and I have account executives at both Lamar, and Clear Channel. I need the design to be cleared and approved by the funding body, and I need a DISCLAIMER to run this Board.

We can set a precedent by running the first national Digital Billboard campaign series ... in the nation, the first ever in a national election cycle. We can do this.

Any person, who wants the .psd file for this, with all the layers, just ask, and you will have the opportunity to refine this, or take it to a level that will satisfy those that have the respect and standing in this community to get the funding and the disclaimer done.

Bruno and I stand ready not only to implement this Board, but Bruno is a boot on the ground and can take video, can take pictures of the Board actually running insitu.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

NEW Promotion video for the Money Bomb.

----------


## nathanielyao

> Missed that. 
> 
> http://www.tennesseesonsofliberty.com
> 
> http://www.supportthemnow.com/tnsons.jpg
> 
> needs added.


Added

----------


## Sentinelrv

I sent WD-NY a message asking if he could create an email around getting people to promote this...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...motional-Tools!

...But so far I haven't heard anything back. He must not be on tonight. We need to send something out by tomorrow, since the 7th is the end of the Iowa Push.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Hey, that's cool what you did there to the bannners.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Are pledge conversions really up 50%? Also, in the new Black This Out email, the first link doesn't work for me. It just brings me to a page that says Forbidden. 

The other links work though. Fortunately, you linked the donation page more than once.

----------


## qwerty

I think we are doing quite well with the promotion...

I´m happy that we have allmost 10k of FB shares from the site.

Are you going to send out another update e-mail soon ? 

I hope that we use more energy to encourage FB people to share the site. 10k shares could mean that 100k people know the site...

----------


## qwerty

http://www.ronpaulproducts.com/

could someone ask them to put a widget up ?

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Are you going to send out another update e-mail soon ?


They did last night. Apparently the pledge competition is starting on Friday, so it will unfortunately only have one week to run.

----------


## qwerty

> They did last night. Apparently the pledge competition is starting on Friday, so it will unfortunately only have one week to run.


nice...

please could you try to ask these guys to put a widget on their site , http://www.ronpaulproducts.com/

they are getting lot of traffic cause of the super brochures... 

any response from infowars ?

----------


## lucent

We should advertise the Tea Party pledge contest on the widgets.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Just so you know, I never got an email from the Tea Party list, just the Black This Out list. I already checked my spam folder and found nothing. Was only one email sent out?

----------


## justatrey

Thoughts on making this a 3 day event? The campaign always leaves the ticker up an extra day anyway, and December 16th just happens to be a Friday. 

I think we can raise a lot more this way. The last couple of days have proven that tickers = money. I started a thread about it here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Dec-16th-19th

----------


## Sentinelrv

> We should advertise the Tea Party pledge contest on the widgets.


Now that's a good idea! Instead of taking pledges directly from websites, we use the widgets as advertisements to recruit 1,000 promoters. I bet one serious promoter is much more successful than any widget in bringing in pledges. Dusman, please look into this idea.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Thoughts on making this a 3 day event? The campaign always leaves the ticker up an extra day anyway, and December 16th just happens to be a Friday. 
> 
> I think we can raise a lot more this way. The last couple of days have proven that tickers = money. I started a thread about it here:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Dec-16th-19th


I think this is going to end up happening anyway, just as it did with Black This Out. The campaign always ends up extending the deadline into the weekend. Maybe we should just advertise it as such and make it official so that the campaign doesn't end up looking bad when it tries to extend the deadline again.

----------


## jtbraine

I,n,n,n,,

----------


## lucent

Will the widgets be switched back now that the campaign has reached its goal?

----------


## qwerty

i´m now reaching thousand in Ron Paul related FB groups!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Are we putting the different promotion videos on the pledge site like last time?

----------


## nathanielyao

If you've pledged to TP11, you are no longer on the BTO list.  The same emails are being sent to both lists.  TP list was sent with BTO as sender by mistake in the last email.




> Just so you know, I never got an email from the Tea Party list, just the Black This Out list. I already checked my spam folder and found nothing. Was only one email sent out?

----------


## qwerty

please another update e-mail!

Encourage people to share the official page in facebook! and to change their profile pictures! fastest and easiest way to reach your FB friends!

----------


## FBappDev

teaparty11 INFOWARS MoneyBOMB article

http://www.infowars.com/ron-paul-rev...tdown-to-iowa/

----------


## Sentinelrv

Is the pledge competition starting today and are we going to send out an email about it? We have exactly one week now before the money bomb. We need to start this thing and spread the word about it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Is the pledge competition starting today and are we going to send out an email about it? We have exactly one week now before the money bomb. We need to start this thing and spread the word about it.


Anything on this? Friday is almost over.

----------


## qwerty

it seems that the organisation behind this is pretty much dead... 

But i won´t give up! NEVER!  posting atleast 200 banners today too!

----------


## qwerty

keep up the great work!

Remember how good it feels to see the campaign receive million cause of our hard work!

----------


## seawolf

Qwerty You are doing a great job.  Over on the Daily Paul the Official Campaign's Tea Party Pledge Website is already showing $326,837 in pledge's as of 3:00 PM EST.  I believe that is already ahead of BTO at this point 6 days before the event....

Thank you again!!!

----------


## qwerty

> Qwerty You are doing a great job.  Over on the Daily Paul the Official Campaign's Tea Party Pledge Website is already showing $326,837 in pledge's as of 3:00 PM EST.  I believe that is already ahead of BTO at this point 6 days before the event....
> 
> Thank you again!!!


thanks! 


LOVE TO DO IT! TRUST ME!

----------


## qwerty

should we put the official pledgebanner to the site ? 

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1210

----------


## qwerty

UPVOTE IN REDDIT!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/..._for_dec_16th/

http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm..._for_dec_16th/

----------


## qwerty

NEW ONES TO VOTE UP!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...th_money_bomb/

http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...th_money_bomb/

----------


## qwerty

update e-mail needed about the official site NOW!

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/pages/mbp....html?pid=1210

----------


## FBappDev

RP Digital Billboard - IOWA - Series 01 - Board 01 - v01-01 Rough Draft

"Tea Party Branding" included.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Originally Posted by Sentinelrv
> 
> 
> Is the pledge competition starting today and are we going to send out an email about it? We have exactly one week now before the money bomb. We need to start this thing and spread the word about it.
> 
> 
> Anything on this? Friday is almost over.


Where is Dusman?

----------


## seawolf

The Official Ron Paul Tea Party 11 Pledge Website now shows $449,507 which is up nearly $123,000 in just under 8 hours!!!

This Money Bomb is starting to EXPLODE!!!!

Please keep inviting and working for this event.  The Campaign sent out an e-mail today stating that they are dangerously low on cash and will have to cut back if this Money Bomb isn't a huge success.

This Friday is a seminal moment in the Campaign.  We have to SUCCEED!!!   CCCCCCHHHHHHAAAARRRRRGGGGEEEE!!!!!!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

> The Official Ron Paul Tea Party 11 Pledge Website now shows $449,507 which is up nearly $123,000 in just under 8 hours!!!
> 
> This Money Bomb is starting to EXPLODE!!!!
> 
> Please keep inviting and working for this event.  The Campaign sent out an e-mail today stating that they are dangerously low on cash and will have to cut back if this Money Bomb isn't a huge success.
> 
> This Friday is a seminal moment in the Campaign.  We have to SUCCEED!!!   CCCCCCHHHHHHAAAARRRRRGGGGEEEE!!!!!!!


I don't even think the pledge page for Black This Out was that high was it?

----------


## seawolf

Sentinelrv I remember looking at the BTO Official Pledge Site the day before that Money Bomb began and it stood at $587,500.

As of this moment the Tea Party 11 Campaign Official Pledge Site is showing $526,130.  We are way ahead of the BTO Official Pledge Count at this point in time.

Your hard work is definitely paying off!!!!  I am sensing the RP Grassroots is ready to send a real message this Friday!!!  

The Tea Party 11 total donations may surprise everyone on how much it is this weekend.

----------


## Sentinelrv

It seems Dusman is missing in action, not really sure what to do...




> I don't know what happened to dusman, I have been unable to reach him since this past Tues/Weds.  I hope he is ok.

----------


## qwerty

Please send the e-mail from Ron to the bto list, can be found here,  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...6th-Money-Bomb

----------


## Naraku

A video for the moneybomb.

----------


## GHoeberX

> It seems Dusman is missing in action, not really sure what to do...


Strange things happening! I lost contact with Chainspell/ChristianMalazarte 2 weeks ago and tried multiple different ways of connecting but was unable to.

*puts tinfoil hat on* ;-)

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Strange things happening! I lost contact with Chainspell/ChristianMalazarte 2 weeks ago and tried multiple different ways of connecting but was unable to.
> 
> *puts tinfoil hat on* ;-)


Hey, I moved and didn't change my address yet. Maybe I shouldn't.......

----------


## nathanielyao

> Strange things happening! I lost contact with Chainspell/ChristianMalazarte 2 weeks ago and tried multiple different ways of connecting but was unable to.
> 
> *puts tinfoil hat on* ;-)

----------


## brendan.orourke

This is gonna be huge guys...the campaign is really getting behind, cause they really need it...but that's a good thing!

----------


## FBappDev

People may continue to "disappear". My thinking on this matter is that they are being "absorbed" by the national campaign in many ways, shapes and forms. I am now a delegate and am in training as a "Precinct Captain". I've "signed on" to the Ron Paul campaign so my actions here must be titrated with respect for my contractual obligations to the campaign. And this ... is a good thing.

----------


## lucent

It's a good thing to have the person organizing the moneybomb to disappear one day?

----------


## seawolf

Here are the updated Pledge Totals that I have taken off of the Official Ron Paul Tea Party 11 Pledge Website by date and time:

12/10  at  12:04 PM  PST  $  326,837
12/10  at   8:36  PM  PST  $  449,507
12/11  at   4:36  PM  PST  $  526,130
12/12  at   4:36  PM  PST  $  615,717
12/13  at   4:36  PM  PST  $  716,113

The last Official Pledge Total I recorded for the BTO Money Bomb which netted $2.75 million was $587,500 about one hour before the Money Bomb began.

It appears the Tea Party 11 Money Bomb on December 16th is going to be larger than we may have hoped for.......

----------


## blakjak

what happened to the facebook event for this?

----------


## afwjam

"For Liberty!" Should become the official battle cry of the Tea Party 11 moneybomb.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I tried messaging Dusman on Facebook, but it looks like he hasn't been active there either.

----------


## Freedom Patriot

Which video is the BEST Ron Paul Dec. 16th Money Bomb Video to promote? 

The Best video should be placed in Post #1, so people don't have to search through 92 pages trying to find the best promotional video. Perhaps it is already there? Thanks.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> Which video is the BEST Ron Paul Dec. 16th Money Bomb Video to promote? 
> 
> The Best video should be placed in Post #1, so people don't have to search through 92 pages trying to find the best promotional video. Perhaps it is already there? Thanks.


This is the main promotion thread...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...TeaParty11.com

----------


## FBappDev

Alex Jones, front page article on the TEA BOMB YEAH !

http://www.infowars.com/december-16-...bomb-launches/

----------


## qwerty

thank you for everybody who have worked for this! our work REALLY paid off!

BUT there still work to do!

----------


## dusman

> Strange things happening! I lost contact with Chainspell/ChristianMalazarte 2 weeks ago and tried multiple different ways of connecting but was unable to.
> 
> *puts tinfoil hat on* ;-)


I was kidnapped by some unknown government agency and put under "enhanced interrogation". They kept asking me about what the real agenda of the Ron Paul grassroot's was. Being severely beaten up and waterboarded constantly.. all I could muster was screaming "FRREEDDOMM", which received odd looks from everyone and they kept going to the computer and looking it up on Google for a meaning. 

Oddly enough, I have a vague memory of a man with tri-corner hat breaking me out. I asked "Where the f*ck is your gun!". As he lifted his head, I realized it was Chuck Norris and he said "I don't need to use force, freedom is my weapon, and no army on the planet can stop an idea like Chuck, whose time has come." 

I then woke up in awe of the awesomeness of the Norris and I could have sworn the Collins was there as his sidekick or something. 

It's still all so vague. 

Eh, in actuality I lost my internet because my wonderful clients are so thoughtful to pay me on time. Luckily, I found a spot fairly local that I can work from for the time being. ::Headaches::

----------


## harikaried

> all I could muster was screaming "*FRREEDDOMM*"




One day to go!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

SPREAD THIS VIDEO! Please, let's get this to reach 25,000 views!

----------


## GHoeberX

> I was kidnapped by some unknown government agency and put under "enhanced interrogation". They kept asking me about what the real agenda of the Ron Paul grassroot's was. Being severely beaten up and waterboarded constantly.. all I could muster was screaming "FRREEDDOMM", which received odd looks from everyone and they kept going to the computer and looking it up on Google for a meaning. 
> 
> Oddly enough, I have a vague memory of a man with tri-corner hat breaking me out. I asked "Where the f*ck is your gun!". As he lifted his head, I realized it was Chuck Norris and he said "I don't need to use force, freedom is my weapon, and no army on the planet can stop an idea like Chuck, whose time has come." 
> 
> I then woke up in awe of the awesomeness of the Norris and I could have sworn the Collins was there as his sidekick or something. 
> 
> It's still all so vague. 
> 
> Eh, in actuality I lost my internet because my wonderful clients are so thoughtful to pay me on time. Luckily, I found a spot fairly local that I can work from for the time being. ::Headaches::


Hahaha! Welcome back man!

----------


## seawolf

Please contact the RP Official Campaign to extend the Tea Party 11 Money Bomb until Midnight Sunday.

With the extra time we should easily hit the stated $4 Million Goal and maybe pass $5 Million........

----------


## GHoeberX

> Please contact the RP Official Campaign to extend the Tea Party 11 Money Bomb until Midnight Sunday.
> 
> With the extra time we should easily hit the stated $4 Million Goal and maybe pass $5 Million........


They've already done it. John Tate has sent an e-mail about it and I'm sure it will soon be on the facebook-page as well.

----------


## FBappDev

A SECOND article by Infowars on the teaparty11.com MoneyBOMB, hey ... who IS that YOUNG MAN ? ^^^ 

http://www.infowars.com/tea-time-ron...million-today/

----------

